# The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (We're #2!!!)



## NewAgeBaller

not saying we shud but putting it out there,,

the main reason for not tanking this season was becoz it was the last season for zo before his retirement and we wanted to send him out with a bang. now if its found zo's tear is serios and likely wont be bak for the season, who wuld rather see us call it a season this early and tank rather than pushing for a slim chacne at the #8 seed? we'd only get swept by boston in the first round anyway..

its really not gona happen until we're about .200 coz of riley+shaq+wade, but who here thinks tanking the season NOW is the better move?

or we culd just play heat basketball, its really the same thing anyway..


----------



## Wade County

*The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yep - its actually happening. The Heat are 7-18. We arent going to make the playoffs unless we do a trade of some huge magnitude. There isnt a switch thats going to be flipped. We just suck.

With that in mind, lets look at our options in the lottery, assuming we get a top 5 pick. All info is from Draft Express.

*MICHAEL BEASLEY​*
*Forward, 6'9", Kansas State​*









Michael Beasley is off to one of the most impressive starts of any freshman in recent memory, absolutely bulldozing his way through a slew of mediocre competition to put together a stat-line that has box-score reading pundits everywhere salivating. Considering the physical superiority Beasley possesses over the low-major and Division II opponents he’s been facing, it probably wouldn’t be fair to expect him to continue to dominate at quite the level he has so far once he starts picking on people his own size, but it’s absolutely obvious from what we can observe on tape that we’re dealing with an incredibly special talent. 

Beasley is a prototypical face the basket modern-day power forward. He is strong, but incredibly quick, possessing the type of agile first step that makes him an absolutely devastating threat creating his own shot from the perimeter. Kansas State is utilizing him a great deal at the top of the key on Isolation plays, where the lefty likes to take his man off the dribble with his smooth ball-handling skills and finish with either with and a variety of pretty floaters and layups. He has incredible body control to get the job done on these types of drives, handling the ball in the open floor like a guard, and at times pulling up off the dribble fluidly from mid-range with the greatest of ease.​
*DERRICK ROSE​*
*Point Guard, 6'4", Memphis​*









Watching his footage, it’s hard not to wonder whether Rose might actually be the most athletic point guard we’ve ever evaluated at the college level. We talk about quickness and explosiveness and such all the time on DraftExpress, but Rose is clearly in a class of his own. His first step is nothing short of breathtaking, and when combined with his terrific ball-handling skills (particularly his awesome crossover) and outstanding body control once in the lane, we’re talking about an unstoppable force when it comes to his slashing game. Rose can handle the ball very well with both hands (although he favors his right), and is always looking for an opportunity to use a lethal assortment of jukes and hesitation moves to get to the basket, as he’s supposed to in John Calipari’s offence. Once he’s there, his excellent leaping ability allows him to just hang in the air and finish strong with a variety of acrobatic layups, floaters or sometimes even an emphatic dunk. This leaping ability gives him a chance to finish almost every single time, as he can just wait for the defense to subside and then kiss the ball off the glass on his way down.​
*ERIC GORDON​*
*Guard, 6'3", Indiana​*









Through his first 4 games of basketball, Gordon averaged 28 points per game on a very impressive 14 shot attempts, while shooting 60% from behind the three point line. It is unlikely that these numbers will carry over to the high-major opponents that Indiana will face in the coming weeks, but one must take notice of the all-around offensive approach that allows him this great efficiency. In transition, Gordon often handles the ball and can draw contact nearly every time he attacks the basket. Great body control and the ability to adjust around defenders in the air allows him to finish on the majority of these attempts. In the half -court offense, Gordon has proved capable of creating his own shot at will. On his many isolation plays, he can either shoot an early three pointer, pull up off the dribble, or take the ball all the way to the hoop. 

Physically, Gordon entered college with an already great body, weighing in at 205 pounds. Along with a chiseled frame, Gordon has explosive leaping ability combined with a quick first step to the basket. These physical attributes give him the potential to lock down defensively. He has proved capable of physical defense against low-major opponents so far, but the real test comes when he will have to defend an elite wing prospect.​
*DEANDRE JORDAN​*
*Center, 6'11", Texas A&M​*









DeAndre Jordan is a special player. You can tell the second that you see him on the court. He is a legitimate 7’0 and at 240 pounds doesn’t have to do as much work physically as many young post projects. His athleticism and quickness are stunning and he possesses athletic ability that recalls Dwight Howard and LaMarcus Aldridge. However, apart from his NBA ready size, he already has some NBA ready skills on the offensive and defensive end.

For one, his timing is impeccable. He is a great a rebounder, grabbing 8.4 in 5 games, and has almost as many offensive rebounds (19) than defensive rebounds (23). The way that he times his jump to grab rebounds is very impressive, especially coming from such a raw prospect. Put up against stellar rebounders in the likes of Jon Brockman, he still produces well (10 rebounds and 5 offensive rebounds in 21 minutes). In addition, because of this nice sense of timing and athleticism, Jordan projects to be a good shot blocker at the next level. Despite his 1.2 blocks/game average, he really shows instincts and timing essential to becoming a good shot blocker. At this point, it seems more like he is trying to stay out of foul trouble and less like he exploited his size and athleticism to get blocks in high school. The book is open about his shot blocking ability, but from what he has shown so far, there is a lot to like.

Offensively, he has shown some flashes of potential, as well. For one, the way that he uses his size and athleticism against some of the lesser competition he has faced in McNeese State is impressive, sailing in for acrobatic dunks over smaller competition. Against a more formidable defender, such as Washington’s Jon Brockman, he also showed competency, utilizing some decent footwork to spin and lay the ball in. Overall, Jordan is extremely raw on the offensive end, but these flashes are enough to suggest that he’s going to be able to develop some good post moves in the future. The fact that he has post instincts is promising and the ways that he moves. Also of note is how efficient he is in the Texas A&M offense alongside NIT Tip-Off MVP Joseph Jones. He doesn’t force anything and though he clearly has the ability to be more of a factor on the offensive end, you can tell he is sacrificing his own stat line for the sake of the team.​
*Feel free to add others who u think would be worthy of a Top 5-10 pick, who would your choice be and why?​*


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we get a Top 3 pick, i'd take Beasley and hope that he and wade could form something special (deron-boozer sorta thing?). If not him, Derrick Rose simply becoz if his value. I guess he could mayb form a young dynamic backcourt duo with wade.. We'd still suck but the sucking part would be much more fun to watch.
If its around the 5th pick, De Andre jordan would be my choice. Great player and excellent size for a bigman but the problem is i dont see him getting any minutes with shaq's fat *** in the way..
I don't really want any part in OJ Mayo or Eric Gordon, i think they'd be pretty poor choices for this team. If Rose plays well enough to pretty much cement himself as the #1 pick for the average team, i'd consider him over beasley i guess..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

My choice would be Beasley. I like lefties, and i like skilled lefty combo forwards. 

Beasley could hold down that Small Forward role for the next 15 years if we had him...and hed probably be the best one we ever had. Hes too skilled, a great rebounder, and a big time scorer. What are our main problems? no legitamate 2nd/3rd scorer, rebounding, and a small forward.

Consider them fixed.

Otherwise I take Rose. Hes super quick, and him and Wade would be an awesome backcourt...just not a great shooting one.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We must start playing young guys. The worst possible thing that can happen is a big time run during January or March where we push ourselves to just outside the playoffs and therefore outside of the Top 10 picks.

The prizes for our Miami Heat are Derrick Rose and Michael Beasley. Rose is a big time PG who we can package with Wade for a one of, if not the best guard combo's in the NBA down the road. Beasley is the big time forward we need to package with Wade down the road. He has no weakness in his game and he'll give us an unstoppable inside outside game down the road with Wade.

What do we need to happen? We need OJ Mayo and Eric Gordon to go NUTS this year. Raise their stock big time and hopefully overtake atleast Derrick Rose. OJ Mayo and Eric Gordon play esentially the same role as Wade already does so we don't need them, but someone else could take them over Rose or Beasley(Not likely on Beasley.).

What happens if our pick rolls around and Beasley/Rose are gone? We trade down a couple picks and take Jerryd Bayless. the PG at Arizona. That or trade the pick a young forward in a big deal, I guess.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Here's some YouTube clips of the Top rated players in the draft:

Michael Beasley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lifPUCkqGRY

Derrick Rose
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5cOcQzHc6U&feature=related

Eric Gordon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McuN8fu8hns&feature=related


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Also - now that Zo is out for the year (most likely) and Shaq will miss 20 games at some point during the year (its inevitable), is it safe to say we are going to get a high pick in this draft? Im almost all the way inclined on tanking. By that I mean i want us to play the young guys for 25+ minutes per night. Dont get me wrong, I never wanna see the Heat lose and it actually bums me out everytime we do...but imagine Derrick Rose or Michael Beasley teamed next to Wade!Insane. Still - theres a long way to go before we go down that road.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Also - now that Zo is out for the year (most likely) and Shaq will miss 20 games at some point during the year (its inevitable), is it safe to say we are going to get a high pick in this draft? Im almost all the way inclined on tanking. By that I mean i want us to play the young guys for 25+ minutes per night. Dont get me wrong, I never wanna see the Heat lose and it actually bums me out everytime we do...but imagine Derrick Rose or Michael Beasley teamed next to Wade!Insane. Still - theres a long way to go before we go down that road.


that would be the smart move. the absolute worst franchise-killer thing that could happen is us picking it up around the all-star break and making one last push for the playoffs and either just missing out or getting the #8 seed and getting swept in the first anyway..

tanking would no doubt be the smart long-term move and i think this is the best opportunity we're going to get at it. i think we really need to take this.

i've said this before but obviously witha team of riley+shaq+wade+haslem, theres about 0 chance that we intentionally tank in anyway, atleast not until game 60 or so, with no hope at all, and then it'll be too late to tank (coz chicago wuld hav a big headstart on us :biggrin: )..


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

NBADraft.net's 2008 Mock Draft has us picking 2nd in the draft but Beasley going 1st to the Twolves.. 

Whoever they pick, if we're gona end up tanking anyway we may aswell get a headstart now coz the wolves are pretty gud at wat they do ..


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'd take Rose. You guys would be set in the backcourt with a Rose/Wade combo for years to come.


----------



## seifer0406

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think if Beasley is available you would take him. I don't think putting Rose or Gordon with Wade is a good idea. Their styles are similar and neither is much of a shooter. With Shaq going it will be better if the Heat can get someone that can play inside.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



seifer0406 said:


> I think if Beasley is available you would take him. I don't think putting Rose or Gordon with Wade is a good idea. Their styles are similar and neither is much of a shooter. With Shaq going it will be better if the Heat can get someone that can play inside.


exactly. Beasly sounds promising. he's 6'9 right now, but im sure he'll grow a bit more in a couple of years. maybe 6'11 when is all said and done


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Only problem with Derrick Rose is he might need the ball in his hand more than Wade will want his PG to have it in his hands.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Do the Heat go for a point guard or grab a Center? They need both..


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

heat are gonna make that push for the 8ths seed. dont get ur hopes up, its only been like 25 games.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Pain5155 said:


> heat are gonna make that push for the 8ths seed. dont get ur hopes up, its only been like 25 games.


We're losing to teams like Atlanta, Charlotte, Seattle and Washington on a consistent basis and it took everything we had to beat Minnesota!

No one is getting their hopes up...


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

a Rose + Wade backcourt sounds like fun but in reality i don think it'd work great, just good. they'd still both put up good numbers but each of their production would be brought down a little bit by the other being on the team. they're very similar players actualy.
i still like beasley, hes beasting it but its just college so who knos, he culd turn out a minor in the nba. lotta potential tho, him and wade.
if we get the 5-10 pick, so guys like gordon/beasley/rose/jordan are def gone, who u got? anyone making a play for mayo? havnt seen donte green or nicholas batum play, hows they game? is hibbert still a top 10 pick?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

You probably have to go with Hibbert. Hes ready to play right now, hes big, Georgetown boy so Zo will love him. Hes a legit center in this league.

Depending on the pick though - Mayo would be a good choice. His stock seems to be slipping a little, mainly because of how Rose and Beasley are playing - but that he seems less of a pure point. Still, the Heat desperately need scorers. He could also be picked and then traded.

As unlikely as it is that we get a #1 pick...man id love to have Mike Beasley on this team.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I would give Hibbert and maybe even Kevin Love some strong looks. We need to start looking for our future Big Man.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We need a future everything but Shooting Guard. Seriously, every position is available - not just big man. Id say Wade and Haslem are the only guys who have a position held down for the future right now. We need to bring in some talent or Wade will walk in a few years time. 

When you look at the depth of this draft, its pretty astounding. Look at the calibre of guys who can go in the lottery!

Michael Beasley
Derrick Rose
OJ Mayo
Roy Hibbert
Kevin Love
DeAndre Jordan
Eric Gordon
Donte Green
Jerryd Bayless
Chase Budinger
Kosta Koufos

On any other draft, all these guys would go top 5. Itll be interesting to see what happens in June.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Add Nicolas Batum to the lotto players. The kid is going to be something special.

http://www.nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/nicolasbatum.html


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I still don't see us being in the top 3 unless Wade gets hurt again. Somewhere between 5-10 is probably our destination. It's just hard to finish that low with a top 5 player on your team. I haven't seen ANY of DeAndre Jordan though I'm underwhelmed by his stat line. 9 points, 7 boards and 1 block? Really? I love Hibbert and he would seem to make a lot of sense. He'll be ready to play immediately. 

I also like Chase Buddinger as a sweet-shooting 3-man next to D-Wade, kind of a more athletic Kapono. If we actually were in a position to choose between Beastley and Rose, I'd probably take Beastley just because Rose and Wade are so similar in style. 

Eric Gordon is fabulous but we really have no use for him. Mayo is a cancer. Stay away. I would also love Kevin Love. I love his passing, his skill level and feel for the game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

^ DeAndre Jordan i havnt seem play in a game, just highlights, but the scouts really seem to like him. large legit nba bigman size with a great natural frame to add weight to if needed, excellent athleticism for a guy of his size, explosion to the rim, good shotblocker and rebounder, best potential for a big of the future.

after beasley i'd probly go hibbert as a big,, not feeling kevin love (yet) and kosta koufos on this team, tho i havnt seem them play.
and if we draft DeAndre Jordan or Roy Hibbert, does that mean they'll be playing backseat to Shaq till his contract expires..?
i still think our biggest need is a future bigman. our best young big is earl barron. wat a promising future..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Even if we finish with the 5th worst record, doesnt mean we cant jump to top 3 in the lottery. Boston and Memphis had the worst records last year and they fell to 4 and 5.

1st choice is Beasley. You cant pass up that skillset...wow, hes gonna be good.

2nd for me is Rose. Wade and Rose is a blistering backcourt...is 2 Wades on the same team a bad thing?nope!

3rd choice would be Hibbert. Hes massive, experienced and ready to play...but will he just sit behind Shaq for the next few years?

4th choice would be DeAndre Jordan. This kid has big time potential, and we could afford to let him sit behind Shaq and learn to defend and score from 2 of the best (Shaq and Zo).

Anyone else - ill be mildly pleased, but not as ecstatic as if we picked up any of these guys.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm always wary of big guys where the word you use the most to describe them is "potential." Just being 7-foot and mobile is enough to make you a lottery pick. Doesn't mean you can play. Jordan could be the next Diop for all we know. You'd like to see a little bit of production out of a guy you're taking that high. Hibbert is a far safer pick. We know that he can actually play ball. He's not just big. He has scoring skills and he's a good passer as well. 

I'm pretty torn on Beastley and Rose. I love them both. I just think that Beastley and Wade would complement each other a little better. It's like having AI and Melo on the same team in Denver. Yes, they're both fantastic. But they both need to do a lot of the same things to be successful, so they don't play off each other as well. I don't think Rose is an off the ball PG and we all know Wade needs to have the ball in his hands. 

Now, that doesn't mean I'm not going to do cartwheels if we get Rose because, like I said, I love his game. His athleticism, his mental approach to the game, his understanding of the position are all outstanding. He has the potential to be a dominating defensive player. But I would probably take Beastley if I had the choice.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Even if we finish with the 5th worst record, doesnt mean we cant jump to top 3 in the lottery. Boston and Memphis had the worst records last year and they fell to 4 and 5.
> 
> 1st choice is Beasley. You cant pass up that skillset...wow, hes gonna be good.
> 
> 2nd for me is Rose. Wade and Rose is a blistering backcourt...is 2 Wades on the same team a bad thing?nope!
> 
> 3rd choice would be Hibbert. Hes massive, experienced and ready to play...but will he just sit behind Shaq for the next few years?
> 
> 4th choice would be DeAndre Jordan. This kid has big time potential, and we could afford to let him sit behind Shaq and learn to defend and score from 2 of the best (Shaq and Zo).
> 
> *Anyone else - ill be mildly pleased, but not as ecstatic as if we picked up any of these guys.*


i agree i wuldnt be as ecstatic as picking up those guys in particular, except i mite intercahnge hibbert and jordan just coz my excitement for him is dieing after he took up another year, just coz im familiarising with him i guess. don kno, i like jordan over hibbert but yea hibbert is the smarter choice.

btw, with your rankings, does your 3rd choice (for example) mean thats who u'd take with the 3rd pick? or just that hes the 3rd player ur most interested in?
coz, say if hibbert/jordan are going 5th or 6th, and u got the 3rd pick, and theres a noticeable talent margin between whoevers at #3 (say gordon) and #5 (eg. hibbert), would u draft the big anyway? trade down mayb but i dont see that happening.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I'm always wary of big guys where the word you use the most to describe them is "potential." Just being 7-foot and mobile is enough to make you a lottery pick. Doesn't mean you can play. Jordan could be the next Diop for all we know. You'd like to see a little bit of production out of a guy you're taking that high. Hibbert is a far safer pick. We know that he can actually play ball. He's not just big. He has scoring skills and he's a good passer as well.
> 
> I'm pretty torn on Beastley and Rose. I love them both. I just think that Beastley and Wade would complement each other a little better. It's like having AI and Melo on the same team in Denver. Yes, they're both fantastic. But they both need to do a lot of the same things to be successful, so they don't play off each other as well. I don't think Rose is an off the ball PG and we all know Wade needs to have the ball in his hands.
> 
> Now, that doesn't mean I'm not going to do cartwheels if we get Rose because, like I said, I love his game. His athleticism, his mental approach to the game, his understanding of the position are all outstanding. He has the potential to be a dominating defensive player. But I would probably take Beastley if I had the choice.



You admit that you haven't seen him play then say that you haven't seen any production out of him. Do you see the irony in that? He's playing behind a senior and sophomore who are really good and he is putting up awesome stats for a team with national title hopes. At least form an opinion from evidence because him becoming Diop in the future still wouldn't validate you forming an opinion based on feeling and not fact.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> i agree i wuldnt be as ecstatic as picking up those guys in particular, except i mite intercahnge hibbert and jordan just coz my excitement for him is dieing after he took up another year, just coz im familiarising with him i guess. don kno, i like jordan over hibbert but yea hibbert is the smarter choice.
> 
> btw, with your rankings, does your 3rd choice (for example) mean thats who u'd take with the 3rd pick? or just that hes the 3rd player ur most interested in?
> coz, say if hibbert/jordan are going 5th or 6th, and u got the 3rd pick, and theres a noticeable talent margin between whoevers at #3 (say gordon) and #5 (eg. hibbert), would u draft the big anyway? trade down mayb but i dont see that happening.


Its referring to the 3rd guy im interested in. Obviously it depends where we are drafting. I wouldnt take Hibbert at 3, but id take him at 8-10. Beasley and Rose are definant 1-2 at this stage...so i doubt we get them unless we really suck or are really lucky.

Jordan is showing some skills. At the moment his offense is ahead of his defense, so we could get Zo to tutor him there. Read up on what I posted earlier, sounds like a winner to me. If he was playing bigtime minutes...hed be putting up very nice numbers from a freshman big man.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> We're losing to teams like Atlanta, Charlotte, Seattle and Washington on a consistent basis and it took everything we had to beat Minnesota!


and we havnt even started tanking yet :lol:

..man im quickly turning into the most negative heat poster here.. just from yesterday im now a cynic and hate ricky who i thought was playing aight til the hawks game..


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

wade and rose in the backcourt??? that's unfair...


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> You admit that you haven't seen him play then say that you haven't seen any production out of him. Do you see the irony in that? He's playing behind a senior and sophomore who are really good and he is putting up awesome stats for a team with national title hopes. At least form an opinion from evidence because him becoming Diop in the future still wouldn't validate you forming an opinion based on feeling and not fact.


Who is he playing behind? He's started every game this season and playing 20 minutes per game. Why is there irony in saying he's not producing big numbers while not having seen him play? I'm just saying that 9 points and 7 rebounds for a supposed phenom are underwhelming to me. And is more than 1 block per game for an agile 7-footer who plays 20 minutes per game too much to ask? 

He needs to stay in school and develop like Hibbert did. Hibbert wasn't a big factor his freshman year, but he stayed and developed and now you know what you're getting with him. If Jordan comes out after this year, you would have no idea which way he would go. It's too risky to pick a guy like that with such a high pick.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Who is he playing behind?


Bryan Davis and Joseph Jones



> He's started every game this season and playing 20 minutes per game. Why is there irony in saying he's not producing big numbers while not having seen him play? I'm just saying that 9 points and 7 rebounds for a supposed phenom are underwhelming to me. And is more than 1 block per game for an agile 7-footer who plays 20 minutes per game too much to ask?
> 
> He needs to stay in school and develop like Hibbert did. Hibbert wasn't a big factor his freshman year, but he stayed and developed and now you know what you're getting with him. If Jordan comes out after this year, you would have no idea which way he would go. It's too risky to pick a guy like that with such a high pick.


You have never seen him play so how can you know whether it's risky or not? Comparing him to Hibbert is way too much of a compliment to Hibbert. Hibbert will be lucky to even be a top 10 pick. The lottery teams all passed on him last year and I don't expect anything to change this year. Jordan isn't a "supposed" phenom. He IS a phenom. He's that rare combination of size and power. He's shooting 80% from the field so how are you going to say that he isn't productive? He's just playing for a team that is competing for a national championship and is trying to win right away so they're playing a sophomore instead of him.

I'm a student at A&M and I've seen every minute of DeAndre so if we are indeed in position to pick in the top 5 then I'll gladly update this forum about DeAndre Jordan throughout the year instead of the misinformation that you would otherwise get from the intarwebz.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I would like to here your insights adam, keep us updated.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

This situation has serious parallels to the Okafor Howard debate from a few years ago. People looked at Howard and said that he was nothing but athleticism and they trashed the Magic for not taking Okafor.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If Jordan is anywhere near the Dwight Howard/LaMarcus Aldridge mould....wow, thatd be nice on this team. Still, hes a long way 2 go before proving this. Workouts will be huge for him.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well, since you're an Aggies fan, could you explain to me how Jordan is playing "behind" anyone while starting every game?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

yea workouts are gona be huge for jordan.

btw, nbadraft.net has jordan's nba comparison as dwight howard. are they games all that similar or is that mainly off potential/size/etc..?
and just how gud is jordans potential?


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Well, since you're an Aggies fan, could you explain to me how Jordan is playing "behind" anyone while starting every game?


The same way Dorell Wright plays behind Ricky Davis even though he starts.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Davis comes off the bench because his shoot-first mentality is better for the second unit than the first. Is that why Bryan Davis comes off the bench? And Davis and Jordan play virtually equal minutes. So, I'm not sure how you can say Jordan is playing behind him playing the same minutes and starting. And if he can't be the man as a 7-foot "phenom" in today's age of college basketball, I'm not sure I'd make him a top 3 pick. 

Greg Oden was the man on a national runner-up team as a freshman. Kevin Love is the man on a FF contender this season. Derrick Rose is the best player on the No. 2 team in the country.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Davis is the better defender and has more of an offensive repertoire. When the game is on the line you need the most steady players on the floor and Davis, the sophomore, is steadier than Jordan, the freshman.

This isn't some unique example. Marvin Williams didn't start on UNC's championship teams. A&M is interested in winning games and Jordan is very young. Not to mention that these are Billy Gillispie's players and they would ideally like to see the game in the 40's and Jordan just hasn't played basketball on this level long enough to be the defender that his seniors are.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I wouldn't take Marvin Williams with a top 3 pick either. But I'll try to check the kid out if I ever see A&M on television.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

so.. how bout that lottery?


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

OJ Mayo would be my top guy

6-5 with pg skills and could shoot. Perfect fit next to Wade imo

my second option would be Gordon...he is less of a pg, but the guy is like Wade scoring wise....and having those two together in a backcourt would be insane and impossible to stop penetration....

Donte Green at sf is interesting...athletic as hell and 6-10....


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

its looking very, very likely. If Wade goes down with an injury...may god have mercy on us all


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> its looking very, very likely. If Wade goes down with an injury...may god have mercy on us all


And we all know at some point Shaq's gonna miss around 15-20 games. Then we're looking at a Center rotation of Blount and Barron :dead:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

...I think i just threw up a little...

what are we? 7-19? Thats just plain nasty - no way we should be that bad, but it is was it is. If we can reload for the future, we have some nice pieces already.

Wade - superstar guard (25)
Haslem - solid, reliable long time starter (27)
Wright - potential, already a starter (22)
Cook - scorers mentality, great 6th man type (19)
Quinn - solid backup or 3rd guard on the cheap (10)

add one of the lotto picks and a 2nd rounder and we have reloaded a bit. It might take a while, but wed be on the way back.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

caron butler is looking so gud rite now..

hope wade&shaq get injured at the same time so we can watch a lineup of;

PG: Jwill (lingering injury), Quinn (currently injured)
SG: Ricky (makes toine look gud), Cook (decent but fairly one-dimensional)
SF: Dorrel (who'd do absolutely nothing again with wade out), Luke Jackson lol
PF: Haslem (only gud player), Alexander Johnson (i don even kno if this is the guys name, plays max 2 minutes a nite..)
.C: Blount (.....), Barron (.....................)

^ that'd finalise that we indeed suck as a team and need to rebuild or make huge changes.
wade and even shaq are making some of our guys look a lot better than they are. you take them out and look at the heat as an outsider and its much easier to c that we're really a very poor team actualy.. at just about every position.

im all for rebuilding.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we're lucky, someone like the Sonics or Bobcats will get the #1 pick. Both teams are overloaded at forward to take Beasley. Our choices behind them need to be Jerryd Bayless or Kevin Love. I wouldn't mind seeing us package a #5-10 pick with JWll and some other guys on the way out of town for a good player like Ron Artest.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

why all this talk of Jordan and Hibbert when we already have Barron?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Roy Hibbert!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> why all this talk of Jordan and Hibbert when we already have Barron?


did u watch the last game? PLEASE tell me u caught barron playing wade with the crossover spin-move?? :lol:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Say it ain't so.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> Roy Hibbert!!!!!!!!!!


Just watched the painfully slow Hibbert get smothered by Memphis' D. Rose wasn't particularly thrilling, but you saw his gifted playmaking ability and blazing quickness.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Quinn - solid backup or 3rd guard on the cheap (*10*)


:lol:


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> Just watched the painfully slow Hibbert get smothered by Memphis' D. Rose wasn't particularly thrilling, but you saw his gifted playmaking ability and blazing quickness.


Memphis is a run-n-gun on crack...he was guarding smaller guys all day. That being said, Hibbert outplayed Oden in the Final Four last year. He's a good player, but he's not a runner, but he's not Shaq slow either. He could definitely work in our system with Wade.

This was the first time I saw an almost entire game of Rose - and he's a pretty damn good player. I just don't know if thats the guard you want next to Wade. I think we need to draft a SF, b/c you can fill the PG position with a lesser player and get by with Wade's playmaking from the off-guard spot.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I just feel like a lot of the teams in the NBA will have the ability to take Hibbert out of his game with the small ball style. The future of the NBA, for the most part, is speed. Even Oden was tested on how well he can run the floor, and he matched up with the guards.

I kind of agree about Rose not being ideal. Although you would have excessive explosion in the backcourt, you kind of need a strong shooter next to Wade. Eric Gordon could work.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> I just feel like a lot of the teams in the NBA will have the ability to take Hibbert out of his game with the small ball style. The future of the NBA, for the most part, is speed. Even Oden was tested on how well he can run the floor, and he matched up with the guards.
> 
> I kind of agree about Rose not being ideal. Although you would have excessive explosion in the backcourt, you kind of need a strong shooter next to Wade. Eric Gordon could work.


Eric Gordon isn't a solid PG, and he's a severely undersized SG. You want a 6-3, 6-4 backcourt? I sure as hell don't...of all the youngsters we've mentioned coming out after one year, Gordon is the one I don't think I'd want.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

how slow is hibbert? slower than mourning (tho mourning seemed to enjoy sprinting down the court a lot so..) ?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He moves down the court like Shaq.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Smithian said:


> He moves down the court like Shaq.


o serios? i havnt seen him play in a full game yet but despite all his strengths id rather not draft a guy that slow (if he really is)..

but ey WHY ARE WE TALKING ABOUT DRAFTING A CENTER?!?!?!? 

We got The Pearl son, woo yea!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> how slow is hibbert? slower than mourning (tho mourning seemed to enjoy sprinting down the court a lot so..) ?


Hold on now...Zo prior to his kidney ailment was one of the quicker post players in the league. Riley always had PJ inbound the ball so that Zo could beat his man down court and set up position deep on the block. 



Smithian said:


> He moves down the court like Shaq.


He's not nearly that slow, that's called being paralyzed.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Hold on now...Zo prior to his kidney ailment was one of the quicker post players in the league. Riley always had PJ inbound the ball so that Zo could beat his man down court and set up position deep on the block.


i wasnt saying zo was slow, just using him as an example to see how fast/slow he is, coz zo's a player i kno just about everyone here has seen play. if i had said rasho nesterovic or something people wuld be like WTF?


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Shaq_Diesel said:


> Eric Gordon isn't a solid PG, and he's a severely undersized SG. You want a 6-3, 6-4 backcourt? I sure as hell don't...of all the youngsters we've mentioned coming out after one year, Gordon is the one I don't think I'd want.


His ballhandling and playmaking ability appear good enough to play PG next to Wade. His athleticism and length allow him to play bigger than 6-3. What is more important to you next to Wade, shooting/scoring or playmaking? Your Rose comments made me think the former.



NewAgeBaller said:


> how slow is hibbert? slower than mourning (tho mourning seemed to enjoy sprinting down the court a lot so..) ?


His moves seem really predictable.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> His ballhandling and playmaking ability appear good enough to play PG next to Wade. His athleticism and length allow him to play bigger than 6-3. What is more important to you next to Wade, shooting/scoring or playmaking? Your Rose comments made me think the former.


I would want a shooter - a younger, more talented Damon Jones. Give me a guy who can shoot the lights out and keep the defense honest, not allowing them to pack it in and take away the lane from Wade & our bigs. A guy who doesn't turn the ball over a whole heck of alot, not really a great passer, but a guy who can make plays when they are there. A taller PG would be great, someone who can guard both the 1 & 2 positions effectively. Anything more than that is icing on the cake, we can get by with that type of player. (in my opinion)


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Jerryd Bayless would be a good one matching all those things if we're not high enough to get someone like Rose or Beasley,


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley is the guy I want, but I don't see us having a top 5 pick.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think we'll be high enough to contend for Beasley. Even if we're in the 5 or 6 spot, we still have a chance of getting a top pick.

I just hope we don't make a trade for someone like Miller who will drag us just outside the playoffs.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

we just dropped from the 2nd pick to the 4th on NBADraft.net ..


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We should be back to No. 2 now.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Appropriately.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> We should be back to No. 2 now.


i can see us being at best the 3rd pick by seasons end, but i dont see us beating out minnesota or seattle, even if we continue playing how we are now. they're too gud at wat they do


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We need a conspiracy to happen where David Stern decides Miami needs the top pick. That would be awesome.

We'd probably take some foreign player who needs three years of developing.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> i can see us being at best the 3rd pick by seasons end, but i dont see us beating out minnesota or seattle, even if we continue playing how we are now. they're too gud at wat they do


Just tank it. Minnesota started their tanking in the offseason so they have a head start, but Seattle might actually improve this season with Durant and Green. Don't lose hope. We do have it in us to be worse than Seattle. You can't give up. You have to believe.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Just tank it. Minnesota started their tanking in the offseason so they have a head start, but Seattle might actually improve this season with Durant and Green. Don't lose hope. We do have it in us to be worse than Seattle. You can't give up. You have to believe.


:lol:

but nah i just dont see this team tanking til atleast game 60.
wade + shaq + riley would play just to get the 8th seed and be swept by boston in the first round..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> i can see us being at best the 3rd pick by seasons end, but i dont see us beating out minnesota or seattle, even if we continue playing how we are now. they're too gud at wat they do


Descension in the locker room will always trump a lack of talent. Between Riles, Shaq, Williams, Smush, cuts, lineup changes and all of the losing we're just about ready to implode.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Weren't the Blazers the 7th worst team and got the #1 pick? We will need a lot of luck regardless, even if we lose.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Naw. That lotto's rigged IMO. If we get just miss the playoffs and just slip into the lotto we'll win. DWade is the face of the league, along with Lebron and Kobe.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

lol i can see us winning the 1st pick if we're ATLEAST top 4.

no way we get the 1st pick from any worse after Portland/Seattle just did in the Oden draft.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well, every game we lose, we get one step closer to a top 3 pick. The fan in me hates seeing us lose, but perhaps it is better for the future of the franchise.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Shaq_Diesel, myself, and a couple others here were in this situation back in 2003. Our game threads turned into 'root for the other team' threads. It sure paid off when we got Wade and the best part is that we may get a top 3 pick and we're still losing all these games by single digits so the games are watchable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Well, every game we lose, we get one step closer to a top 3 pick. The fan in me hates seeing us lose, but perhaps it is better for the future of the franchise.


Same way I feel. I hate it when we lose but then realize that it may be best in the long run.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Imagine this team, adding Beasley or Rose while minusing Davis (Icky or Dicky...depends where u stand).

PG - Cook/Quinn
SG - Wade/Cook
SF - Wright/Beasley
PF - Haslem/Beasley
C - O'Neal/Blount/Barron

or

PG - Rose/Cook
SG - Wade/Cook
SF - Wright
PF - Haslem
C - O'Neal/Blount/Barron

We'd actually be a good run n gun team - and be able to play inside/out in the half court.

Problem is, we need a lot of luck and a very tough year to make either of these happen.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> Shaq_Diesel, myself, and a couple others here were in this situation back in 2003. Our game threads turned into 'root for the other team' threads. It sure paid off when we got Wade and the best part is that we may get a top 3 pick and we're still losing all these games by single digits so the games are watchable.


I have been cheering for the other time since we barely beat the Timberwolves.

One reason I want us to get Rose or Beasley is I think once all the players from the Antoine Walker trade would benefit from being kicked down in the pecking order. I refuse to belive Blount, who was a starter, is completely useless. Same with Ricky Davis.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think I'd go with Rose. It's like he's playing on an 8 foot rim! 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6G_RRGHzfA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/w6G_RRGHzfA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Imagine this team, adding Beasley or Rose while minusing Davis (Icky or Dicky...depends where u stand).
> 
> PG - Cook/Quinn
> SG - Wade/Cook
> SF - Wright/Beasley
> PF - Haslem/Beasley
> C - O'Neal/Blount/Barron
> 
> or
> 
> PG - Rose/Cook
> SG - Wade/Cook
> SF - Wright
> PF - Haslem
> C - O'Neal/Blount/Barron
> 
> We'd actually be a good run n gun team - and be able to play inside/out in the half court.
> 
> Problem is, we need a lot of luck and a very tough year to make either of these happen.


take shaq+blount out of those lineups and it leaves us with a young run'n'gun 6-man rotation!

barron as starting center next season! :cheers:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Clippers hoping to catch Minny too! Can't have this! :biggrin:

Clippers Draft Thread


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wow, impressive Rose clip Flash. Certainly has more ups then i initially gave him credit for. I think who the top pick is will entirely depend on what the top team is after - a scoring big or a big time point guard.

Heres where I see the needs at so far:-

Minny - Rose/Mayo
LaC - Rose
Miami - Rose/Beasley (cant split em for us)
Chicago - Beasley
Memphis - Hmmm tough, they have scoring wings/bigs (Gay and Gasol) and drafted points (Lowry and Conley)...so its a split decision of Rose/Beasley
Knicks - Rose
Seattle - Rose
Charlotte - Beasley
Philly - Rose/Beasley
Bucks - Beasley
Kings - Beasley
Cavs - Rose
Rockets - Rose
Utah - Beasley

Those are the low 14 teams...and how I see them going if any of em got top pick.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Sadly, I think we're about to go on a run and win 7 of 10 or something.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Smithian said:


> Sadly, I think we're about to go on a run and win 7 of 10 or something.


Not after the way we lost to Orlando last night...

Dagger to the heart!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The likely hood that we end up with a Top 3 pick isnt very high...but there is still a possibility. Will we make a run at some point this season? Probably, but it wont be big enough to get us out of the Top 10 of the lottery. We will probably pick around 6-7, and there are plenty of quality players and potential players in this draft in that selection area. If we wanna move up, package the pick and somethin else and get in to the top 3. Theres a lot of talent outside of the Top 2.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Smithian said:


> Sadly, I think we're about to go on a run and win 7 of 10 or something.


We're not winning tonight. We may beat the Bucks at home Wednesday. We're not beating Dallas in Dallas. At Memphis and Minny are certainly winnable, but even if we take both we'll probably lose the next night in Milwaukee and again on Friday in New Orleans.

Honestly, looking at the schedule I'd be shocked if we ended January with more than 13-14 wins. That would put us at 31-32 losses I think with 2 1/2 months to play.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Ill be shocked if we win more than 30 games this year. I really dont see it happenin. If we finish in the 25 win range, we will get a top 5 pick. Last time we did that, we slid back a spot to 5th (a blessing in disguise), but if we busted in to the Top 3...thatd be massive for us.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Ill be shocked if we win more than 30 games this year. I really dont see it happenin. If we finish in the 25 win range, we will get a top 5 pick. Last time we did that, we slid back a spot to 5th (a blessing in disguise), *but if we busted in to the Top 3...thatd be massive for us.*


I dont see the talent gap between any of the following players.

Beasley
Rose
Gordon
Greene
Mayo

Ive seen a lot of the top 4 (not so much of Mayo) and they all look to have a Super-Star ceiling.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> I dont see the talent gap between any of the following players.
> 
> Beasley
> Rose
> Gordon
> Greene
> Mayo
> 
> Ive seen a lot of the top 4 (not so much of Mayo) and they all look to have a Super-Star ceiling.


I hold Rose and Beasley over the rest (taking everything into consideration from talent to potential to versatility, etc.), but on the NBA level I think Beasley drops down to Gordon/Greene/Mayo. I still think Rose is just better than them, or has a higher ceiling.

But more importantly, I don't see Gordon or Mayo (havn't seen much of Greene) really fitting in with Wade and the Heat.
But I also don't want us to skip Mayo because of his "character issues".


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

By me saying that getting top 3 would be massive for us, i mean that it would give us a good choice to get our first option in the draft, rather then waiting to see what everyone else was doing.

To me - Beasley is the guy i want. That versatility and ability to face up,attack the hoop, finish inside, rebound like a demon...itd help us so much as they are all areas that we need help. Rose would give us one of the best backcourts in the L, but he would need the ball more, and we already have a ball dominating guard that we run practically everything through. Rose would take some pressure of Wade though, and that cant be underestimated.

Gordon and Mayo are even in my eyes. They arent really a drop below the above, but they dont fit us as well. Having said that, if either were available at 5, id take them. Both can shoot and are very athletic. We need shooters, badly.

Other then that - Donte Greene is a nice athlete and shotblocker, but not on the same level as the guys above. DeAndre Jordan could be a steal - but there is that risk thats involved.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We should trade the pick if we get offered LaMarcus Aldridge or someone like him. :biggrin:

How bout Roy Hibbert? 

And who else thinks Ty Lawson is way underrated?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I like Hibbert, but I wouldnt take him in the top 5...which is where we are currently lookin at. I like him in the 7-10 range though. Lawson is nice, but he can be had in the 13-17 range I think. Lotta good college points at the mo.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think Hibbert would come under 8-10 but by team's needs (Hibbert being a rare big center in the draft), he'll get picked as early as 5.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose looked very unimpressive against Arizona tonight and Bayless wasn't even playing. That shot of his is really shakey and he got stripped of the ball a half dozen times while dribbling. I'm not sold on him yet.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Rose would give us one of the best backcourts in the L, but he would need the ball more, and we already have a ball dominating guard that we run practically everything through. Rose would take some pressure of Wade though, and that cant be underestimated.


Watching Rose tonight, I really disagree with this. We run most of our offense through Wade's hands right now out of necessity. Ideally Wade would be playing off the ball until the end of games, sort of like he did the championship season when JWill was participating. Rose has the same physical gifts (and then some) and mature poise that Wade does, but in a point guard mold. You can really tell he wants to set guys up above everything else. He's a better passer than Dwyane was at that age, and he appears to be more careful with the ball. I think what we've kind of needed is a guy to relieve backcourt pressure off of Wade in the distributing department more than scoring, and this kid has been compared to a young Jason Kidd with good reason. His jumper may not be extremely consistent yet, but he has good and improving form. Also I think his size, length, and ridiculous athleticism could help him be a good off the ball offensive player when Dwyane's taking over. I love the idea of Beasley with Wade, but Rose just seems like he would fit really well with Dwyane, and just imagine a guard rotation of Wade, Rose, and Cook. That could do damage down the line.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I believe guard-big is better than guard-guard if you ant two really good players.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

bring ur rose-beasley specific debate to the other thread pls


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> Watching Rose tonight, I really disagree with this. We run most of our offense through Wade's hands right now out of necessity. Ideally Wade would be playing off the ball until the end of games, sort of like he did the championship season when JWill was participating. Rose has the same physical gifts (and then some) and mature poise that Wade does, but in a point guard mold. You can really tell he wants to set guys up above everything else. He's a better passer than Dwyane was at that age, and he appears to be more careful with the ball. I think what we've kind of needed is a guy to relieve backcourt pressure off of Wade in the distributing department more than scoring, and this kid has been compared to a young Jason Kidd with good reason. His jumper may not be extremely consistent yet, but he has good and improving form. Also I think his size, length, and ridiculous athleticism could help him be a good off the ball offensive player when Dwyane's taking over. I love the idea of Beasley with Wade, but Rose just seems like he would fit really well with Dwyane, and just imagine a guard rotation of Wade, Rose, and Cook. That could do damage down the line.


He didn't look anything like Jason Kidd tonight. He looked like Troy Bell redux. He wasn't setting his teammates up. His team was pressing and getting points off turnovers and that's the only way Rose was scoring. Memphis was running the weave with CDR and Dozier slashing and doing all the creating.

His jumper wasn't the only problem it was him getting stripped of the ball that was most unsettling. I thought Bayless was a few years away but he might be further along than Rose. If Rose plays like this in March then I can guarantee that he won't go ahead of Bayless. Right now I would take Gordon over both though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> He didn't look anything like Jason Kidd tonight. He looked like Troy Bell redux. He wasn't setting his teammates up. His team was pressing and getting points off turnovers and that's the only way Rose was scoring. Memphis was running the weave with CDR and Dozier slashing and doing all the creating.
> 
> His jumper wasn't the only problem it was him getting stripped of the ball that was most unsettling. I thought Bayless was a few years away but he might be further along than Rose. If Rose plays like this in March then I can guarantee that he won't go ahead of Bayless. Right now I would take Gordon over both though.


That's true, he got stripped a lot, didn't really have a good handle and control on the drive I guess, but I'm taking taht game lightly. Not drawing any weaknesses from that game.


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We're looking top 5 right now but just about everyone who watches the NBA thinks we're gonna be top 10 at best. That's why I'm throwing names like Hibbert, Batum or some Euro dude out there as well. 

But **** me if we pass on Beasley. 

There's also so much time for some excellent big men to emerge, I'm sure we'll be able to grab one by draft day.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I said before I wouldn't be suprised if we tried to draft a foreign player who will have to develop for two years somewhere else before possibly contributing here.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> He didn't look anything like Jason Kidd tonight. He looked like Troy Bell redux. He wasn't setting his teammates up. His team was pressing and getting points off turnovers and that's the only way Rose was scoring. Memphis was running the weave with CDR and Dozier slashing and doing all the creating.
> 
> His jumper wasn't the only problem it was him getting stripped of the ball that was most unsettling. I thought Bayless was a few years away but he might be further along than Rose. If Rose plays like this in March then I can guarantee that he won't go ahead of Bayless. Right now I would take Gordon over both though.


It was definitely a bad game for Rose. I didn't catch all of it, but I did see some mistakes. He's a freshmen, though, running the point for a contending team. Despite some of his poor play I still liked what I saw. Sure he has some growing to do, and that's not ideal for a PG, but its not looking like we're gonna win anything anytime soon.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Smithian said:


> I said before I wouldn't be suprised if we tried to draft a foreign player who will have to develop for two years somewhere else before possibly contributing here.


I was under the impression that Riley hates foreigners. We almost have had an All-American team since Wang left. Joel is Canadian.


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

right now i believe we would have the 2nd highest % of getting the top pick. i havent watched alot of college this year, but im sure we would get a player who will have a real impact. 
im thinking we should trade haslem for a 1st round pick. a change would do him good. 
simien should move into the starting lineup and dorell and cook should get more time. this year is lost, we'd have to go like 34-15 just to get the 8 seed, and that's not happening so the higher the pick the better. we should try to move jwill and basically do a complete overhaul. 
shaq is going to be a big thorn in the side for a very long time, but that was the price pat paid for a ring. i agreed with the trade but now it hurts alot to see CB and odom how well they are doing, i know it's like beating a dead drum.. but i really miss those guys.
we had great luck getting PG's like rafe, DJ and dools, so i think we can find that guy to just play a small role.
either way though, whatever the heat's plans are, to rehaul and have a youth movement, or to try to salvage the season, eventually WADE will need to take it upon himself and will the team to wins. even if he has to be a jordanesque ballhog, thats what it will take.
well, happy new year to all the heat fans here, sorry i been MIA
peace:cheers:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



nickrock23 said:


> right now i believe we would have the 2nd highest % of getting the top pick. i havent watched alot of college this year, but im sure we would get a player who will have a real impact.
> im thinking we should trade haslem for a 1st round pick. a change would do him good.
> simien should move into the starting lineup and dorell and cook should get more time. this year is lost, we'd have to go like 34-15 just to get the 8 seed, and that's not happening so the higher the pick the better. we should try to move jwill and basically do a complete overhaul.
> shaq is going to be a big thorn in the side for a very long time, but that was the price pat paid for a ring. i agreed with the trade but now it hurts alot to see CB and odom how well they are doing, i know it's like beating a dead drum.. but i really miss those guys.
> we had great luck getting PG's like rafe, DJ and dools, so i think we can find that guy to just play a small role.
> either way though, whatever the heat's plans are, to rehaul and have a youth movement, or to try to salvage the season, eventually WADE will need to take it upon himself and will the team to wins. even if he has to be a jordanesque ballhog, thats what it will take.
> well, happy new year to all the heat fans here, sorry i been MIA
> peace:cheers:


UD's probably the 3rd and last guy on the team that I WOULDNT trade, and we don't have Simien on the team anymore so that'd make mayb Dorrel or Barron our PF.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

What's Simien doing right now?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He's probably in the DLeague.

EDIT: 



> Simien not on NBA roster: Former KU forward Wayne Simien, who was traded by the Miami Heat to Minnesota during the preseason and was subsequently released by the Timberwolves, has not yet signed with another team.
> 
> He’s currently living with his wife and baby daughter in Indianapolis as he continues rehab from offseason knee surgery.
> 
> “The rehab training facility up here (in Indy) is one of the tops in the country,” said Simien, who also is working out on the court with a personal coach.
> 
> “I am focusing on getting my knee strength back. If all goes as planned with no setbacks, I’ll be 100 percent in mid-January and be ready to work out for teams in January and February.”
> 
> Simien, who made $932,760 last season, is making more than $1 million this year in salary paid to him by the Wolves.
> 
> The 24-year-old Leavenworth native hopes to sign with an NBA team as a free agent and play next season. He is represented by Leigh Steinberg, considered one of the top agents in sports.


http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2007/dec/08/rush_it_was_all_my_fault/?sports


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

And this one too:

http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2007/dec/25/former_jayhawk_upbeat_despite_release/?sports


----------



## nickrock23

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> UD's probably the 3rd and last guy on the team that I WOULDNT trade, and we don't have Simien on the team anymore so that'd make mayb Dorrel or Barron our PF.


dude, how bad is that.. shows you how much ive watched this year. i didnt even know simien was part of that summer deal. haha


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn...check this out...also, someone tell me how to embed these things so u dont have to click the link!

*Derrick Rose*

Massive Dunk :O
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pLsaXkMs9XE&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pLsaXkMs9XE&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Game against Oak Hill
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U_NkgDJvjz8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U_NkgDJvjz8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*OJ Mayo*

Nice mix
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n5gEcVYuC8I&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n5gEcVYuC8I&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Highlights Vs Oklahoma
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jM0iJ43aecU&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jM0iJ43aecU&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

*Michael Beasley*

MVP of McDonalds All American Game
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ePz17QJatrM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ePz17QJatrM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Vs France (U19 Champs)
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1yqOwIMdUA&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1yqOwIMdUA&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Drops 40 for KSU
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/s7k8Kzdkj00&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/s7k8Kzdkj00&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

One things for sure; if we are lucky enough to get a top 3 pick....man!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Damn...check this out...*also, someone tell me how to embed these things so u dont have to click the link!*
> 
> Derrick Rose
> 
> Massive Dunk :O
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLsaXkMs9XE
> 
> Game against Oak Hill
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_NkgDJvjz8&feature=related
> 
> OJ Mayo
> 
> Nice mix
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5gEcVYuC8I&feature=related
> 
> Highlights Vs Oklahoma
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM0iJ43aecU
> 
> Michael Beasley
> 
> MVP of McDonalds All American Game
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePz17QJatrM&feature=related
> 
> Vs France (U19 Champs)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1yqOwIMdUA&feature=related
> 
> 
> One things for sure; if we are lucky enough to get a top 3 pick....man!


Just under the description of the video, there is an embed link. for example;



> About This Video
> 
> derrick rose dunkin the crowd goin crazzzzzzzzzy (more)
> 
> Added: October 17, 2006
> __________________________________
> 
> Embed
> 
> 
> 
> What you have to copy is here. With like (objectwidth)(param name) etc..
Click to expand...


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Anyway, I've seen the Derrick Rose dunk sequence (insane!!), and the Michael Beasley Mcdonalds game, I'll watch the others now.

What's up with Oj Mayo recently? Havn't heard much about him like the last month.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thanks for tips NAB 

As for Mayo, I think hes actually becoming underrated. Hes putting up 20 a game as a freshman, pretty much doing exactly what was expected, but his team is struggling a bit.

I still think hes a top 3 pick in this draft, dont write him off.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Thanks for tips NAB
> 
> As for Mayo, I think hes actually becoming underrated. Hes putting up 20 a game as a freshman, pretty much doing exactly what was expected, but his team is struggling a bit.
> 
> I still think hes a top 3 pick in this draft, dont write him off.


K thanks,,

have there been any problems with him dominating the ball, or other disciplinary / off-court issues?

I'd forgotten about him recently, but I'd say he's still Top 5 (maybe even Top 3 still but I havn't seen enough of him yet).


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

RealGM on Jerryd Bayless in there new (2.0) mock (4th selection):

"Bayless initially looked like he was a long ways away from being comfortable on the college floor, but that has very quickly disappeared and he has begun showing his amazing promise. What has and will be the most immediately impressive aspect of his game is his extreme elevation on jumpers. It really is extraordinary and makes it possible for the 6-3 guard to be a shooting guard. He is a remarkable shooter off the dribble, but his play without the ball has been an unexpected bonus. He works hard without the ball and comes off screens, catches the ball and shoots in one fluid motion. Because of the elevation, he is able to spot an open teammate while taking the shot and get him the ball for an easy lay-up.

Bayless will likely play more two than point for Arizona, but he is deftly capable of being an NBA point guard. He has excellent vision and draws fouls especially well when he penetrates."


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Bayless is sick, on for another 30 point game too.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The more I watch Bayless, the more I think he'd be a better fit than Rose next to Wade, even though I think Rose will be the better player. He's really a combo guard. He can handle the point but he can shoot the piss out of it too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> The more I watch Bayless, the more I think he'd be a better fit than Rose next to Wade, even though I think Rose will be the better player. He's really a combo guard. He can handle the point but he can shoot the piss out of it too.


Yea I agree, Bayless better fit, Rose better player/prospect.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Some numbers from potential draftees tonight:-

Michael Beasley - 32 points, 11 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 blocks, 13/18 fg, 6/9 ft, 37 mins
Jerryd Bayless - 33 points, 5 rebounds, 9 assists, 1 steal, 39 minutes, 7-13 field goals, 1-3 threes, 18-20 free throws (!)
DeAndre Jordan - 14 points, 9 rebounds, 1 steal, 26 minutes, 6-9 fg, 2-2 free throws
Roy Hibbert - 20 points, 8 rebounds, 2 assists, 1 block, 36 minutes, 7-14 fg, 5-7 free throws and a game winning three (!)
Derrick Rose - 19 points, 1 rebounds, 2 assists, 25 minutes, 8-15 fg, 1-2 free throws
Kevin Love - 27 points, 14 rebouds, 4 assists, 33 minutes, 9-12 fg, 7-10 ft, 2-3 3pfg


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Hibbert hit a game-winning three?? :lol:

Big numbers today, and nice avy by the way.. If we go on a late-season run or get screwed in the lottery, this is gona be so embarassing with all the talk about top 3 pick going on here :biggrin:

Anyone whos seen Kevin love play, what would be an NBA comparison for him (compared to what you'd expect of Love in the NBA, not how hes dominating now)?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Haha, yeh - we better be a top 3-5 pick or im gonna look pretty f'ing stupid 

Never seen Love play - all reports are that hes an excellent outlet passer and a banger inside who can step out for the long ball...not sure on NBA Comparison, someone else let us know.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I watched Bayless play for the first time today. I like him. He looks to have pretty nice size, and he knows how to play off the ball. That coupled with his shooting would make him a great pair with Wade.


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> I watched Bayless play for the first time today. I like him. He looks to have pretty nice size, and he knows how to play off the ball. That coupled with his shooting would make him a great pair with Wade.


and cook!


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Edit: Replaced with a better quality video

DeAndre's dunk tonight against Colorado.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RGW0zoGGpvQ&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RGW0zoGGpvQ&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

My top 3 right now are Beasly, Jordan, and Bayless in that order. This is from watching them all and evaluating their potential.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> DeAndre's dunk tonight against Colorado. Hopefully there's a better video soon. It's really hard to see the dunk in this video but try and see where he took off from to get an idea.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlfLLelP8hk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HlfLLelP8hk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> My top 3 right now are Beasly, Jordan, and Bayless in that order. This is from watching them all and evaluating their potential.


:worthy:

I'd love a bigman who can actually leave the ground for once..


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> :worthy:
> 
> I'd love a bigman who can actually leave the ground for once..


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fn_aw3qyggg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fn_aw3qyggg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

:biggrin:


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Gio305 said:


> and cook!


Very true. Didn't even consider that. Bayless's versatility and steady disposition would help him compliment both Wade and Cook separately. You can really see by watching him play that he lets the game come to him in the right way. I'm starting to become:
1. Rose
2. Beasley
3. Bayless
...
4. Jordan
5. Mayo/Gordon


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Hmmm...upon viewing of that video, as well as another glance at his nbadraft.net profile, I might have to shoot Jordan up to third on that list.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

My new draft choices (just in general);

1. *Rose* (ahead of Beasley by the slightest margin because of my insane frustration with the team's PG situation,, and having Backcourt Illinois would be pretty cool).
2. *Beasley* (if we're open to trading Haslem, say in the Bibby/Artest trade, and have Beasley play at the 4, then move him ahead of Rose).

3. *Jordan* (if he's going to have to play behind Shaq til his contract expires, drop him to Tier 3 with Mayo/Gordon).
4. *Bayless* (good player but I wouldn't consider him yet with the 1st/2nd pick. If the above situation is true with Jordan, Bayless is the guy to pick outside of Rose/Beasley).

5. *OJ Mayo* (not a lot of hype around him now but he definately still has the talent, he just has to learn how to apply it better. Good size, but I guess Wade would be playing point then?).
6. *Gordon* (I don't think he'd end up being a very good fit with Wade, and I have doubts about his effectiveness on the next level).

Those are the only ones worth considering at this point.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I agree completely. Those players are the only ones that we should consider. Hopefully they all come out and we get at least a top 6 pick. Otherwise we just wasted a season with nothing to show for it. At the moment, I think I'm favoring drafting Beasley + trading UD with Blount to clear enough caspace to make an acquisition like Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> I agree completely. Those players are the only ones that we should consider. Hopefully they all come out and we get at least a top 6 pick. Otherwise we just wasted a season with nothing to show for it. At the moment, I think I'm favoring drafting Beasley + trading UD with Blount to clear enough caspace to make an acquisition like Gilbert Arenas.


Yep, if we don't get a Top 6 pick (or even less if some them players don't come out  ), I'll be real pissed. After them 6, I think theres a pretty big drop-off in talent, potential and appeal to the team.

If we can trade Haslem for a good player (eg. Bibby / Artest), or to clear enough capspace to make a good FA acquisition, I'm all for picking Beasley,, but given our recent trade/FA history, it's not likely to happen.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Yep, if we don't get a Top 6 pick (or even less if some them players don't come out  ), I'll be real pissed. After them 6, I think theres a pretty big drop-off in talent, potential and appeal to the team.
> 
> If we can trade Haslem for a good player (eg. Bibby / Artest), or to clear enough capspace to make a good FA acquisition, I'm all for picking Beasley,, but given our recent trade/FA history, it's not likely to happen.


If we could trade Blount+Haslem for expirings+, we'd have capspace. Our problem with recent FAs is that all we had is the MLE. I want Arenas. Aside from his bad defense, he's a good fit next to Wade IMO. He can score whil Wade can pass and not be such a ballhog (what he wants to do).


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> If we could trade Blount+Haslem for expirings+, we'd have capspace. Our problem with recent FAs is that all we had is the MLE. I want Arenas. Aside from his bad defense, he's a good fit next to Wade IMO. He can score whil Wade can pass and not be such a ballhog (what he wants to do).


I don't think it's possible because we would have to send Haslem off right now for a player expiring after this season.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yea we'd have to make the trade before the deadline, and then hope our season ends horribly and the lotto goes well.

If no Beasley, we'd be playing Barron at PF?? :biggrin:

I'm interested in Arenas playing next to Wade. I think it's fairly high risk and reward, don't kno really. If his knee holds up, they'd be great as long as Gilbert knows not to shoot like a 1st option.
Btw, who are the Top 5 FA's this offseason?


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

For those who question Rose's ability to put it in from the perimeter: 

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9S31wX4Waq0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9S31wX4Waq0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

And improving.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> I don't think it's possible because we would have to send Haslem off right now for a player expiring after this season.


I proposed Udonis Haslem+Mark Blount for Kwame Brown (expiring)+Sasha Vujacic (expiring)+Javaris Crittenton on the Lakers board, and they countered with a 2008 1st instead of Critt. Either way, we'd get our cap space.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Yea we'd have to make the trade before the deadline, and then hope our season ends horribly and the lotto goes well.
> 
> If no Beasley, we'd be playing Barron at PF?? :biggrin:
> 
> I'm interested in Arenas playing next to Wade. I think it's fairly high risk and reward, don't kno really. If his knee holds up, they'd be great as long as Gilbert knows not to shoot like a 1st option.
> Btw, who are the Top 5 FA's this offseason?


I don't know any good lists, but i'd say Arenas, Artest, Brand, JO, Iverson, Deng, Gordon, Okafor, Iggy, Marion, Calderon, Jamison, Josh Smith, and Maggette are the names that stand out on ESPN's list. They don't list Bibby, but I've seen him listed as having an ETO this offseason.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=2008FreeAgents


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> I proposed Udonis Haslem+Mark Blount for Kwame Brown (expiring)+Sasha Vujacic (expiring)+Javaris Crittenton on the Lakers board, and they countered with a 2008 1st instead of Critt. Either way, we'd get our cap space.


Yeah, but there's no guarantee that we can replace Haslem. Also, the Wizards can offer Arenas waaaay more than us because they own his Bird rights and I really don't want to go down that road of waiting to get outbid.

Besides, Haslem only makes what, $6 mill per? For a quality starting big man in this league that can play center that's not something we should be looking to move. At least until after we get Beasley because I believe Beasley is a 100% power forward and if we drafted him then we would need to move Haslem.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> I don't know any good lists, but i'd say Arenas, Artest, Brand, JO, Iverson, Deng, Gordon, Okafor, Iggy, Marion, Calderon, Jamison, Josh Smith, and Maggette are the names that stand out on ESPN's list. They don't list Bibby, but I've seen him listed as having an ETO this offseason.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=2008FreeAgents


K. If we didn't have Shaq I'd love Brand :biggrin:

Is an ETO just a Team Option?


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'd like to see if Brand can return to his near-MVP level before getting a chubby over him.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> K. If we didn't have Shaq I'd love Brand :biggrin:
> 
> Is an ETO just a Team Option?


It's a player option. I'd like Brand too. I suppose we could try to get Keith Van Horn (S&T) + Diop for Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> Yeah, but there's no guarantee that we can replace Haslem. Also, the Wizards can offer Arenas waaaay more than us because they own his Bird rights and I really don't want to go down that road of waiting to get outbid.
> 
> Besides, Haslem only makes what, $6 mill per? For a quality starting big man in this league that can play center that's not something we should be looking to move. At least until after we get Beasley because I believe Beasley is a 100% power forward and if we drafted him then we would need to move Haslem.


I'd be interested in dumping Blount though. I think the Wizards could offer him a 6 year contract instead of the 5 years we could offer him. But, I think we could offer him just as much per if we could get that much under the cap. We'd just need to dump Smush.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

After all of the media wars Wade and Arenas have had in the past...not to mention Arenas getting excluded from Team USA's incrowd...you guys really think he'd sign with us?

I just dont see it!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> After all of the media wars Wade and Arenas have had in the past...not to mention Arenas getting excluded from Team USA's incrowd...you guys really think he'd sign with us?
> 
> I just dont see it!


What media wars?


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> I'd be interested in dumping Blount though. I think the Wizards could offer him a 6 year contract instead of the 5 years we could offer him. But, I think we could offer him just as much per if we could get that much under the cap. We'd just need to dump Smush.


There is 0% chance that Arenas leaves at least $15 million on the table to sign with Miami. He likes Washington and his teammates. This is a pipe dream.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> What media wars?


If I took the time to mention all of the jabs they've taken at each other over the last 4-5 years in newspapers and on SC...I'd be here all night!

After the Team USA incident I think its safe to say that Arenas doesnt like Wade, Bron, Melo or Paul.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

yeh - we arent gettin Gil. Sorry guys.

Only moves we should make are salary dumps - everything else can be done later.

getting back to the point:

Rose's jumper looks pretty wet in that video Jace, hows it coming along since the start of the season?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Gilbert Arenas said:


> "I want a new contract for the longevity of it and get another six years at the end of this deal," said Arenas, who is making $11.9 million this season. "I don't know what's going to happen. I could have signed an extension this year, but it wasn't going to make sense for me. *If my own team doesn't take me, I'll go somewhere for a lot less to win a championship.*"


I don't think we fit that description anymore :biggrin:


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> yeh - we arent gettin Gil. Sorry guys.
> 
> Only moves we should make are salary dumps - everything else can be done later.
> 
> getting back to the point:
> 
> Rose's jumper looks pretty wet in that video Jace, hows it coming along since the start of the season?


I believe he's shooting at 39% at this point. He doesn't seem to take a lot of them from what I've seen, I guess unless he's feeling wet like in the Cinci game. It seems he's like Wade in that he prefers to break down the D than take jumpers. But it seems he can hit spot up Js if necessary. Apparently that's a big improvement from his early highschool years.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm starting to like Bayless more and more. I'd be happy with either Bayless or Rose. Check this out:



> An elite athlete with a sweet jumper, he’s a constant threat to utilize a well developed offensive arsenal, whether it‘s a three pointer, mid-range jumper or a slashing move to the hoop. Though not a pass-first point guard, he also shows good instincts when looking for the open man off the dribble-drive.
> 
> Defensively, the freshman has lockdown potential for an NBA point guard. In a match-up against Virginia, he forced Sean Singletary into a number of ill-advised shots while cutting off his penetration into the paint. This type of defense is coveted by NBA teams, and the fact that it came from a college freshman in his second game is particularly impressive.
> 
> Physically, Bayless must continue to get stronger, but his physical tools can already be described as freakish. This becomes obvious when watching him blow by the opposing defense off the dribble and finishing against stronger, more physically developed players inside.


http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Jerryd-Bayless-1067/

He sounds like a better fit next to Wade than Rose.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think we can get this lotto thread to 23 pages by draft day. For good luck..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Definately possible the way we are going. What day is the draft lottery typically done? Its like a month before the draft isnt it?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Definately possible the way we are going. What day is the draft lottery typically done? Its like a month before the draft isnt it?


Last years was held on May 22nd (US). Apparently this year is going to be May 20th (US).

Looking forward to it,, still got 5 months.

When that day comes... :cheers:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Haha oh man, 5 months...that sucks!

Lotta basketball still to be played - lot of losses to acrue. 

Is it sad that I still look forward to every game even though I know we are probably gonna lose?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Is it sad that I still look forward to every game even though I know we are probably gonna lose?


um theres no probably about it, we always lose now :laugh:

:no:

same..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> um theres no probably about it, we always lose now :laugh:
> 
> :no:
> 
> same..


And now we're starting to get blownout every night so the games arent even fun to watch.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



wade2shaq said:


> And now we're starting to get blownout every night so the games arent even fun to watch.


Yea this is just ridiculous..

Before it was always losing by single digits, usually very close game throughout and at the end it'd always be the same thing, "we just can't close out games, we find new ways to lose".

Now we're pretty much down after the 1st or 2nd quarter..


Flash get the vBookie up, I'm betting everything against the Heat.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Anyone else think that we will trade whatever pick we have? Especially if it's a top 5 pick.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Yea this is just ridiculous..
> 
> Before it was always losing by single digits, usually very close game throughout and at the end it'd always be the same thing, "we just can't close out games, we find new ways to lose".
> 
> Now we're pretty much down after the 1st or 2nd quarter..
> 
> 
> Flash get the vBookie up, I'm betting everything against the Heat.


Alright. I'll get on that.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



sMaK said:


> Anyone else think that we will trade whatever pick we have? Especially if it's a top 5 pick.


We better not. Not unless we're getting Kobe or some amazing young talent.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah...I think Riles and Pfund are smart enough to know we need some young blood who are hungry to win, not complacement with what they have. I really feel that any of the top 6 players in this draft could become stars, and a great second option for the Post-Shaq Heat. Just an inkling. Whoever we get - theyll play right away.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



sMaK said:


> Anyone else think that we will trade whatever pick we have? Especially if it's a top 5 pick.


I'd rather not unless we *(A)* get a fairly young big-impact player (Wade & Yao :gopray: ) and *(B)* lose Shaq's contract :worthy:

I'd hate if we trade a good pick to get like Pau Gasol..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



sMaK said:


> Anyone else think that we will trade whatever pick we have? Especially if it's a top 5 pick.


Nope!

Riles knows what two top 10 picks (Wade/Caron) and a nice FA signing (Odom) can do for a team. Add Beasley, Rose, Bayless, Gordon or Mayo to this team and we're in the playoffs next season.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I say we use the next few months to see what we have in Cook. See if he can handle the point. If so - run this lineup.

PG - Cook
SG - Wade
SF - Wright (assuming hes resigned...big if)
PF - Beasley
C - Shaq

Trade Haslem and filler for a point guard if Cook isnt working out as a starter, and bring him as the designated gunner off the bench.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We're not resigning Ricky or JWill this offseason right? Will we have any depth next season?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> I say we use the next few months to see what we have in Cook. See if he can handle the point. If so - run this lineup.
> 
> PG - Cook
> SG - Wade
> SF - Wright (assuming hes resigned...big if)
> PF - Beasley
> C - Shaq
> 
> Trade Haslem and filler for a point guard if Cook isnt working out as a starter, and bring him as the designated gunner off the bench.


I dont see Cook ever becoming a PG. If he continues to improve he could become a much more athletic version of Vo Lenard.

Aka a nice bench player.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I also think thats probably his best situation also - coming in as a gunner for high 20 - low 30 minutes a night. Hes very nice off the catch and shoot, and off screens. 

What do we do about our point guard situation then though? If we dont get the top pick and cant get Beasley, we really do have to go for a PG - its been too long since we had a decent point guard (Wade was the last one, before that was probably Timmy).

Rose/Bayless/Mayo...one of them, depending on where we pick.

Beasley is my first choice.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> We're not resigning Ricky or JWill this offseason right? Will we have any depth next season?


I think JWill resigns with Miami to (hopefully) back up our new starter. I don't believe at this point in his career, Jason wants to uproot his family again when he's really getting to the end of the line.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> I think JWill resigns with Miami to (hopefully) back up our new starter. I don't believe at this point in his career, Jason wants to uproot his family again when he's really getting to the end of the line.


For cheap, I'm fine with that. How much are you willing to give him?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Id be willing to give JWill Smush money - ****, atleast JWills cool, Smush is a dingleberry.

And id be very happy to have JWill as a backup PG - hed be perfect for that role. 20 minutes a night, no pressure, I think hed do well. Now we just need a starter.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think JWill would be a great backup. When he is healthy, he shows flashes of awesomeness.


----------



## Ben

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'd like to see JWill as Bayless' or Rose's backup, that would work awesome for us, but I still want Beasley in the draft, then we can trade Haslem for something good, but I really don't want to trade UD.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Good news - Minnesota won again today! :laugh:

they on a 2 game winning streak and won their last 2 meetings with Phoenix.

I think we only got 1 mor win on them now, so we're getting close!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

the gap is closing - lets go heat!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

oh man, cant wait until this season is over. cant believe ive been looking forward to the draft since mid-december...its taking forever


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I know. Cant believe that its gonna be another 5 months before I even find out where we are gonna pick...let alone 6 months before the draft actually happens. Its about all we have to look forward to right now...this is a painful season.

Beasley with 29 and 13 tonight - get him here Riles!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> I know. Cant believe that its gonna be another 5 months before I even find out where we are gonna pick...let alone 6 months before the draft actually happens. Its about all we have to look forward to right now...this is a painful season.
> 
> Beasley with 29 and 13 tonight - get him here Riles!


Was that against Iowa? Or was that a previous game they were showing..

I started watching Kansas vs Iowa in the 2nd half but Kansas was up like 20 and Beasley was out the game 

5 months till the lottery, 6 till the draft..

:sigh:

lets.. go.. heat..


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> I know. Cant believe that its gonna be another 5 months before I even find out where we are gonna pick...let alone 6 months before the draft actually happens. Its about all we have to look forward to right now...this is a painful season.
> 
> Beasley with 29 and 13 tonight - get him here Riles!


I don't think theres even a chance we'd take Rose over Beasley - that kid is just downright NASTY


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Agreed. What are the odds we trade up even if we dont get the top pick?

Id really love to have him on this team - hed fix a lot of problems thats for sure.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Was that against Iowa? Or was that a previous game they were showing..
> 
> I started watching Kansas vs Iowa in the 2nd half but Kansas was up like 20 and Beasley was out the game
> 
> 5 months till the lottery, 6 till the draft..
> 
> :sigh:
> 
> lets.. go.. heat..


I saw that and was hoping to see Beasley. And then I remembered that Beasley plays for Kansas St.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> I saw that and was hoping to see Beasley. And then I remembered that Beasley plays for Kansas St.


shutup :biggrin:

:lol:

man i gota check myself..


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Was that against Iowa? Or was that a previous game they were showing..
> 
> I started watching Kansas vs Iowa in the 2nd half but Kansas was up like 20 and Beasley was out the game


lol...Beasley plays for Kansas STATE. Brandon Rush is Kansas' stud.



BG44 said:


> Beasley with 29 and 13 tonight - get him here Riles!


26 and 9 in the second half. Man's nasty.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> lol...Beasley plays for Kansas STATE. Brandon Rush is Kansas' stud.


I've never seen Kansas St play before, so when I saw Kansas I immediately thought Beasley :biggrin:


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> "We're going to beat Kansas at home. We're going to beat them in their house. We're going to beat them in Africa," Beasley said before the season. "Wherever we play, we're going to beat them."


Beasley talking alot of smack about the #2 team in the nation. I like his confidence and swagger though. Let's see if he can back it up tonight, 8 ET on ESPN, should be a good game.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I like the attitude. This is gonna be a great game. Hope Beasley drops 30 on em.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

K-State up halfway through the 1st half, but Beasley isn't doing much yet


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Kansas are probably daring anyone else to score. So far, its not working for them. KState leads, although the lead is slender.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley just straight up killed KU in the 2nd half


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He's the Bease Knees....*cringe*


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm sorry I know Rose is a good player and he'll do well in the league, but Beasley is going to be big time. Put him next to Wade and we're skipping over a lot of the rebuilding period we're about to face...


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah. If I wasnt all aboard the Beasley train before, I certaintly am now. Hes for real, id love him on this team.


----------



## lingi1206

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Yeah. If I wasnt all aboard the Beasley train before, I certaintly am now. Hes for real, id love him on this team.


MAN you can say that again iam sure you guys know that K-State won and man BEASTley is the MAN hey forget about the losts if you guys can land this guy i say its worth it. The next decade with Wade and BEASTley nice just nice.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wolves win! Wolves win! :bananallama:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

That 2nd half was impressive. Beasley is a beast!



Flash is the Future said:


> Wolves win! Wolves win! :bananallama:


:yay::clap2:


----------



## myst

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

This is how the Spurs built their franchise. A good team had a horrible year, and the #1 pick made them a dynasty. Hopefully something close to that can happen here.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Pretty much my hopes and prayers myst. I doubt Beasley will have a Duncan like impact here if we get him, but if he can become an All-Star next to Wade...wow thatd be handy.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Pretty much my hopes and prayers myst. I doubt Beasley will have a Duncan like impact here if we get him, but if he can become an All-Star next to Wade...wow thatd be handy.


We don't need Beasley to be Duncan, we already have Barron to do that.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Barron over the summer met Beasley.

Michael challenged him to 1 on 1...

Earl was eating with Michael's GF that night and Michael was at grandma's.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

A new champion emerges: Minnesota won 2 out of 3 and Seattle is about to win their second in a row tonight in Cleveland. We're #1, we're #1, we're #1...

(I'm not acknowledging that do over game as anything other than a loss)


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Smithian said:


> Barron over the summer met Beasley.
> 
> Michael challenged him to 1 on 1...
> 
> Earl was eating with Michael's GF that night and Michael was at grandma's.


nice work


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Seriously, if we are pumping out a lineup of:

Quinn
Jackson
Davis
Wright
Blount

we have nothing to worry abouyt - worse can scenario is 4th.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Seriously, if we are pumping out a lineup of:
> 
> Quinn
> Jackson
> Davis
> Wright
> Blount
> 
> we have nothing to worry abouyt - worse can scenario is 4th.


I really, really would hate being 4th though because statistically you are more likely to end up picking #5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> A new champion emerges: Minnesota won 2 out of 3 and Seattle is about to win their second in a row tonight in Cleveland. We're #1, we're #1, we're #1...
> 
> (I'm not acknowledging that do over game as anything other than a loss)


If we win that do over game...:azdaja:

Can't believe that 40 games in, we're the worst in the league. But like Myst and BG44 said, San Antonio had one horrible year and got Duncan. I know Beasley may not be Duncan but he'd had a pretty big impact on the Heat next year. Hope we can keep our futility up for the rest of the year.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> I really, really would hate being 4th though because statistically you are more likely to end up picking #5.


I thought he was implying that we'd be the worst team in the league and therefore our lowest possible pick would be 4th..?

*Anyway just a thought, how would you feel if we traded the #1 pick and a contract (eg. Blount) for Caron Butler? Or at what # pick would you be willing to make that deal?*

I wouldn't at the #1 for obvious reasons (Beasley is a beast! Caron has pretty much peaked - not that thats a bad thing). Usually I might be furious if I heard we made this deal but cause I like Caron so much I'd just be disappointed..
Anyway I'd do it at probably.. the #3 pick? Depending on who's left on the board..
I doubt Washington would do it at anything other than #1 or #2 though.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> I thought he was implying that we'd be the worst team in the league and therefore our lowest possible pick would be 4th..?
> 
> *Anyway just a thought, how would you feel if we traded the #1 pick and a contract (eg. Blount) for Caron Butler? Or at what # pick would you be willing to make that deal?*
> 
> I wouldn't at the #1 for obvious reasons (Beasley is a beast! Caron has pretty much peaked - not that thats a bad thing). Usually I might be furious if I heard we made this deal but cause I like Caron so much I'd just be disappointed..
> Anyway I'd do it at probably.. the #3 pick? Depending on who's left on the board..
> I doubt Washington would do it at anything other than #1 or #2 though.


You're right. I thought BG was talking about having the 4th worst record (cause of memphis, minnesota, and seattle) but now I see what he meant.

But I really hope we can maintain this pace. The team is playing hard and really scrapping out these close games. Luke Jackson is a spark plug and was a great mid season pickup. Ricky Davis has also been clutch for us in the 4th quarters.

Yeah, I think that a Caron deal would be bad for both teams. Miami can only look like fools if the #1 turns out to be a hall of famer and Washington would look like idiots for giving up an all-star for an unproven player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

And we now have some major competition for the #1 pick as the Grizzlies just traded Pau Gasol to the Lakers for Kwame Brown, Javarris Crittenton, and 2008 and 2010 1st rd picks.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

They've won like 4 more games than us. We have to win games for them to pass us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I was on youtube watching some Beasley clips and saw this one. Its from some al star game from last year and he's dominating but the thing that caught me was nba 3's he's hitting.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AuA_5Y3xWn0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AuA_5Y3xWn0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

love the last comment by the announcer :biggrin:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

In the last 24 hours...
_ _ _

Grizzlies trade Pau Gasol + 2nd Round Pick --> *Kwame Brown* + Javaris Crittenton + 2008 First Round Pick + 2010 First Round Pick + Draft Rights to Marc Gasol.

Grizzlies trade Stromile Swift --> *Jason Collins*.
_ _ _

We got some big time competition..


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well, last year they had the league's worst record and ended up picking in the worst possible spot with such an achievement. I guess they figure they can't be screwed by the balls so dirty again. That and a Jason Collins/Kwame Brown front court would just be hilarious. Why not?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Hm.

What contracts expire next off-season?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

you guys are aware that the past #1 picks have not been won by the team with the worst record?


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah the Grizzlies got ****ed hard in the lottery last year. Hopefully we can get the first pick this year, I don't think we'll have the worst record again though. Some of the young guys are gonna be playing for their spot on the team and also trying to find some chemistry, we shouldn't end up worse than Seattle or Minnesota.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> you guys are aware that the past #1 picks have not been won by the team with the worst record?


If we get the worst record we won't pick lower than 4th. And David Stern would never let that happen...


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Are there still people that want Rose?

I think by now everybody is for Beasley.

You don't use a top 2 pick on a guy who'll handle the ball and take the pressure off of Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we can't get Beasley I want Rose.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

BEASLEY!


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



wade2shaq said:


> I was on youtube watching some Beasley clips and saw this one. Its from some al star game from last year and he's dominating but the thing that caught me was nba 3's he's hitting.
> 
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AuA_5Y3xWn0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AuA_5Y3xWn0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> 
> love the last comment by the announcer :biggrin:


i wasnt sold on Beasley until i saw this. guy is obviously talented. but i want to see more of him in games


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Gio305 said:


> i wasnt sold on Beasley until i saw this. guy is obviously talented. but i want to see more of him in games


The guy is the real deal. He gets doubled pretty much every possesion and still puts up big numbers.

The one question on him is if he's a 3 or 4 at the next level.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If he can be successful at the 4 he'll be a complete beast.

But if he's more of a 3 on offence, does he play the 4 anyway kinda like Jamison?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Offensively he can play both. He's good inside and has shown to be a very reliable outside shooter. The main question is if he can guard 3's on the NBA level. I think he's big enough to be a 4 and he'd be a tough cover for some power forwards.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well I think either way he's not gona be a good defender, he's gona let people go through him whether its on the block or blowing by him on the perimeter. Some say he'll be a fine defender he just doesn't try on the college level but eh, I see him getting maybe a few highlight blocks but really his man defence won't be great, just passable is what I'm hoping for. Should be able to hide it in a zone though, probably better at the 4.. He'll be able to atleast hold most 4's though, but against any beast bigman I doubt it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



LamarButler said:


> Are there still people that want Rose?
> 
> I think by now everybody is for Beasley.
> 
> You don't use a top 2 pick on a guy who'll handle the ball and take the pressure off of Wade.


Ummm...Yes you do. If Beasley is not available and we're picking 2nd, Rose is the clear choice. People overstate this dominating the ball thing. Remember what everyone said when Riley traded for Williams, Payton, and Walker? They were all guys who "needed the ball in their hands to be effective, and that will hurt Wade." How true did that wind up being? Wade doesn't want to be dominating the ball every possession. The only reason he does is he pretty much has to. Dwyane has never played with a PG like Rose. I think the athletic threat of Rose, coupled with his natural feel for the game and his ability to play off the ball would really help Wade get some weight off his shoulders.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Agreed with Jace. If we cant get Bease, Rose is the clear choice. If we are outside of either - its gotta be between Bayless, Gordon and Mayo - with Jordan on the outer side of that.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm thinking we might be better off with Greene than Jordan. Jordan is doing everything to sink his stock right now.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Ideally we will have a top 5 pick - so that should secure us one of Beasley,Rose,Mayo,Gordon or Bayless. Any of those guys would help us immensely, right away.

Jordan would be too big a gamble with guys like the above around.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If Shaq for Marion goes down, who you got drafting now?

If our picks around 5, anyone up for Jordan/Hibbert/any other center to fill Shaq's "_void_" lol ?


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> If Shaq for Marion goes down, who you got drafting now?
> 
> If our picks around 5, anyone up for Jordan/Hibbert/any other center to fill Shaq's "_void_" lol ?


koufos??? you guys better hope not...how about one of the lopez twins??? yuck...


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



bootstrenf said:


> koufos??? you guys better hope not...how about one of the lopez twins??? yuck...


I havn't really seen the Lopez'z play but I'd hate a Koufos pick..


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> I havn't really seen the Lopez'z play but I'd hate a Koufos pick..


I like Lopez's game, but not sure if he's a starting center in the league


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn we were so close to getting another game behind Minny and Seattle tonight. Minnesota lost at the buzzer and Seattle was inbounding the ball with 15 seconds to go, down 1 in Pheonix, and they got called for a 5 second violation.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



wade2shaq said:


> Damn we were so close to getting another game behind Minny and Seattle tonight. Minnesota lost at the buzzer and Seattle was inbounding the ball with 15 seconds to go, down 1 in Pheonix, and they got called for a 5 second violation.


Actually, Wally Szczerbiak called a timeout when they had none, resulting in a tech and loss of possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> Actually, Wally Szczerbiak called a timeout when they had none, resulting in a tech and loss of possession.


Thanks for the clarificatrion. I had the tv on mute and only saw Wally trying to inbound, the ref blow the whistle and PJ Carlesimo looking like he wanted to 'Sprewell' somebody :biggrin:

Too bad. They both came so close and who knows, we might just start winning some games.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we do a deal for expirings we can sign an all-star free agent and we can also retain Shawn Marion. I like Haslem but I have no problem dealing him for another all-star.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

How about this deal:

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...184~42~234~242&teams=24~24~14~14~14&te=&cash=

Finley
Barry
Elson

for

UD
Blount

Honestly that's the only combination of expirings in the entire league that I can actually see happening. No other team has enough expirings to where they aren't giving up half a dozen players.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> How about this deal:
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...184~42~234~242&teams=24~24~14~14~14&te=&cash=
> 
> Finley
> Barry
> Elson
> 
> for
> 
> UD
> Blount
> 
> Honestly that's the only combination of expirings in the entire league that I can actually see happening. No other team has enough expirings to where they aren't giving up half a dozen players.


Why would SA do that?


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Why would SA do that?


Popovich tried to sign Haslem 2 years ago and really likes his game. Blount is a lot better than Elson (hard to believe I know). Finley and Barry hardly play.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> Popovich tried to sign Haslem 2 years ago and really likes his game. Blount is a lot better than Elson (hard to believe I know). Finley and Barry hardly play.


Ah rite. I just don't see SA making any major (bigger than a 1-1) trades though. I think the odds of them taking a risk on a trade like this is like 20 to 1, they love consistency too much over there.

Would they start a Haslem-Duncan frontcourt though?


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Ah rite. I just don't see SA making any major (bigger than a 1-1) trades though. I think the odds of them taking a risk on a trade like this is like 20 to 1, they love consistency too much over there.
> 
> Would they start a Haslem-Duncan frontcourt though?


The sad thing is that I don't think any team in the league has a combination of expirings that can work for both UD + Blount in a deal. To get the cap room we need the only option is going to be trading Haslem for expirings straight up. That's not so bad though. We can probably get a 1st rounder thrown in as well which means:

1st rounder
Cap space to both sign a FA and re-sign Marion


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Oops, I just realized that I've been posting in the draft thread. Oh wellz...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> Oops, I just realized that I've been posting in the draft thread. Oh wellz...


:lol: 

I was wondering why you were talking about trades in this thread out of nowhere :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> *Size matters: Time to start thinking about drafting big?*
> 
> Until the Shaq/Shawn deal, the draft focus for the Heat clearly had been on the perimeter.
> 
> Michael Beasley and Derrick Rose had been the flavors of the month.
> 
> But now, with Shawn Marion here and Shaquille O'Neal no longer there in the middle, should that focus shift? Is the perimeter as pressing a matter if Marion doesn't opt out this summer?
> 
> While it would be difficult not to go for Beasley or Rose with one of the first two picks, there is no guarantee the Heat will wind up there. Yes, the Heat is bad, but so are the Timberwolves, Sonics, Grizzlies, and, coming up on the outside with a late kick, the Knicks.
> 
> In addition, might fostering chemistry and confidence between Marion and Dwyane Wade be worth giving up a few coveted losses in the process?
> 
> Looking at the draft, might the athleticism of Texas A&M 7-footer DeAndre Johnson be an answer? The shot-blocking of UConn's Hasheem Thabeet? The steadiness of Georgetown's Roy Hibbert?
> 
> Until Wednesday, the Heat didn't have anything close to Beasley. Now it has Marion.
> 
> And that could have the Heat thinking big when it comes to the draft.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2008/02/size-matters-ti.html


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The fiscally responsible Spurs probably aren't interested in that trade. Orlando is the only team that I've seen being a possibility. Something like this where we spin off Redick for an expiring. http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...264~3024&teams=19~19~19~14~14~14~14&te=&cash=


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I don't want to pick a big unless its a #5+ pick. And then I'd go with Jordan, purely on potential. Hasheem Thabeet is not near a Top 10 Pick (which we will have..) in terms of talent, and Roy Hibbert I'm not too excited about either.
Problem is drafting Jordan will mean we're most likely not winning anything soon (unless we sign Brand..).


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I thought you guys liked Udonis. :sad:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> I thought you guys liked Udonis. :sad:


We do but we're rebuilding.

If we can get cap space, young players or picks hes gotta go.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> I thought you guys liked Udonis. :sad:


I'm very much against trading Udonis, but sometimes it turns into a business. I just don't see why we're trading argubly our most consistant player over the past 3-4 years, a guy who up til now, never gets hurt, goes out and does his job and never complains. He's our captain remember. Why are we dealing him for cap space?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> I'm very much against trading Udonis, but sometimes it turns into a business. I just don't see why we're trading argubly our most consistant player over the past 3-4 years, a guy who up til now, never gets hurt, goes out and does his job and never complains. He's our captain remember. Why are we dealing him for cap space?


We wouldn't deal _UD _for capspace. That would be stupid. We'd deal UD _and Blount_ for capspace, so that we'd have enough mone yto kep Marion, add a lotto pick, and sign another max FA.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

This is Udonis Haslem we're talking about. A role player. If you can upgrade from Haslem to possibly Elton Brand you do it.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> This is Udonis Haslem we're talking about. A role player. If you can upgrade from Haslem to possibly Elton Brand you do it.


...I'm lost. So should we trade EVERYONE besides Wade b/c we're rebuilding? Udonis is our captain, he's the longest tenured with Wade. He's a hometown guy. He does his role, unlike most of the members of this team. So, instead we'll trade him with Blount (who's also played well) for the _chance_ to sign a Brand? Put all our stock into the summer market, remember how last summer went...

I just don't think people understand his value to the team, and the value he actually has around the league among GMs.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Hopefully he has enough value to dump Blount for expirings. What happened last year was that we had players were interested in signing with Miami and we couldn't offer them enough money. Trade UD+Blount for expirings and we can keep Marion and offer another player a max contract. There's plenty of great restricted FAs out there. Anyone think Charlotte would match a max offer sheet for Okafor? What about Atlanta and Josh Smith. And there's always Gilbert Arenas and Elton Brand. Trading UD+Blount for expirings needs to be on top of our list of priorities right now.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> ...I'm lost. So should we trade EVERYONE besides Wade b/c we're rebuilding? Udonis is our captain, he's the longest tenured with Wade. He's a hometown guy. He does his role, unlike most of the members of this team. So, instead we'll trade him with Blount (who's also played well) for the _chance_ to sign a Brand? Put all our stock into the summer market, remember how last summer went...
> 
> I just don't think people understand his value to the team, and the value he actually has around the league among GMs.


"Everyone?" His contract and Blount's contract are the only things we can trade.

I hope he has enough value that we can use it to get rid of Blount.

Udonis Haslem is a role player. Is he better than Nick Collison? David Lee? Drew Gooden? By trading him we can sign a max FA and re-sign Marion. That's a definite upgrade.

What does him being a hometown guy have to do with anything? What does it matter if he is a captain? Eddie Jones was a captain. I root for the Miami Heat. I want what's best for the team. I'm not going to say "keep Haslem instead of sign a max FA" just because he is from Miami. That makes no sense. Why don't we just sign Dan Marino to play for us in that case.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah, he's better than those guys. But we should look to move him and Blount for expirings. And we'd also like to dump Smush's contract (2.4million dollar player option for next season).


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think most of us understand UD's value to the team, but if a great opportunity comes up (like UD + Blount --> Youth and expirings), I say we take it. Especially if its an expiring like Kwame, no doubt.
We're rebuilding or "in transition", we're gona have to give up some value to reshape and revitalize the team, and unfortunately UD's the only player with any value on this pathetic squad (because like DQ said, he's the only one doing his job).


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Oh and again, this is *"The Offical Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread"*


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we draft a center, whats your position on Jordan/Hibbert/Thabeet/Koufos/Lopez?

I'd probably go;

1. Jordan * (potential, athleticism, plays above the hoop and could play a running game with Wade/Marion/whoever)
2. Thabeet * (havn't seen much of him but I like him a lot more than Hibbert in terms of potential and even now)
3. Hibbert (solid pick but nothing special, wouldn't be all that happy)
4. Lopez (don't know much about him but draft.net moved him up to 5?! looks like a solid player - anyone got more info?)
5. Koufos (don't like the pick at all)

* interchangeable depending on where we're headed as a franchise and whether we intend on winning next year (I changed my mind a while ago, Jordan isn't ready to play up against good NBA centers at all).

which other centers am I missing by the way? Devon? I havn't heard much about the others.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> If we draft a center, whats your position on Jordan/Hibbert/Thabeet/Koufos/Lopez?
> 
> I'd probably go;
> 
> 1. Jordan * (potential, athleticism, plays above the hoop and could play a running game with Wade/Marion/whoever)
> 2. Thabeet * (havn't seen much of him but I like him a lot more than Hibbert in terms of potential and even now)
> 3. Hibbert (solid pick but nothing special, wouldn't be all that happy)
> 4. Lopez (don't know much about him but draft.net moved him up to 5?! looks like a solid player - anyone got more info?)
> 5. Koufos (don't like the pick at all)
> 
> * interchangeable depending on where we're headed as a franchise and whether we intend on winning next year (I changed my mind a while ago, Jordan isn't ready to play up against good NBA centers at all).
> 
> which other centers am I missing by the way? Devon? I havn't heard much about the others.


I don't like Jordan, I think he's tissue soft and is years away from being a starting NBA center. 

Thabeet has shown he can block shots by the dozen, he's an animal on that end of the floor - but what can he bring on offense?

Hibbert is the most complete package, followed by Lopez. These guys will probably be the 1st two taken, Jordan possibly in that mix b/c of his potential. I'd want Hibbert or Lopez out of this group.

Koufos is still a freshman, he's got the ability to stretch the floor but I don't see him as NBA ready and probably will stay at Ohio State.

Hardin left the draft last year, and DraftExpress has him as a 2nd rounder. I wouldn't mind him in Miami at that cost, an athletic big man as a 2nd round project is worth the gamble to me.

As far as nbadraft.net, if you use that site for any draft knowledge, you need to visit www.draftexpress.com - you'll never go back to your old site. They actually watch players and put their time into their projections.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I like to use nbadraft.net when I want quick information or ratings, even if its not always the most accurate. However, I use draftexpress when I want to go balls-deep into a player's game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> I don't like Jordan, I think he's tissue soft and is years away from being a starting NBA center.
> 
> Thabeet has shown he can block shots by the dozen, he's an animal on that end of the floor - but what can he bring on offense?
> 
> Hibbert is the most complete package, followed by Lopez. These guys will probably be the 1st two taken, Jordan possibly in that mix b/c of his potential. I'd want Hibbert or Lopez out of this group.
> 
> Koufos is still a freshman, he's got the ability to stretch the floor but I don't see him as NBA ready and probably will stay at Ohio State.
> 
> Hardin left the draft last year, and DraftExpress has him as a 2nd rounder. I wouldn't mind him in Miami at that cost, an athletic big man as a 2nd round project is worth the gamble to me.
> 
> As far as nbadraft.net, if you use that site for any draft knowledge, you need to visit www.draftexpress.com - you'll never go back to your old site. They actually watch players and put their time into their projections.


Haha yea I used draftexpress, found out a few months ago that Draft.net is a joke.. Can you explain though, why Draft Express has some players missing from their draft? Is that players they don't see coming out, or wat? Eg. They don't have DeAndre, and they used to not have Bayless.

On Jordan, I agree that he's too soft and not ready, but like you said, he could well be taken very early because of his potential (big + potential = $$$).

Thabeet, I'm not expecting him to be much on offence but if he can produce on the defensive end in the NBA like he's doing now in college (obviously not the same numbers but similar effect), he's a great pick imo. Not a top 10 pick but for where he'll be picked, I think he's very solid value. I think he's got some good potential too.

Hibbert is definately the most complete, solid package but I don't know, for some reason I don't like him at all.. I don't dislike him but I don't see him being anything special on the NBA level and just has little appeal to me.

Lopez I've heard is very solid, but also predictable and has little potential, ie. he's gona be a roleplayer. As long as he's not picked too early, he's a solid pick. He'd be good to fill a need though. I really don't know much about him - is the PJ Brown / Darko comparison accurate?

Agreed on Koufos.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

draftexpress.com has already predicted the 2009 draft and that's where Jordan is and where Bayless was. http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2009/


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> draftexpress.com has already predicted the 2009 draft and that's where Jordan is and where Bayless was. http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2009/


Oh yea, I remember.

I guess what I sohuld have asked was, how come DraftExpress has certain players coming out in 2009, while Draft.net has them coming out in 2008? Is it just their predictions differ?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Oh yea, I remember.
> 
> I guess what I sohuld have asked was, how come DraftExpress has certain players coming out in 2009, while Draft.net has them coming out in 2008? Is it just their predictions differ?


Exactly. I don't think anything's set in stone (except that the seniors will declare for the draft).


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Even Beasley said he doesn't feel like he's ready to come out yet.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> Even Beasley said he doesn't feel like he's ready to come out yet.


Which means absolutely nothing. Both Kevin Durant and Greg Oden made noise about coming back to school at this point in the season. Beasley will be in the draft. There's no doubt. 

I'll tell you the kid I have been impressed with lately is Hasheem Thabeet. If we're picking outside the top 4, I think he would be a great pick for us. He's a project offensively, but what he can bring to the table on defense alone would make him valuable to us.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> Even Beasley said he doesn't feel like he's ready to come out yet.


They always say that but that NBA $$$ starts looking good as the draft gets closer. Most of these guys only went to college because they were forced to anyways.


----------



## SKiP

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

On Draft Day we should trade Dorell Wright for a 1st round pick and draft Darrell Arthur. (Maybe #15 Phoenix could use him with an aging Hill at SF)

Rose or Bayless
Wade
Marion
Arthur
Brand

...assuming we can trade UD and Blount.


Arthur is a great transitional player but is kinda weak at rebounding. Brand and Marion can help in that dept.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm beginning to think that if we pick third or lower, we should take Jerryd Bayless. I think he'd be the perfect fit at point guard next to Wade. He can shoot the lights out and play off the ball.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I agree. Derrick Rose will probably be the better player, but Bayless is the better fit. If we can get Rose, we get Rose. But Bayless would be a great pick if we don't get a top 3 pick. we should probably try to stay away from Hibbert/Lopez. They just seem like busts. DeAndre Jordan, despite his poor play recently, is still a great athlete, and I wouldn't be against him. 

Beasley
Rose

Bayless
Jordan

Gordon
Mayo

I think Donte Green and any other SG/SF on the board has officially fallen off of our radar with the acquisition of Shawn Marion. We've got to take a PG, PF, C. Gordon or Mayo might be able to play PG (and guard the position), so I still think that they might be possiblities.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The more I'm watching Bayless today against Stanford, I'm not so sure we shouldn't just take Bayless anyway. I'm really not sure why Rose should be considered a better prospect. Yes, he's a more dominant athlete. But Bayless is a pretty damn good athlete himself and he's far more skilled at this point in his career. He really is a lot like Gilbert Arenas except more under control. 

If we can get Beasley, we get Beasley. But I'm not so sure anymore that we shouldn't take Bayless over Rose. The kid is jet quick and can shoot the lights out.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we do get Bayless, can he just bring Buddinger with him?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we won some games and fell down to around #4-7, I wouldn't mind Hasheem Thabeet. Blount, if he keeps this up, is an alright center, but not a true franchise center.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I wouldn't mind playing Blount at the backup C, he's good for a backup role. I wouldn't draft Thabeet till atleast like #7 though.
If Jordan shows us that he can live up to his potential before the draft, I could see us drafting him as high as #4 or #5.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I just haven't seen enough from Jordan to pick him that high. That's an awfully high pick for a kid who really is nothing but potential at this point. At least we've seen Thabeet completely dominate games defensively. What has Jordan shown other than that he's a physical specimen? Kwame Brown is a physical specimen.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I just haven't seen enough from Jordan to pick him that high. That's an awfully high pick for a kid who really is nothing but potential at this point. At least we've seen Thabeet completely dominate games defensively. What has Jordan shown other than that he's a physical specimen? Kwame Brown is a physical specimen.


I agree, thats why I said "if he shows that he can live up to the hype before the draft". Based on what I've seen so far, I wouldn't take him that high for this team. Not sure who I'd take first - Jordan or Thabeet - though. I've got them about even, though Thabeet is probably the "better"/smarter pick.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Right now, Id probably take Thabeet. Mainly because he atleast has one definitive skill. Hes an exceptional shot blocker. If we plan on being a running team, you need someone who can block the ball and start the break. Jordan possibly has more potential, but he needs to prove that its not all it is.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Right now, Id probably take Thabeet. Mainly because he atleast has one definitive skill. Hes an exceptional shot blocker. If we plan on being a running team, you need someone who can block the ball and start the break. Jordan possibly has more potential, but he needs to prove that its not all it is.


Yea I agree.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> The more I'm watching Bayless today against Stanford, I'm not so sure we shouldn't just take Bayless anyway. I'm really not sure why Rose should be considered a better prospect. Yes, he's a more dominant athlete. But Bayless is a pretty damn good athlete himself and he's far more skilled at this point in his career. He really is a lot like Gilbert Arenas except more under control.
> 
> If we can get Beasley, we get Beasley. But I'm not so sure anymore that we shouldn't take Bayless over Rose. The kid is jet quick and can shoot the lights out.


Yeah, i'm beginning to think Bayless may be the better fit to play next to Wade. He's probably not the playmaker Rose is but next to Wade what's more important is an outside shooter and Bayless is an awesome shooter. I wouldnt be mad at all if we decided to draft Bayless over Rose. 

Meanwhile, Beasley is still an animal. Had 40 and 17 today


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Meanwhile, Beasley is still an animal. Had 40 and 17 today


I saw that, what a beast!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

40 and 17...wow....he's just insane. I really really hope we can get him...please god...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Man, I have a feeling we just won't get Beasley. Too good to be true.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

^ same. The good thing about this draft is theres no significant drop-off of talent after Beasley, out of Rose/Bayless/Mayo/Gordon and maybe 1 more guy, theres not a big margin of difference, it mainly just comes down to preference and who turns in the best workout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Minnesota won tonight! :woot:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thabeet with another big game tonight. 16 points 13 rebounds 8 blocks.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thabeet's really getting on a lot of team's watch-lists now, good for him.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm continually impressed by Thabeet. I'm telling you, this kid could be the next Mutombo.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I really wish we could get a PG like D. Williams or CP3, that would do so much for Wade and our team..Imgaine that, a CP3 liek pg, plus Wade/Marrion..That would be sick, plus Dorell would benefit off of that


----------



## SKiP

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think we should draft a Center and put wade a PG. DeAndre Jordan could be like Dwight Howard, and we'd still have Blount backing up until he fully developes. 


pg - wade / banks
sg - cook / wright
sf - marion / wright
pf - haslem / marion
c - deandre jordan / blount


----------



## -mihkel-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



SKiP said:


> I think we should draft a Center and put wade a PG. DeAndre Jordan could be like Dwight Howard, and we'd still have Blount backing up until he fully developes.
> 
> 
> pg - wade / banks
> sg - cook / wright
> sf - marion / wright
> pf - haslem / marion
> c - deandre jordan / blount


Only thing DeAndre has right now is potential. He might become something solid in the next 5 years or so, but we can't wait that long + wade doesn't want to play PG.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



SKiP said:


> I think we should draft a Center and put wade a PG. DeAndre Jordan could be like Dwight Howard, and we'd still have Blount backing up until he fully developes.
> 
> 
> pg - wade / banks
> sg - cook / wright
> sf - marion / wright
> pf - haslem / marion
> c - deandre jordan / blount


I was a fan of doing that for a long time. But more and more, it's looking like Wade's put on too much muscle to play PG, so I'm not sure if that's really reasonable anymore.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yea Jordan's potential to be dominant wihtin the next 5 years, doesn't quite match our need to win or atleast get in the playoffs ASAP.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm calling this race. Miami wins the worst record. No team can out suck us.

Miami has a 25% chance of getting the #1 pick in the draft. This also means that we can't get worse than the #4 pick.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Which is a good thing for us. But Minny still sucks. They've only won two more games than us. Though hopefully we get the worst record.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Damn even with the worst record, 25% doesn't seem that high anymore.

The pick definately being in the Top 4 is good though.

B...E...A...S...L...E...Y...!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley with 44 and 13 tonight in a loss to Baylor...wow....


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

It was a close race to call, Memphis really made things interesting picking up Kwame Brown. He really gives them that edge. Jason Collins now starting is going to help them. But ultimately they're 5 games behind Miami so Miami gets the win.

Don't forget Memphis plays Minnesota 3 more times.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think we can probably top Memphis (even after they aquired Kwame) but Minnesota I'm still worried about..


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

This year was really a crazy race and there's 4 teams that could conceivably win the nonplayoffs. Memphis really improved dumping Pau Gasol and picking up a nonplayoffs star in Kwame Brown. As if that wasn't enough, they also picked up Jason Collins to form a twin lego towers. Seattle traded 3 rotation players for extra sun tan lotion and fishing bait and then sat Kevin Durant for flu-like symptoms but they're really struggling right now because Chris Wilcox and Earl Watson are selfish basketball players only concerned about winning and playing hard. Minnesota has too much dead weight holding them back in Al Jefferson and Randy Foye to outlast the competition.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

lol


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

It would be ****ed up if you guys got the number one pick but the Grizz couldn't get it with the worst record last season. Since it's been so long ago that the worst team got the number one pick, I'm content with the Grizzlies not getting the worst record. Although it's hard to see them matching what Miami has put out there so far if they wanted to. :laugh:


----------



## SKiP

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Option 1: Beasley

Option 2: Trade down a spot and take Bayless in the 1st and Joey Dorsey in the 2nd.

Bayless / banks
wade / cook
marion / wright
haslem / Dorsey
blount / Dorsey

Haslem and Blount are both good shooters so having Dorsey on the court wouldn't be that bad of an idea alongside them.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We better hope we get the first pick. Right now Beasley is putting on one of the best Freshmen seasons ever. He had another 40+/10+ game last night.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley is an animal, but we'd have to seriously consider Rose too. He was awesome last night.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

As long as we're in the top 4, we're fine. Gordon is a lock for the top 4, so any of the top 3 guys on my personal list: Beasley, Rose and Bayless, would be available. We get any of those guys and we're in good shape.

Rose really looked phenomenal last night. I was very impressed. I think Bayless' style is a better fit for us, but Rose's ceiling is enormous. If he can knock down jumpers like that on the regular he'll be a dominating force in the league. 

Beasley is simply an alien. No other explanation.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



SKiP said:


> *Joey Dorsey*


Believe me, that is not what you want.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Beasley is simply an alien. No other explanation.


:laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I really think we could use a night PG like CP3, and if Rose is like him, i want him. I think Wade will benifit so much off of that. Plus, i'm not so sure that we need a SF, since we may have Marion and Dorell, who i still have not gave up on. But if Beasly is as he sounds in these threads..


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> I really think we could use a night PG like CP3, and if Rose is like him, i want him. I think Wade will benifit so much off of that. Plus, i'm not so sure that we need a SF, since we may have Marion and Dorell, who i still have not gave up on. But if Beasly is as he sounds in these threads..


Beasley is a 4 not a 3.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah, Beasley is definitely a 4. He's a ****ing beast on the boards.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> Beasley is a 4 not a 3.


oh really, you all gotta tell me when they play on tv so i can start watching man. I dont watch collge except for George Mason, and only them now b/c i go there..But im goin gto start following Beasly, if he's a four thats a beast that would be awesome..


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He already broke Melo's freshman record for double doubles in one season. He put up like 44/12 last night.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a9u0JWU3Tdc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a9u0JWU3Tdc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Michael "B'Easy" Beasley


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

You guys got my mouth watering man, just imagining what could we with Wade and Beasley..


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley-Barron front court :gopray:


----------



## Vivaldi

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I repeat, if I we don't get the first pick and I'm going to choke a *****.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley's on ESPN tonight in a big one against Texas.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

30-15 tonight for Beasley (?).


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He was great on offense, but HORRIBLE on defense. He was very lazy getting back on defense. That worries me a lot.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He doesn't give much effort on defense. Maybe you can attribute some of that to early foul trouble, but not all of it. He is a monster on the glass though and he really plays within himself on offense. It's amazing how quietly he can put up 30-15 against a really good team.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



sMaK said:


> He was great on offense, but HORRIBLE on defense. He was very lazy getting back on defense. That worries me a lot.


I agree - but how many guys come into the league as good defenders? He just has to worked _harder_ to get to that level, if he ever even becomes an average defender.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He may not ever be a lock-down defender, but I am sure he will learn. He's got a head on him so I doubt he doesnt change. He is no Zach Randolph.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I don't think a rookie LeBron could help us next year.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I really don't think that we can out tank Memphis even if they have 4 more wins right now. I can't even see them winning 2 more games the rest of this year. Minnesota actually has lots of good players but they're young. They're winning more as the season goes on and they get experience.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yea Memphis worries me now.. I think they're on (or almost on) a 15-game losing streak? And they're not exactly getting better..


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Memphis won last night. And Minnesota just beat Sacramento. Things are looking up! 
Standings


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Lets go heat....

We better get a top 2 pick...seriously, this season is so dissapointing, something good must come of it!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We're doing good guys. Sticking to the game plan.


----------



## sknydave

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Should the Heat try to sign Gerald Green since he was waived?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He would be a good pickup. But since it doesn't seem like we're cutting Smush, we don't have the roster space to sign him.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Minnesota won so we now have a 3 game lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> Minnesota won so we now have a 3 game lead


A 3 game lead is almost insurmountable.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> A 3 game lead is almost insurmountable.


With our win % we're only on pace to win 3 more games this year! Not to mention Memphis and Minnesota play each other 2 more times and Seattle and Minnesota play each other in the next few days.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> *Rating possibilities for Heat draft pick*
> 
> The Heat can't talk about the draft's best players, because of league rules regarding underclassmen. But an NBA general manager and two veteran college scouts for Eastern Conference teams offered insight, on condition of anonymity:
> 
> • The scouts see a difficult choice if Miami doesn't get a top-two pick. Predictably, all three call Kansas State power forward Michael Beasley clearly the No. 1 pick, and two would take Memphis point guard Derrick Rose at No. 2 -- provided both freshmen turn pro, as expected. (The other likes Rose, but said No. 2 isn't clear-cut.)
> 
> What if Miami picks third or fourth? These players were identified as worthy of consideration: Arizona freshman point guard Jerryd Bayless, freshman shooting guards Eric Gordon (Indiana) and O.J. Mayo (Southern Cal), Texas A&M 7-0 freshman center DeAndre Jordan and Stanford 7-0 sophomore center Brook Lopez. (Remember, if the Heat has the worst record, it would have the best odds of landing the No. 1 pick in the lottery and would pick no lower than fourth. The second-worst record picks no worse than fifth, etc.)
> 
> • One scout said other options in the 4-to-7 range include power forwards Donte Greene (Syracuse freshman) and Anthony Randolph (LSU freshman), Connecticut 7-3 sophomore center Hasheem Thabeet and Italian small forward Danilo Gallinari. (Another scout listed Texas sophomore point guard D.J. Augustin.)
> 
> • The GM compared Beasley to a young Derrick Coleman: ''He's a monster.'' One scout said he is a natural power forward, but could play small forward ''a little,'' depending on matchups. ``He can immediately give you 15 to 20 points a night and be a [volume] rebounder.''
> 
> Drafting Beasley would put Udonis Haslem's future in doubt. Two scouts said heavy reliance on a frontcourt of Beasley (6-10), Haslem (6-8) and Shawn Marion (6-7) wouldn't work defensively.
> 
> • One scout said, ''I would lean toward Rose at No. 2 because his upside is off the charts. Players with the ability to create and change speeds are so good in our league. He's a little inconsistent, mistake-prone at times. But he's so unselfish.'' The GM said Rose ``will be a starting point guard for 10 years. He's not a great shooter, but he'll get better. He's a good defender.''
> 
> The scout not ready to anoint Rose No. 2 said, ``I've seen him play four times and sometimes, when he should pull up, he tries to bull his way through. He's not a pure shooter. Augustin, who's 5-11, and [North Carolina 6-0 sophomore] Ty Lawson have played better [at times], but Rose projects better as a pro because he's 6-3 and physical. He'll get to the line a lot with the NBA rules.''
> 
> • The GM rates Gordon No. 3, but the scouts aren't sure. One scout said Gordon, a skilled ball-handler, wouldn't make sense here because he plays Dwyane Wade's position, and it's a ''reach'' to project him as a point guard. ''Bayless is a scoring point guard, and I don't know if Miami needs that,'' said one scout, who added Mayo is a ''volume shooter'' who wouldn't fit here.
> 
> • All three called Jordan and Lopez the top centers. ''Jordan is the best because his potential is off the charts,'' one scout said. ``He's very active, blocks shots, runs the floor. He doesn't have much of a mid-range game because he dunks a lot. Lopez will be better than people think.''
> 
> All three said Georgetown senior Roy Hibbert is too limited athletically to be a high lottery pick.


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> The Heat can't talk about the draft's best players, because of league rules regarding underclassmen. But an NBA general manager and two veteran college scouts for Eastern Conference teams offered insight, on condition of anonymity


..what? So thats not our team's staff rite..?


Anyway, good read. I don't know who I'd take at #3 either - you can pick your favorite I guess but any of Mayo/Gordon/Bayless could turn out the best guard..

Between Jordan and Lopez (bigmen), I'd go with Jordan based on his potential and physical ability, but thats also arguable. I wouldn't take either with a Top 5 pick though. After them for the bigmen comes Thabeet.

I have some worries about Gordon next to Wade - one of them would have to take PG duties and I'm not sure either can do it consistently. Similar concern with Mayo but to a lesser extent (Wade would really have to be point here). Remember, a lot of us thought Wade could play point before this season but he's been turning the ball over a lot this season.
Bayless could work but I don't know how much impact he'd have as a franchise-changer next to Wade (as opposed to say Mayo who I can see making a bigger impact).

Good to hear Hibbert isn't really in consideration though, I don't hold him too highly (wouldn't consider him with a top 8 pick).


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Link


hey nice read man...

Does any1 know if he have the worst record are we guaranteed to have a 25% shot? Or does it depend how many games apart the second worst team is from us... In other words is it possible to get a higher than 25% chance?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we have the worst record we have a 25% shot. It doesn't depend on the number of games we have the worst record by.


----------



## SKiP

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I really hope we finish the season last...

1. 25%
2. 19.9
3. 15.6

My top 4 picks right now would be Beasley, Rose, Bayless and Mayo.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> If we have the worst record we have a 25% shot. It doesn't depend on the number of games we have the worst record by.


Altight cool thanks


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I may be getting picky, but at this point I'm not feeling anything outside of Beasley-Rose-Bayless. Mayo I don't think will be point-capable.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I have Bayless/Mayo and Gordon all on the same plateu. As far this teams needs go, id say its Bayless, then Mayo, then Gordon. It really depends on measurements. Gordon is a good defender though, so that could give him an edge - but does he have point guard capabilities? Wade is our 2 guard, and he shouldnt run the point much any more. We need him for 40 minutes a night at the SG, so Gordon probably wont be the pick...although Riles scouting him first is obviously a statement that hes one of the guys we are strongly looking at.

Mayo has been really ballin of late. If we can run the point effectively, he could be a really good pick. I expect him to be a good shooting guard, but hopefully better than the Jamal Crawfords of this world - with more nouse on running an offense.

Bayless looks to be the goods. Good range of moves, good handles, good range...but can he be our lead point? Is he capable? Id love to see a workout which Rose and Mayo versus Bayless and Gordon...sadly, agents would never let this happen.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

My preference in guards right now is;

Rose, Bayless, Mayo then Gordon.

Rose being first cause he's ace.
Bayless over Mayo just cause he's more PG-oriented (I like Mayo more though).
And Gordon last out of the 4, cause he's really a small SG and I'm really not sure about him on the NBA-level.


----------



## SKiP

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=ncb&id=3283595

Mayo had 25 pts, 8 rebs, and 4 asts in win over #7 Stanford.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Kansas State vs. Texas A&M tonight. Hopefully my Aggies can get the win. DeAndre didn't play last night because of food poisoning and I don't know if he is going to play tonight. Pat Riley should be there in the stands.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Big game. Hopefully Riles sees the real Michael Beasley - hes shown up for all but 1 game (Xavier) this year, hopefully this is no exception.

Rose has 25 tonight also.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Ya rose had 25, but what bothers me is he had only 2 assits. I dont want a score first pg. But, he did shoot well which is good, 9-14. Too bad the KS game isnt on TV..(although i think its on espn360


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Ya rose had 25, but what bothers me is he had only 2 assits. I dont want a score first pg. But, he did shoot well which is good, 9-14. Too bad the KS game isnt on TV..(although i think its on espn360


Rose is far from a score-first PG compared to the others (Bayless, Gordon, Mayo).


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

What NAB said.

Beasley had 25 and 9 in a loss to Texas A&M...adam will be pleased haha.

Hopefully Riles was aswell.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Didnt watch the game so I don't know how Beasley looked but he put up very good numbers.

More from the game


> Texas A&M’s big front line gave Beasley some trouble in the teams’ first meeting on Jan. 19. But, thanks to some creative substituting by Kansas State coach Frank Martin, Beasley still finished with 21 points and the Wildcats ran away with a 75-54 win over the then-No. 10 Aggies.
> 
> Beasley again got two fouls in the first half, but not until the 1:29 mark— and after he had his way with the Aggies.





> Texas A&M’s 7-foot freshman center DeAndre Jordan returned after missing Thursday’s game with a stomach virus, but lasted just five minutes.


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Good to see Beasley still doing well - or atleast putting up the numbers.

How's DeAndre been recently?


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> What NAB said.
> 
> Beasley had 25 and 9 in a loss to Texas A&M...adam will be pleased haha.
> 
> Hopefully Riles was aswell.


:biggrin:

Beasley literally looked like an NBA player that was dropped into a college game. It was such a frustratingly close game. Actually, all our games are that way no matter if it's the #1 team in the country or the worst team in the country. The first year coach and first year starting point guard are driving me nuts.



NewAgeBaller said:


> Good to see Beasley still doing well - or atleast putting up the numbers.
> 
> How's DeAndre been recently?


I've really liked what I've seen from him. I don't judge him by his stats because they simply don't tell the story. He's in a situation 100x worse than what Bogut has in Milwaukee. The guards shoot all the shots and when they rarely, and I do mean rarely, pass to him they throw the ball out of bounds or into the hands of the defender. We have probably the worst starting point guard in the entire NCAA. The dude is allergic to passing.

The spacing is so bad because our guards have hitches in their shots and can't shoot more than 17 feet so the spacing is so crowded. The guards are so close to the basket that their defenders dig down and try and strip DeAndre when he actually does get the ball.

He shows tons of presence on the court. They honored the seniors last week for the last home game and DeAndre was very supportive with cheering for them and congratulating them. Whenever the team huddles he will try and rally his teammates. He's also going to be a good rebounder. He looks like a young Camby with his ability to board.

He's just not going to produce anything statistically this year. Whenever the opposing team digs down on him I just can't see how he can get a productive possession. In the Kansas game last week he only shot the ball 3 times but he still got 6 free throws and the guards still went something like 3-30 shooting. He needs: A.veteran tutoring and B.teammates who know how to bring out his strengths. I was worried up until recently that he would NOT be able to play in the NBA. I thought his hands might have been bad because he would fumble passes and rebounds, but he has been rebounding well and I'm convinced he will be a good NBA player. Best possible outcome for him is a Marcus Camby career.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> I've really liked what I've seen from him. I don't judge him by his stats because they simply don't tell the story. He's in a situation 100x worse than what Bogut has in Milwaukee. The guards shoot all the shots and when they rarely, and I do mean rarely, pass to him they throw the ball out of bounds or into the hands of the defender. We have probably the worst starting point guard in the entire NCAA. The dude is allergic to passing.
> 
> The spacing is so bad because our guards have hitches in their shots and can't shoot more than 17 feet so the spacing is so crowded. The guards are so close to the basket that their defenders dig down and try and strip DeAndre when he actually does get the ball.
> 
> He shows tons of presence on the court. They honored the seniors last week for the last home game and DeAndre was very supportive with cheering for them and congratulating them. Whenever the team huddles he will try and rally his teammates. He's also going to be a good rebounder. He looks like a young Camby with his ability to board.
> 
> He's just not going to produce anything statistically this year. Whenever the opposing team digs down on him I just can't see how he can get a productive possession. In the Kansas game last week he only shot the ball 3 times but he still got 6 free throws and the guards still went something like 3-30 shooting. He needs: A.veteran tutoring and B.teammates who know how to bring out his strengths. I was worried up until recently that he would NOT be able to play in the NBA. I thought his hands might have been bad because he would fumble passes and rebounds, but he has been rebounding well and I'm convinced he will be a good NBA player. Best possible outcome for him is a Marcus Camby career.


Do you have any better an indication as to whether or not he's coming out after this season?
And where would you take him for the Heat?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

since I'm not a big college guy who does beasleys game remind you all of? What about rose? Does Rose's game resemble CP3 or D-Williams?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

When's the draft lottery again? I believe Wade2Matrix posted it once but i forgot where he posted it, and when it was? Let me know, the details, time and date etc. I'm going to make a facebook event


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley has a very original type of game. He can take you outside, he can take you midrange and he can finish with either hand inside. Hes a very very talented guy. As he isnt your prototypical Power Foward, you'd have to say he reminds of someone like Antawn Jamison - only more athletic, left handed, and with a nicer stroke. Thats the best comparison I can come up with.

If you look at Deron Williams' college stats...they werent overwhelming. Something like 13-14ppg and 4-6 assists per game. I think Rose compares pretty similar to Deron, only Rose is much more athletic and is quicker. Deron is a much better shooter though.

I think the Draft Lottery is on May 20th - but im in Australia and not entirely sure on times etc, so perhaps someone else here can help DW out.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose actually reminds me more of Gary Payton. He's about the same size, has great speed, more hops than Payton, isn't a pure shooter but makes shots, plays great defense and can take over games by scoring or distributing the ball.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Pretty fair comparison. Although if he wants to be Payton, hes got a lot of work ahead of him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The more I think of it, the more Derrick Rose reminds me of a less annoying Devin Harris. Both are good defensively, good size, quick, athletic and have suspect jump shots but a great at attacking the rim.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wolves win! Grizzlies win! It's Christmas in March! We've got 11 wins and no one else has less than 16! :rbanana:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> Wolves win! Grizzlies win! It's Christmas in March! We've got 11 wins and no one else has less than 16! :rbanana:


:clap2::yay:

Cant believe we celebrate this


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> Wolves win! Grizzlies win! It's Christmas in March! We've got 11 wins and no one else has less than 16! :rbanana:


Thats a huge step for us, that 25% is almost a lock now! :banana:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

great now riles can tell our guys its ok to win a few games


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> great now riles can tell our guys its ok to win a few games


No, we need to finish strong. If we get lazy, we could rise to the second worst record.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

K-State vs USC tonight. Beasley vs Mayo. Should be a fun game to watch.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> K-State vs USC tonight. Beasley vs Mayo. Should be a fun game to watch.


Thanks for the word up, I'm so watching this. Its on in like 10 minutes right?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

2 potential Heatians facing off against each other?

This is more interesting than an actual Heat game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yes it is lol..Man im not getting hte game in my area, im getting the duke game! ideas anyone?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> 2 potential Heatians facing off against each other?
> 
> This is more interesting than an actual Heat game.


Much, much, much, much, much more interesting.

Has Beasley or Mayo scored yet? I was getting food, I'm watching now.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley picked up a soft 2nd foul?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm watching it online i guess...cbssports.com..it's not in HD but atleast i can watch it


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Mayo to Jefferson - Alley-oop!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley 2 quick fouls


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley gets his first two on a steam-roll drive.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

damnn Bill Walker.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley ANd one Mr. Ambidextrious!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

KSU up by 10 at the half.

Beasley with 5, Mayo with 7.

Beasley had some early foul trouble and Kansas St hasn't really needed him to score (or play) much yet.
Mayo hasn't been looking for this shot or driving much until towards the end of the half.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> KSU up by 10 at the half.
> 
> Beasley with 5, Mayo with 7.
> 
> Beasley had some early foul trouble and Kansas St hasn't really needed him to score (or play) much yet.
> Mayo hasn't been looking for this shot or driving much until towards the end of the half.


I want to see how Beasley reponds this second half after having a quiet first one..


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wow, Beasley called instantly for a foul inside.. That'll be his 3rd.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> I want to see how Beasley reponds this second half after having a quiet first one..


Beasley AND1!!

He's come out very aggressive this 2nd half.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley AND1 again!!

Beasley's got 10, Mayo has 12.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Mayo AND1, and we're tied at 47.

Beasley has 10, Mayo has 15.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley and Mayo are playing much more agressive now.

Beasley is beasting in the post, drawing fouls.
Mayo is playing hard on the perimeter.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley AND1 again!! :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Oh wow this is the Heat Draft Lottery thread.. What am I doing here..

Ah well, I'm not gona make a new thread for it so I'll keep posting here. Big game for us.

Riley should be scouting this one, two players in the one game.. Is he?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Aww Beasley a "Wade-like" circus shot AND1, flipped behind the head, but they discredited him.. He's got freethrows coming though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

KS on their way to a W, which means another game we can watch Beasley!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Kansas take the game 80-67.

Beasley with 23 points & 11 boards, 7-12 FG, 8-10 FT.
Mayo with 20 points & 5 dimes, 6-17 FG, 6-7 FT.

Beasley beasted the paint in the 2nd half and gave his team the win.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15

*We Need BeasLey*

the man spent almost the majority of the first half on the bench due to foul trouble and still put up 23 points and 11 rebs!!!

the man is a beast!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: We Need BeasLey*

I think we have enough threads on Beasley. Just use this one please for all draft related topic.


----------



## -33-

*Re: We Need BeasLey*

As far as I understand, Riles is out west scouting.

that means he missed out on bayless (way to lose, we like winners)


----------



## Ben

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We definately need Beasley, to come out in the 2nd half that strong was great.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

How'd Bayless play today?

I'm not sure whether I like Bayless or Mayo more. I like Mayo more at this point but thats cause I still havn't seen Bayless play much, and I've always kinda liked Mayo..


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Grizzlies are gona pik up a win tonight against the Knicks!

If we're lucky, the Twolves might even top the Pacers (down 9 heading into the 4th).


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

You jinxed it. The Knicks have outscored the Grizzlies 16-0 to start the 4th!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Oh wow, sorry guys. Man Rawse wasn't lying, these Grizzles really suck :laugh:


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Gordon just had a grown *** man dunk....damn that was nasty

Where is Riles tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> Riley left the team after Wednesday's loss at Toronto to attend NCAA Tournament games. He had planned to visit regionals in Omaha, Neb., and Washington, D.C., during the tournament's first round.


LINK


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> How'd Bayless play today?
> 
> I'm not sure whether I like Bayless or Mayo more. I like Mayo more at this point but thats cause I still havn't seen Bayless play much, and I've always kinda liked Mayo..


Bayless didn't look too great. He made some nice passes and showed off his quickness, as well as hitting a beautiful pull-up 3, but he didn't finish on some drives and missed some crucial jumpers down the stretch. I was hoping he'd try to take over a little more.

I only saw the end though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

KS about to play at 420 tipoff. I'm excited go KS


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley off to a great start


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

It seems to me that Beasley somtimes keepds the ball to himself. Like he ball hogs really, he'll drive it in and they'll be ppl open at the three point line and he wont pass it out, i wish he'd do that more, hes going to have to do that if we do indeed win teh draft lottery (PPl who watch beasley more then me correct me if im wrong, b/c i dont watch that much)


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley's been compared to a more athletic Zach Randolph because of his lack of passing, lack of defense, and off-court issues.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> Beasley's been compared to a more athletic Zach Randolph because of his lack of passing, lack of defense, and off-court issues.


Oh Really, he lacks defense..Thats not good, and the passing part isnt either..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Like, i'm wondering if that'll be a problem, if he can still produce teh way he does if he doesnt touch teh ball as much


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley's lack of defense was really apparant there on that pick and role


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

dang it looks like KS is gona lose, so we may not get to see beasley anymore


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yea Beasley's always been a bit of a worry on defence (he doesn't really try though), and his passing off penetration or the double-team can be improved.

His incredible offensive skillset and rebounding just outweigh his weaknesses I guess.

How'd Beasley play? Is the game still on?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

/Yeah games still on, he had a great first half, but a erally quiet second one..They didnt really get him the ball in the second half you gotta credit Wisconsions game


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Im wondering if the next time we see Beasley, if he'll be in a Heat uni? I guess we'll find out if we win teh lottery in about two months


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

How pissed will you guys be if you end up with the fourth pick?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Pretty pissed. But it's better than getting the 5th pick, right? Then again, we got Wade with the 5th pick and Caron Butler with the 10th pick. We're pretty good at making lottery picks.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> How pissed will you guys be if you end up with the fourth pick?


I'll kill a *****..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yah that would stink, but who knows how it works out liek Flash said, look at the year we got Wade at 5th, Detroit picked Darko at 2nd...BTW, Minnisota is beating NY by 13!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think we got the most lottery balls locked up already. Now we need luck on our side and hopefully we dont get screwed like Minny and Memphis did last season.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If the NBA is really interested in making money, They'll give us the #1 pick, NY the #2, and LAC the number 3. :yes:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

And then we trade Ricky Davis for NY's #2 pick so they can complete their band of cancers.

Rose
Wade
Marion
Beasley
BARRON

= UNDEFEATED.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Did the UCLA v A&M game just start?

Or did my feed just start..?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah, UCLA is up 5-4 with 15:36 to go in the 1st half in that game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Did the UCLA v A&M game just start?
> 
> Or did my feed just start..?


CBS' onlinefeed is only about like a min behind in real life time, and its nice quality!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We never talk about him...but what about Brook Lopez? High character player, tough on the boards, can score the ball, and comes from a "winner" in Stanford.

I love the guys game - I don't know if he's the right fit for us if we miss Beasley/Rose, but I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> We never talk about him...but what about Brook Lopez? High character player, tough on the boards, can score the ball, and comes from a "winner" in Stanford.
> 
> I love the guys game - I don't know if he's the right fit for us if we miss Beasley/Rose, but I'm definitely a fan.


I was actally gonna Bring him up after watching him yesterday he kinda reminded me of Yao. What is he projected to go


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

^ I've seen him in the top four. Draftexpress has him going to Minny at 4 and NBADraft.net has him coming to Memphis at 3.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Don't like Brook at all. He's kind of slow and seems to lack a solid motor/hustle. His game seems to be centered around his mid-range J, and when its not falling he's ineffective.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> Don't like Brook at all. He's kind of slow and seems to lack a solid motor/hustle. His game seems to be centered around his mid-range J, and when its not falling he's ineffective.


He lacks motor/hustle??? We talking about the same guy?


----------



## HB

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

^I was confused too. Everything he said in that post is the opposite of Brook Lopez


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HB said:


> ^I was confused too. Everything he said in that post is the opposite of Brook Lopez


His description of Brook Lopez sounds more like Earl Barron's game than a potential top 5 pick.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

How about AJ Abrahms? This kid doesn't ****ing miss!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> How about AJ Abrahms? This kid doesn't ****ing miss!


He's very small but damn, when he's open its going in.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Anyone know more about Stephen Curry? I hear he's good, hes a sophmore, anyone know anything else?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The good thing about picking Brook Lopez is that if we pick him his brother comes with him. I heard if yo upick one you get the other, its a package. :wink:


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Anyone know more about Stephen Curry? I hear he's good, hes a sophmore, anyone know anything else?


Draftexpress has him mid-to-late 1st in the 2009 draft. He seems small to me, but he's still young. The kid makes plays though and he can shoot the lights out.

I wouldn't mind Joey Dorsey if we can get a 2nd a little higher than Orlando's pick.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> Draftexpress has him mid-to-late 1st in the 2009 draft. He seems small to me, but he's still young. The kid makes plays though and he can shoot the lights out.
> 
> I wouldn't mind Joey Dorsey if we can get a 2nd a little higher than Orlando's pick.


Oh really, whta about Brook's bro? Whatsup with him?


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Anyone know more about Stephen Curry? I hear he's good, hes a sophmore, anyone know anything else?


His game is so smooth and pure. His jumper is already better than anyone on our current squad, has awsome speed, and just an overall high basketball IQ. I would LOVE to see him in South Beach in a year or so. Curry is the truth.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



UD40 said:


> His game is so smooth and pure. His jumper is already better than anyone on our current squad, has awsome speed, and just an overall high basketball IQ. I would LOVE to see him in South Beach in a year or so. Curry is the truth.


I loved his composure today


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

BTW you gusy were right, Rose is anything but a shoot first pg.. Rose has looked pretty good today, he's hit two big shots late


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm watching the Memphis v Miss St. game now, checking out Rose for myself.

As for Brook Lopez, I'm sure Riley has considered him. Very good player, not sure if he's the pick for us, but Riley will most likely giv him some thought.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm telling you guys Rose is the truth.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yea I really like Rose, definately a true point guard with mad potential.

I really don't want to pass up on a guy like him, but I think Beasley can just make a bigger impact on our franchise with his rebounding and scoring (two areas we SERIOUSLY need help in).

Would Memphis draft Rose in the Top 2 anyway, with Conley/Lowry/Crittenton?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

yeah, thats going to be a tough one, Beasley or Rose..Some problems with Beasley IMO is it seems liek he'll blow, but that just seems, and he doesnt paly good defense, and somtimes doesnt pass when he should. If rose is going to turn out like a cp3 i want him! But who knows who to get! First lets see if we even get the first pick


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I worry a bit that Riley will overlook Beasley's crazy season and strengths because of his deficiencies on the defensive end..

Wade + Beasley can have a much bigger impact than Wade + Rose though, the pick would be much easier if Beasley was a good passer (you can't really form a Wade/Beasley combo if Beasley can't swing the ball around or feed back to Wade).


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Yea I really like Rose, definately a true point guard with mad potential.
> 
> I really don't want to pass up on a guy like him, but I think Beasley can just make a bigger impact on our franchise with his rebounding and scoring (two areas we SERIOUSLY need help in).
> 
> Would Memphis draft Rose in the Top 2 anyway, with Conley/Lowry/Crittenton?


I think it's a definite possibility that we could take Rose if we get the chance to and I would be all for it. Wallace already said after the Laker trade that one of our three young guards would be moved sooner than later.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> I worry a bit that Riley will overlook Beasley's crazy season and strengths because of his deficiencies on the defensive end..
> 
> Wade + Beasley can have a much bigger impact than Wade + Rose though, the pick would be much easier if Beasley was a good passer (you can't really form a Wade/Beasley combo if Beasley can't swing the ball around or feed back to Wade).


Yeah tahts the thing, with the number one pick I think you need to get a more impact player which it looks liek beasley has the potential to be


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If Rose got solid jumper he'd be the perfect PG to put next to Wade. Especially with his defense. But I think the real question is, how long before we trade everything but Wade for a bigman? It took Riley little time to get Zo. And after Zo left, it took him one season to get Shaq. I hope he doesn't want Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> If Rose got solid jumper he'd be the perfect PG to put next to Wade. Especially with his defense. But I think the real question is, how long before we trade everything but Wade for a bigman? It took Riley little time to get Zo. And after Zo left, it took him one season to get Shaq. I hope he doesn't want Jermaine O'Neal.


yeah, and in a way i hope he does work his magic, all trhe teams that are legit have a good big guy. IDk who i want, but no not jermaine either!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Considering this is Riles, who knows with Jermaine O'Neal. After the Shaq trade, he is amazing.

I would laugh if Riley pulled this S&T.

Heat Receive:
Jermaine O'Neal

Pacers Receive:
Ricky Davis
Jason Williams

Haha. I know it is not even close to possible, but after Riles pulled off that Shaq one... Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> *UA recruit says Bayless will return*
> 
> University of Arizona recruit Brandon Jennings told radio station KTAR (620 AM) Friday that guard Jerryd Bayless will return to the Wildcats men’s basketball team for his sophomore season.
> 
> Jennings said Bayless, a Phoenix St. Mary’s product, informed him recently of his plans. Jennings also said that coach Lute Olson told him Bayless would play another year at UA.
> 
> There had been speculation that Bayless would turn pro. He was projected in some mock drafts as a top-10 pick.


LINK


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm going to make a bold prediction here at 2:30 am, March 29th, 2008:



> The Heat will win the lottery. Then...
> 
> The Heat will trade the pick, passing on Beasley becuase...
> 
> The Heat will trade for a big man, whether its a PF or C. So...
> 
> The Heat will select Derrick Rose with the #2 pick.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Is the rumour that Bayless isn't coming out legit? Or was it just a comment by Bayless like they always do - he could change his mind? Either way it doesn't impact us, hopefully..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> *Mom says Bayless still deciding on NBA*
> 
> Is he or isn't Jerryd Bayless coming back? Only time will tell.
> 
> Arizona recruit Brandon Jennings told a Phoenix radio station (KTAR) on Friday that Jerryd Bayless told him he's returning to UA for his sophomore season. Jennings told the same thing to ESPN earlier in the week before the annual McDonald's High school All-America game on Wednesday.
> 
> But according to Bayless' mom, Denise Bowman, no decision has been made about Bayless' future one way or another in terms of leaving the program for the NBA or returning.
> 
> "He has not made a commitment to comeback to Arizona (or to leave),'' Bowman said Friday afternoon in a telephone interview. "You're going to hear a lot of things back and fourth but we haven't said anything. Until we say it, …''
> UA spokesperson Rich Paige said on Friday afternoon that nothing has changed from Bayless statement from Wednesday night that he "had not yet made a decision.''


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> Draftexpress has him mid-to-late 1st in the 2009 draft. He seems small to me, but he's still young. The kid makes plays though and he can shoot the lights out.
> 
> I wouldn't mind Joey Dorsey if we can get a 2nd a little higher than Orlando's pick.


Curry's stock has now risen like crazy. If this keeps going, i dont see why he doesnt leave and enter the draft this year. It's the tournament, this is where stocks rise, remember, the tournament is why Wade's stock rose, if not that, he wouldnt of gone top 5. Would you guys take Curry if he came out of the draft, or does this sound crazy. They say he's the best pure shooter in the league, and some G-town players even went as far and said "he's the best player in teh league." What do you all think, I like this kid


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He's no top 5 pick.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> He's no top 5 pick.


If he keeps going and takes his team to the final four, he'll be a top 10 prob. His stock will rise


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He screams JJ Redick to me. 

edit: eh, I guess he's got a lot more upside than Redick


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Curry is quicker and has much better ball skills than Redick ever dreamed of having. I see Curry as a less explosive, but more skilled version of Monta Ellis. 

BTW, anyone watching the Memphis game? I'm now convinced that Rose should be the pick over Beasley if we get it. In fact, we might should be rooting for No. 2 since that would ease all the pressure on us. Beasley completely dominated UT and UT has some pretty good guards, Augustin in particular. Neither he nor Abrams looked like they belonged on the same floor as Rose. He's just a monster out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah, I still like Beasley a lot but now wouldnt mind at all if we ended up at 2 and got Rose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Here are some excerpts from Israel Guttierrez article about the Fianl Four



> Picturing Memphis' Derrick Rose putting on the Miami Heat cap when David Stern announces the Heat has drafted him first overall (that's right, first overall, ahead of Michael Beasley).





> Picturing Derrick Rose putting on the Heat uniform for the first time and imagining how you'll be bursting in anticipation when his and Dwyane Wade's names are announced in the same starting lineup.





> Trying to read the writing on the scroll tattooed on Chris Douglas-Roberts' right arm (I believe it starts with, ``Thank you Lord for bringing Derrick Rose into my life . . .'').





> Figuring out what clever phrase the Heat marketing staff will come up with to promote Rose for Rookie of the Year. Any ''blossoming'' references would be just too easy, right?





> Wondering if there's any chance the Heat can draft Rose No. 1 and somehow have Love fall to No. 31. That might take some doing. Perhaps a rumor about Love having a bullet lodged in his knee would work.
> 
> Derrick Rose, Derrick Rose, Derrick Rose.





> But mostly, the No. 1 seeds playing against each other should be entertaining enough. That, and picturing Derrick Rose's crossover make Kirk Hinrich trip over his own feet.


Link

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that I think Israel wants us to draft Derrick Rose :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

After the A&M game, I really wouldn't mind drafting Rose at #1. Nothing against Beasley, he's still amazing and its not like he got any worse, but its not so clear now.. I'd lose Rose next to Wade (or any half-decent PG but Rose is sick)!!

Or we could fall to #2 and have the easiest choice.

But if we fall to #3 or #4..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> After the A&M game, I really wouldn't mind drafting Rose at #1. Nothing against Beasley, he's still amazing and its not like he got any worse, but its not so clear now.. I'd lose Rose next to Wade (or any half-decent PG but Rose is sick)!!
> 
> Or we could fall to #2 and have the easiest choice.
> 
> But if we fall to #3 or #4..


Ya man me neither. I wonder if Rose will be better then CP3.. Rose to me seems more like a sure bet than beasley (thats if we're evne lucky enough to have to make that tough decision). What was Israel saying about the #31 pick?? I thought we dont have that pick anymore b/c it got traded??


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm really nervous about this lottery. All your Rose talk makes it worse for me lol. I don't really care about Beasley. I've been getting this strange feeling that Milwaukee is gonna get the first or second pick lately. :uhoh:


----------



## bball2223

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

So Heat fans if you do happen to get the number one pick who do you want? Beasley still, or has Rose's recent tourney play changed your mind.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I still want Beasley, but either way it's a win-win if we get a top 2 pick.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Ya man me neither. I wonder if Rose will be better then CP3.. Rose to me seems more like a sure bet than beasley (thats if we're evne lucky enough to have to make that tough decision). What was Israel saying about the #31 pick?? I thought we dont have that pick anymore b/c it got traded??


Correct. We won't have the 31st pick. But we'll have Orlando's 2nd round pick. I guess Izzy forgot about that.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I've been all about Rose since last summer, before I even knew the Heat would be in the lotto. Still, I'd be happy with a top 2 pick. If the Heat got no. 1, at this point I'm probably leaning towards Rose.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> I've been all about Rose since last summer, before I even knew the Heat would be in the lotto. Still, I'd be happy with a top 2 pick. If the Heat got no. 1, at this point I'm probably leaning towards Rose.


As am I. If we keep the pick, I want Rose. If we trade it, then I think Beasley would have more value.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose has had a brilliant tourney and a solid season...but dont discount what Beasley has done this season. He had a historic individual season - he fills a big need also (rebounder, dominant scorer). Id be happy to keep either of these guys.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Not sure on this one.. Beasley & Rose are both great, at the moment I'm leaning towards Rose probably.

Wouldn't be disappointed at all with either though, just pray we get a Top 2 pick and not the #4


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we get the #4, we better hope Bayless or Thabeet is waiting for us. Gordon and Mayo don't meet needs.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thabeet at #4?

That would be the worst move we could make, he has ZERO offensive game.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



UD40 said:


> Thabeet at #4?
> 
> That would be the worst move we could make, he has ZERO offensive game.


I'd rather take ROBIN Lopez at #4 than Thabeet. No way in hell we even think about him at #4


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Beasley
Rose
Mayo
Brook Lopez

Those should, and probably will, be our options if we fall somewhere other then #1 in the top-4.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Double post.


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

On 560 today Riley called Derrick Rose the next Jason Kidd...

I found that pretty interesting


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Smithian said:


> If we get the #4, we better hope Bayless or Thabeet is waiting for us. *Gordon and Mayo don't meet needs.*


When your team sucks (and ours does) you cant afford to pass on superior talent for a need! If B-Easy and Rose are off the board the superior player is Mayo. Watch him play and you'll see Wade with sick 3pt range, lockdown perimeter D and better handles.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> When your team sucks (and ours does) you cant afford to pass on superior talent for a need! If B-Easy and Rose are off the board the superior player is Mayo. *Watch him play and you'll see Wade with sick 3pt range, lockdown perimeter D and better handles.*




He's all that, but not as good as Rose? I think thats alot of hype for Mayo that isn't due yet.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Our order of preference should be:

1a) Beasley
1b) Rose
3) Lopez
4) Mayo

Im starting to not mind if we get Rose or Beasley. Both fit a big need and both have Superstar potential. Plus it makes me feel better if we get the second pick, as the decision will be out of our hands haha. I have put Lopez ahead of Mayo now. Our starting center is Mark Blount. That is never a good thing - we need a skilled big man inside to draw some defense away, and Lopez showed a fair bit this season. Mayo has been very good also, and has the potential to be a star.

Either way guys, we will get a player who can help us BIGTIME next year. Im really excited for the next few months.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> [/b]
> 
> He's all that, but not as good as Rose? I think thats alot of hype for Mayo that isn't due yet.


Yeah he didnt really show up when they played KS also


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> [/b]
> 
> He's all that, but not as good as Rose? I think thats alot of hype for Mayo that isn't due yet.


People arent going crazy over Mayo because he plays for USC and because people value pure PG's over combo guards. If Mayo had chosen to play at Kansas, N.C., UCLA or Kentucky (and had the sick supporting cast that Rose has) he would be getting just as much hype!

The only thing that Rose has on Mayo is the potential to become a better pure PG and thats it. Mayo is superior in pretty much every other aspect of the game.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

By that you mean that Mayo is a better shooter...

Rose is the better finisher, better passer, better defender, more athletic and has the intangibles that help you win. The fact that he is a pure point guard should not be held against him, just like the fact that Mayo is a combo guard shouldnt be held against him. If Rose was playing on USC, he wouldve averaged 20 points - and they wouldve won more games.

Rose has shown more this season and deserves to be picked ahead of Mayo.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Mayo=Wade with better range, handles, and defense?

:rofl:

Sorry, but Mayo is not in Wade's league in terms of athletic abilities. Not to mention I still believe Wade has the better handles. Obviously Mayo has better range, but the defense thing can be argued either way. Wade's a much better decision maker as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> *Drafting Derrick Rose could provide turning point for Heat*
> 
> By Ira Winderman | South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> 
> The infatuation with the possibilities of a young, athletic and versatile point guard is undeniable.
> 
> It is the reason Heat coach Pat Riley, in his dual role as team president, has spent time the past three weeks scouting in Memphis, Little Rock and Houston.
> 
> Tonight, the belief in those possibilities only figures to be reinforced.
> 
> No, no scout will go as far as to proclaim University of Memphis freshman Derrick Rose the next Chris Paul.
> 
> But based on what's available in this June's NBA Draft, Rose is the closest thing to the Hornets' point guard in terms of potential instant impact.
> 
> "I definitely think Rose has a chance to make a similar impact," Chris Monter, editor of Monter Draft News, said Tuesday. "I don't know if I'd put him to that level, but he could wind up there."
> 
> Tonight, Paul makes his lone visit of the season to AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> He will arrive not only as the newly named Western Conference Player of the Month and a leading candidate for MVP, but also as a testament to how much of a difference a top-tier point guard can make in today's perimeter-oriented NBA.
> 
> The most intriguing part of Paul's rise, at least from the Heat's perspective, is that so much of what is being said these days about Paul during the NBA playoff race is similar to the talk heard around Rose in the NCAA Tournament.
> 
> "It's hard to imagine how much he means to one team for what he does," Raptors coach Sam Mitchell said of Paul earlier this week.
> 
> If ever there was a time for a debate about the value of a take-charge point guard, especially with Kansas State power forward Michael Beasley the supposed headliner of this draft, perhaps this is it.
> 
> Not only has Deron Williams, a player to whom Rose also has been likened, helped push Utah to the top of the Northwest Division standings, but New Orleans' climb to the top of the Southwest has come in direct relationship to the emergence of Paul.


Link


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Ira's been all over Rose's jock. Must say I'm with him there.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> By that you mean that Mayo is a better shooter...
> 
> *Rose is the better finisher, better passer, better defender, more athletic and has the intangibles that help you win.* The fact that he is a pure point guard should not be held against him, just like the fact that Mayo is a combo guard shouldnt be held against him. If Rose was playing on USC, he wouldve averaged 20 points - and they wouldve won more games.
> 
> Rose has shown more this season and deserves to be picked ahead of Mayo.


Thats all BS! 

At the very least Mayo is on par with Rose in all of those categories, and its very debatable that hes superior in most. The problem here is that most people have only seen 2-3 of Mayo's games because he plays at USC. Its a little late but if you guys had DirecTV you'd get what im saying.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Thats all BS!
> 
> At the very least Mayo is on par with Rose in all of those categories, and its very debatable that hes superior in most. The problem here is that most people have only seen 2-3 of Mayo's games because he plays at USC. Its a little late but if you guys had DirecTV you'd get what im saying.


I think rose is NBA ready. Mayo is more of a shoot first pg then rose


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> Thats all BS!
> 
> At the very least Mayo is on par with Rose in all of those categories, and its very debatable that hes superior in most. The problem here is that most people have only seen 2-3 of Mayo's games because he plays at USC. Its a little late but if you guys had DirecTV you'd get what im saying.


*sigh*

Its common knowledge that Rose is more athletic than Mayo. He is just a more explosive player when attacking the rim - which in turn also helps him finish when he gets there. Mayo is a good athlete, but not a great one like Rose. 

Defensively they could be similar - however I do believe Rose is the better passer and decision maker at this point in time. 

I like Mayo, dont get me wrong - and id be happy for him to play here - but give me Derrick Rose or Mike Beasley over him any day.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

OJ Mayo is more of a Wade than a Chris Paul. I don't want two combo guards. I want a real PG like Rose.

I want Rose badly. I want an elite ball handler. I want someone I trust to handle the ball so that Riley can tell Wade "do what you do" off of the ball. I think it would help Wade a lot to sometimes be able to rest off the ball while Rose initiates the action. My only question, as embarrassing as it sounds, is can Rose get on a run from three like JWill can at times?

Plus, the PG is the most important, IMO, of all positions on defense. Defensive BBall is easy when you have a PG who pressures the ball and forces decision. It sets the entire attitude of your defense. Look at JWill. He never is big on pressuring the ball and the rest of our defense is the exact same. Payton in his better stretches with us would pressure the ball and our defense would do likewise. Rose could have that affect on our defense.

Finally, just imagine if Rose lives up to half the hype and Wade gets back to form. In three years, can you imagine a better guard combo than Rose-Wade?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I agree. Right now, im happy if we get 1 or 2. As long as it brings home Beasley or Rose.

The thought of what a quality up and coming PG could do for Wade's game is very, very tantalizing.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Smithian said:


> OJ Mayo is more of a Wade than a Chris Paul. I don't want two combo guards. I want a real PG like Rose.
> 
> I want Rose badly. I want an elite ball handler. I want someone I trust to handle the ball so that Riley can tell Wade "do what you do" off of the ball. I think it would help Wade a lot to sometimes be able to rest off the ball while Rose initiates the action. My only question, as embarrassing as it sounds, is can Rose get on a run from three like JWill can at times?
> 
> Plus, the PG is the most important, IMO, of all positions on defense. Defensive BBall is easy when you have a PG who pressures the ball and forces decision. It sets the entire attitude of your defense. Look at JWill. He never is big on pressuring the ball and the rest of our defense is the exact same. Payton in his better stretches with us would pressure the ball and our defense would do likewise. Rose could have that affect on our defense.
> 
> Finally, just imagine if Rose lives up to half the hype and Wade gets back to form. In three years, can you imagine a better guard combo than Rose-Wade?


Exactly mayo's more of a shoot first pg and shoot first pg's dont really win in late may-June. But one thing is u said pg is one of the most important postions which is defintley true but we're going to need a solid PF or C if we want to win a championship. Whether that's through the draft or FA idk...


----------



## bball2223

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Its common knowledge that Rose is more athletic than Mayo. He is just a more explosive player when attacking the rim - which in turn also helps him finish when he gets there. Mayo is a good athlete, but not a great one like Rose.
> 
> Defensively they could be similar - however I do believe Rose is the better passer and decision maker at this point in time.
> 
> I like Mayo, dont get me wrong - and id be happy for him to play here - but give me Derrick Rose or Mike Beasley over him any day.


*double sigh*

Rose may be more athletic than Mayo but Mayo is superior when it comes to pure basketball skill. Mayo has a far better shot, can create his shot just as well as Rose, is a slightly better defender and when he wants to (which is a problem when he doesn't do this) he is a capable distributor. It's hard to compare Mayo to Rose as PG's on the college level because Mayo barely ever ran point for USC. He mainly played off the ball as a 2 guard. I like Rose more as a Point Guard because he is more of a true PG but an argument can be made on Mayo's behalf to say he is better as an overall player. Miami should choose Rose because he would fit your team better. You won't go anywhere with a Mayo/Wade backcourt, because who is going to be the distributor. As far as I see it any team lucky enough to land Rose, Beasley, or Mayo is going to have a possible centerpiece to build around for the future. In your case you already have a center piece (Wade) and are looking for that possible missing link which for you guys is probably Rose.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

So what your saying is hes a better shooter and maybe a better defender, while Rose is more athletic and is the more pure point at distributing the ball. Which is essentially fairly similar to what I said.

According to Ira - when a season ticket older asked Wade tonight who his preference for the Heat's lottery pick would be, Wade said "I cant comment because he's still playing in the tournament".

Something tells me he's not talking about Joey Dorsey.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Exactly mayo's more of a shoot first pg and shoot first pg's dont really win in late may-June. But one thing is u said pg is one of the most important postions which is defintley true but we're going to need a solid PF or C if we want to win a championship. Whether that's through the draft or FA idk...


While Mayo is more of a shoot-first guard how would you know how he would be as a Point Guard? It's hard to judge when Daniel Hackett spent 95+% running the point for the Trojans this past year. Mayo had to score for USC to be successful this year, if he had a bad scoring game USC had almost no chance to win the game. Rose played Point Guard because Memphis already had players who could score. If Nick Young had stayed at USC and Hackett hadn't already been there a year (enrolled in 2007 like he should have) I think you would have been able to see Mayo run the Point Guard position this year for the Trojans and then we could compare the two fairly. I see the point your making though as I too would take Rose if I was drafting a Point Guard for the Heat.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> So what your saying is hes a better shooter and maybe a better defender, while Rose is more athletic and is the more pure point at distributing the ball. Which is essentially fairly similar to what I said.
> 
> According to Ira - when a season ticket older asked Wade tonight who his preference for the Heat's lottery pick would be, Wade said "I cant comment because he's still playing in the tournament".
> 
> Something tells me he's not talking about Joey Dorsey.


I was just trying to clear up what you said because I have a hard time comprehending what someone is saying. Rose is the choice if you want a Point Guard next to WADE, if your going to build a franchise around one you can argue Mayo can be picked ahead of Rose.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Thats essentially what we are saying here.

I dont doubt OJ Mayo. I think he's gonna be a terrific player. But not for the Miami Heat. Not when there's options which fit a far greater need for us (Beasley and Rose). Ill be watching Mayo's rookie season with interest.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Mayo is the more polished player right now, but I don't think its right to say he has more natural basketball skill than Rose. Let's not forget, Mayo is older than most freshmen.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Not suggesting we draft this guy, but I'd love to see him get into our summer league team - Jamar Butler from Ohio State - a former teammate of Daequan, Butler is a 3 point specialist (all-time leader at OSU) and a very underrated senior PG. He comes from a very good program, coached well, and a winner throughout his career. He's got a long road ahead of him to get established in the NBA, but I think he's worth a chance. I played against him in high school, so I'm a little biased and rooting for him, but he plays tonight in the NIT Final on ESPN.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> A few thoughts to ruminate as the season ticks down:
> 
> Here's why Derrick Rose makes sense: Because it would leave the Heat with quality options at every starting position but center. Take Michael Beasley and you'd have no point guard or center. Or would you rather wait two additional seasons for those matters to get sorted out?
> 
> For those counting, the tragic number to clinch the top lottery seed is four, as in any combination of Heat losses and Sonics victories. The Heat may not get any help from Seattle, with the Sonics' remaining games against Houston (twice), Denver, Dallas (twice), San Antonio and Golden State. Seattle well could be on its way to 17-65.
> 
> And again, as a matter of perspective, the top lottery seed brings a 25-percent chance of the top pick, a 46.5-percent chance of one of the first two picks and a 64.3-percent chance of one of the first three picks in the random-but-weighted process.


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> So what your saying is hes a better shooter and maybe a better defender, while Rose is more athletic and is the more pure point at distributing the ball. Which is essentially fairly similar to what I said.
> 
> According to Ira - when a season ticket older asked Wade tonight who his preference for the Heat's lottery pick would be, Wade said "I cant comment because he's still playing in the tournament".
> 
> Something tells me he's not talking about Joey Dorsey.


Is that true? Illinois for the win!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Interesting Wade comment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> At least Pat Riley acknowledged Friday that he sees nothing wrong with Heat fans putting their hopes in securing the No. 1 pick in the draft.
> 
> "If we get the No. 1 pick," he said, "we will have earned that."
> 
> As for Dwyane Wade hinting his preference would be Memphis freshman point guard Derrick Rose, Riley said, "We have great respect for Dwyane. He knows who players are."
> 
> But Riley also said, "When it comes right down to it, obviously we will pick who we feel will be best for the team."
> 
> Riley also keeps talking about how there "are also 20 or 30 guys" that his team likes.
> 
> The perspective here: If the Heat doesn't land one of the top two picks, trading down, while possibly also getting a proven veteran (and dumping the likes of a Mark Blount or a Marcus Banks), could be the option of choice.
> 
> Riley said he would not scout the Final Four, after scouting the first four rounds of the NCAA Tournament.
> 
> He'll be watching the game at Derrick Rose's house. (Just kidding.)


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Nice play by Rose, splits the def. dribles by Westbrook


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose is just sick man, he's so sick he needs some grey's anatomy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah, Rose is looking good.

Jerryd Bayless has declared for the NBA draft.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> TUCSON, Ariz. -- Arizona freshman guard Jerryd Bayless has decided to enter the NBA draft.
> 
> Athletic department spokesman Tom Duddleston confirmed Bayless' decision Saturday.
> 
> Bayless has been projected as a lottery pick. He averaged a team-high 19.7 points.
> 
> Copyright 2008 by The Associated Press


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3331393


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Rose is just sick man, he's so sick he needs some grey's anatomy


.. :laugh:

Rose brings the sickness though.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we get the top pick and don't take Rose, I'm literally gonna hunt Pat Riley down and pimp slap him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> If we get the top pick and don't take Rose, I'm literally gonna hunt Pat Riley down and pimp slap him.


Sounds like D-Wade would as well


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Whats with the lack of Beasley love? Dont get me wrong - id love Rose, but dont forget how good Beasley is because he's not playing. Hes an absolute monster.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Whats with the lack of Beasley love? Dont get me wrong - id love Rose, but dont forget how good Beasley is because he's not playing. Hes an absolute monster.


You make a great point, about Beasley not playing anymore is making us want Rose more


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I just think everyone is getting too Rose-centric. Even all the Heat beat writers are all over his jock. 

Id love Rose with Wade. Itd be one of the most entertaining backcourts we have seen. But dont forget about the other guys in this draft. Beasley has been the number 1 pick all year, played like it, and earnt it. He's 20/10 waiting to happen. Bayless and Mayo are both very very good guards who, if we slipped to 3 or 4, would be pretty damn good concellation prizes. 

I dont want to pin my hopes for this franchise on one guy. There are others that can help us get back to where we belong, and that is the top of our division, competing for championships.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

It's just that for somereason I feel like Rose is the more forsure bet, and more polished, nba ready player. For some reason i feel like Beasley is more of a gamble


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think that has more to do with the press at the moment. Rose is getting all kinds of love, while Beasley is still being questioned for his character when he has done nothing to suggest he's been anything less than stellar (from the outside anyway). 

I dont like Ira's position on this either. He's setting everyone up for a Rose-or bust situation, which makes me uncomfortable. I hope the front office doesnt look at it this way. If we get Beasley i will be ecstatic. If we get Rose ill be ecstatic. If we end up with Bayless, Mayo or Gordon id be really happy also, just not as happy as I would the other 2. Any of these guys can help us - hell, we are 13-63 or something...we need all the help we can get.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If Rose weren't just as talented as Beasley, then you'd have a point. But he is every bit as gifted physically, probably moreso actually, and has better intangibles. He plays harder more often and makes his teammates better. He also makes a big impact on the game defensively, while Beasley struggles on that end. 

And I don't think it's a coincidence that Rose is still playing and Beasley isn't. I don't think it's a coincidence that Rose decided to play for a loaded team ready to make a run at a title while Beasley decided to play for a team with almost no one coming back whose coach just left. To put it more directly, I think one guy was more concerned with winning while the other was a little more concerned with showcasing himself. 

Maybe that's a little unfair to Beasley, but I don't think it's totally out of line. Even Bob Knight, who coached against him in the Big 12, said Beasley doesn't always play that hard. 

Call me crazy, but I think it's a lot safer to take the guy who chose the winning program over the middling one, the guy who plays both ends instead of just one, and the guy who makes his teammates better over the one who just stuffs his own stat sheet, especially when the former is every bit as gifted as the latter.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

^ Truth


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Some points there are valid. However, Beasley committed to KState before their coach left - he considered leaving after the coach left but decided to stay. Cant fault him for sticking with the commitment he made and not bolting. Beasley is not a good defender at this stage, thats not to say he doesnt have the gifts to be one though. 

I'm not saying rooting for Rose is wrong, just that this is more than a one horse race. Beasley, IMO, is every bit as crucial a piece to the Heat as Rose is.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Another thing for Rose is the fact that we already have two starting NBA forwards on the roster, while we have a gaping hole at PG. If we draft Beasley, we're going to have to do something with UD or Marion. They can't all play at the same time. Rose steps right in and fills one of our two biggest need positions. 

If there was a center prospect out there as good as Rose or Beasley, I would want him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I agree that our PG hole is pretty damn bad, and Rose would step in immediately and do a wonderful job. However, you dont just draft for need. If Beasley is a better option than Rose and is better than Haslem (and he will be), then you draft him and trade Haslem. If you end up drafting just for need you end up with Rafael Araujo (not at all comparing Rose to him..dont worry!).

Just saying - we are one of the worst rebounding teams in the league. Beasley is good for 10 a game almost immediately. We also have noone who can consistently score inside. Thats Beasley - who also has a midrange and long range game. His versatility would be awesome on this team and would pair well with Marion and Wade. 

Either way - Rose or Beasley - id be bloody happy with either of them.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm not gonna shed any tears if we end up with Beasley. Don't get me wrong, if we can't get Rose I wouldn't hesitate to take Beasley. I think if he gets the proper coaching, he can get past some of his issues, or at least the few issues I have with him. Players can improve defensively and he's young enough that I think he can still do a lot of growing up and gain a better understanding of how to make his teammates better. 

I would be happy if we got Beasley, but in the back of my mind there would be more doubt than if we got Rose, who I think would be easily the safest pick in the draft.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> I'm not gonna shed any tears if we end up with Beasley. Don't get me wrong, if we can't get Rose I wouldn't hesitate to take Beasley. I think if he gets the proper coaching, he can get past some of his issues, or at least the few issues I have with him. Players can improve defensively and he's young enough that I think he can still do a lot of growing up and gain a better understanding of how to make his teammates better.
> 
> *I would be happy if we got Beasley, but in the back of my mind there would be more doubt than if we got Rose, who I think would be easily the safest pick in the draft*.





Exactly...But let me say one thing, the tough decision of whether to pick Beasley or Rose is a problem that we'd love to have.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Good call. Id love to be in the either/or position. Lets hope for the right combination of Ping Pong balls huh?

I am really high on Rose right now though - his tourney play has just been stellar. If he has a decent championship game and the Tigers win it, he'll get MVP - him or CDR.

I just wanted to keep everyone in perspective. There are some really good players out there who can help us, not just Derrick Rose.

We are the worst team in NBA basketball. Everyone but Wade and Marion's position should be looked at as available.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Another thing for Rose is the fact that we already have two starting NBA forwards on the roster, while we have a gaping hole at PG. If we draft Beasley, we're going to have to do something with UD or Marion. They can't all play at the same time. Rose steps right in and fills one of our two biggest need positions.
> 
> If there was a center prospect out there as good as Rose or Beasley, I would want him.


That's the reason I'd feel fine with Rose. Beasley might be the best pick in the draft, but is he the best pick for us? That's debateable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

From a Pat Riley radio intervew


> (On whether you need a point guard or big man more)
> 
> "Got to have both. If you have both, you're a lock for a long time. I mean, you take a look at San Antonio, they're a lock for a long time. They have talent at the point guard position and talent at the center position. If you have a perimeter and a big, you should be a lock for a long time. Dwyane Wade, Shaquille O'Neal, theoretically. Kobe Bryant, Shaquille O'Neal. You could be a lock with the right pieces who are perfect fits around these guys for a long time. Those pieces have to be addressed with us. *Yes, you can see how Chris Paul has absolutely changed a franchise with how they play and how they believe. What Deron Williams has done out in Utah. These are great, great point guards now. And both of them are similar to who Jason Kidd was, and still is, the 6-3 guard that is athletic that can rebound and bust out coast-to-coast and make plays plus run an offense. So there's a lot of players, there are two or three point guards right now that have the ability to run a team and also change the personality of a basketball team. As far as the center position goes, I don't see a Shaquille, I don't see a Howard, I don't see a Tim Duncan there. I see a lot of good solid big men.* I see a Dave Cowens out there, and he's pretty damn good. So when you start looking at a lot of these young players, you begin to project and say who are they like. And you begin to think about, if they can become that player, then you know you have a good player."


Link


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I consider Blount a serviceable big man who we don't have to worry about not being productive. A Diop/Blount two headed center combo would be very nice with Joel Anthony floating around.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

thats the thing, like Riles said there is no Shaq, or Duncan in this draft..But i do believe there is a chris paul, or nash in this draft


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Does look like Riles is favouring Rose, but dont forget this part of Riles chat:

*"If you have a perimeter and a big, you should be a lock for a long time."*

Wade2Bease?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Also - not to discourage people hoping for the number 1 or 2 pick, because god knows I am, but lets look at a couple of our other options if we dont get the picks we are after. After all, we only have a 50% chance of top 2. This leaves a 50% chance at 3-4 (truth hurts).

*JERRYD BAYLESS*








_PG/SG, 19 years old, 6'3", 199 lbs, Arizona, Freshman

DraftExpress Best Case: Monta Ellis (with PG skills)
DraftExpress Worst Case: Louis Williams

NBA Draft.net Comparison: Gilbert Arenas/Jay Williams
_

Played as a combo guard in college but projects more as a Point on the next level, Bayless had a fantastic freshman year at Arizona, averaging 19.7ppg, 2.7rpg, 4apg on 45% shooting from the field and 40% from deep. He showed his all round game, he can take you inside, has a nice handle and is efficient from long range. Turned the ball over a bit too much (3 per game) - but was asked to do a lot for an underwhelming team. Bayless also struggled in his lone tourney game, however I would be very happy if the Heat could get Jerryd on this team. He projects well next to Wade as another scorer that we desperately need, as well as the capabilities to handle the ball and let Wade work off the baseline. Bayless would be an excellent pick for the Heat with the 3rd or 4th pick.



*OJ MAYO*








_PG/SG, 20 years old, 6'5", 195 lbs, USC, Freshman

DraftExpress Best Case: Chauncey Billups
DraftExpress Worst Case: Joe Forte

NBA Draft.net Comparison: Stephon Marbury/Ben Gordon

_

Playing as a combo guard also during his time at USC, Mayo was heavily relied upon to do pretty much everything for his team. As such, his performances were often called underwhelming and people believe he didnt live up to his high school hype. Mayo got better as the season progressed however and finished the season with averages of 20.7ppg, 4.5 rpg, 3.3 apg on 44% shooting and 40% from deep. Pretty similar averages to Bayless. Mayo has a beautiful form on his jump shot, but there is some debate whether he can ever run an NBA offense and get everyone involved. Mayo is also a year or two older than most freshman. He would be a risky pick for a franchise in need of a sure thing, as if he cant run the point - he would be playing the same position as this teams best player in Dwyane Wade.​


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we get Rose, I'll be ecstatic.

If we get Beasley, I'll still be as happy but like KotH said, there would be more doubt than a Rose pick.

If we get Bayless or Mayo, I'd be disappointed - because they round out the Top 4 (they are like our worst case scenario). However, if we deserve a consolation prize I'm glad its too potentially great guards.

On a side note, if we draft Brook Lopez or someone ..
_

I'm sik for Rose (or Beasley) though!!


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I bet if we get No. 1 we'll probably select Beasley and trade him for Rose+filler. If we get No. 3 or 4 and Rose+Beasley are off of the board, we'll probably trade the pick, Blount, and maybe Banks too for a pick in the 15-25range and a quality veteran player (like what the Celtics did to get Ray Allen).


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> I bet if we get No. 1 we'll probably select Beasley and trade him for Rose+filler. If we get No. 3 or 4 and Rose+Beasley are off of the board, we'll probably trade the pick, Blount, and maybe Banks too for a pick in the 15-25range and a quality veteran player (like what the Celtics did to get Ray Allen).


You think so? For somone like a ray allen? I think a #3-4 pick is worth more than that, Ray allen only has a couple years left in him, ya he'll be able to shoot, but hopefully a guy at the #3-4 spot will help the heat with a Wade-and the number 3-4 pick for years to come, then possibly we'd be missing one more piece to be a real contender. With an allen type guy we'd be missing one more piece too, but our years to get that piece would be to a minimum b/c the vet would be aging..What if we traded our 3-4 pick for CB4 (I'm not so sure that the Wiz woudl do that, espically considering that CB4 might have the best contract in the league, and is a beast)


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

One argument against pickin Rose (not that im leaning that way) Look at the Free agency this year, theres plenty of pretty good pgs, duhon (i think hes a FA) etc. but thers not a lot of big guys available, the one guy Brand, may not even opt out, and is a question mark.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The magic number to clinch the most lottery balls is now 1. 1 more Miami loss or Sonics win and we clinch the most lottery balls.

And here's Rick Pitino's take on what Miami should do if they got the number 1 pick


> "I think they're both great. Beasley is going to score a lot of points, like a Dominique Wilkins scored a lot of points. I think Rose can potentially be a centerpiece, or an integral part of a championship. I'm not sure that's the case with Beasley. I'm not sure when you draft Beasley, you say that's the cornerstone of a championship. I think it's the cornerstone of greatness, in terms of individual statistics, but in terms of being a cornerstone for a championship -- putting Rose with Dwyane Wade, you've got now the great backcourt for the future."


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Ira says dont forget about Beasley



> *The long, besides the short, of it*
> 
> We interrupt this Derrick Rose love-in for two words:
> 
> Post play.
> 
> The most frequent feedback about recent posts on Derrick Rose's tournament evolution has centered on what the Heat would be forsaking should it bypass Michael Beasley in the NBA Draft.
> 
> Much of this, of course, gets beyond the fact that while the Heat can clinch the top lottery seed Tuesday, it still would have only a 25-percent shot at the No. 1 pick.
> 
> Still Rose-Beasley has been as lively a Heat debate as any this season, and the element of post play should not be shortchanged. For those who have doubts, consider how the Heat has looked these past months without either Shaquille O'Neal or Alonzo Mourning.
> 
> While Pat Riley's pound-into-the-ground style might not be necessary, a post presence certainly is. With Rose, Dwyane Wade, Shawn Marion and Udonis Haslem, the Heat wouldn't have that.
> 
> With Beasley, it would.
> 
> That's not to say Rose might not be the better fit. But for all the concern about how the Heat otherwise wouldn't find a point guard, consider that there also would be no guarantee in landing a post presence in free agency.
> 
> Relish these past few weeks of Rose. But don't lose sight of Beasley.


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Ira says dont forget about Beasley
> 
> 
> Link


Pretty much exactly waht BG44 has been trying to preach to many of us latley. And i'd like to continue to preach the fact that FIRST we have to get the #1 pick, we're far from having it with ONLY a 25% chance.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Ill be taking credit for that blog, Ira


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I don't understand why people think we need a big so bad...all we've gotta do is re-sign Joel and Earl!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> I don't understand why people think we need a big so bad...all we've gotta do is re-sign Joel and Earl!


I wish it was as easy as that..I reall do!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think I just died a little inside


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> I think I just died a little inside


What?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Referring to the prospect of having Joel Anthony and Earl Barron as our 'Twin Towers' for the next decade *shudder*


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> I don't understand why people think we need a big so bad...all we've gotta do is re-sign Joel and Earl!


Let's be honest, can we afford them both? We all know they'll get offers left-and-right, and there are teams who will through the max at them both.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Its gonna be tough this summer. We might have to dump some deadweight salary like Wade and Marion in order to lock these guys up. BaRrOn4LyFe1!!11!!1!!


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If it has to be done, then so be it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

No Comments on my new badass sig?

Dammit people I spent a whole 20 minutes on this thing!


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

You mean the avatar? It's pretty dope, it's basically a sure thing that one of them will be in Miami next year.

Btw, Derrick Rose and Memphis are playing in the National Championship right now on CBS for those who want to see him play.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah...avatar...my bad 

1 of them better be in Miami next year - in preferred order:

Beasley - too tantalizing a prospect for me to pass up
Rose - potential superstar also, can slash and create with the best
Bayless - can shoot it, athletic, quick, could be perfect compliment to Wade
Mayo - highly touted, has range...but can he be PG on the next level?
Gordon - Can score in bunches, has range...but plays same position as our best player
Lopez - Can score inside and is big...but is he Spencer Hawes Version 2.1?


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

something that hasn't been mentioned much about Rose is that he can help us rebound from the PG position, something we desperately struggle with right now. You add his ability to board with Wade and Marion, both great rebounders for their positions, and we've got a nice athletic group that can control the glass.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Not the greatest Outing so far for Rose..But teh annoucers are magnifying it!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

http://www.nba.com/news/draft_lottery_results_070522.html

Last years results guys..Let me remind you, both the supposd teams who were suppose to get #1-2 DIDNT GET IT


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We can either be excited about what might happen or be nervous about what might happen.

Considering we have no control, I'll be excited.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Dont get me wrong, im excited. But I have reservations. I dont want to feel assured of getting a top 2 pick then have my hopes crushed - so im keeping myself grounded until I know, 100% where we are picking.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Oh my goodness. Rose is doing his best D. Wade impression out there for Memphis. He just hit a fade away three as the shot clock ran out, while being guarded heavily, and banked it in. Amazing.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose is on fire - Memphis looking good!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I bet Barron is poppin bottles on South Beach right now! He's gonna make it destiny to bring his fellow Tiger to Miami!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Bring one Tiger in, ship one Tiger out.

Sounds like a good trade off.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

He has just taken this game over.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Let's see if Rose has ice water in his veins. He's going to the line with seconds left, and can seal the deal for Memphis.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose is gonna win me some money if he hits these FTs


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose coul'dve sealed it


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Rose is hurt.....


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

u gotta be kidding me....


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

For Rose the media will either magnify this game by how he great he played late, or by his missed FT if they lose..we'll see


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

what happened!?


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wow, Memphis is imploading right now. Rose or Douglas-Roberts couldn't hit the big free throws, and it's showing now. Kansas might just be our National champs.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> what happened!?


62-60, seconds left and Memphis is up. Rose hits one-of-two at the line. Kansas pushes the ball up and hits a three with 4 seconds left to tie it at 63. After the buzzer, Rose was limping over to the bench.

They are falling apart right now.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Cant believe how this game has changed. Thought Memphis had it wrapped up...wow...


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

18-3 run for the Jay Hawks. They were down 9 with two minutes left in regulation, now they are up 6 with 2 minutes left in OT, and they show no signs of slowing down.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

71-68, 56 seconds left.

Chris Douglas-Roberts just hit a three to bring Memphis within three.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

You gotta wonder if Rose is even gona come out after this, afterall he's only a frehsman, maybe he really wantso win one


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Blame it on age or whatever you want, but Rose vanished in OT. He didn't perform well in the clutch.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Nah, he'll come out, no doubt.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

CDR has been added to my hate list once he joins the league, I'll never let down the day he cost me about $150.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

At least now we can get past all of this "lets take Rose over Beasley" BS! Other then the lucky desperation heave off the glass he was useless for the entire game!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> At least now we can get past all of this "lets take Rose over Beasley" BS! Other then the lucky desperation heave off the glass he was useless for the entire game!


I wouldnt go that far...


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> At least now we can get past all of this "lets take Rose over Beasley" BS! Other then the lucky desperation heave off the glass he was useless for the entire game!


I wouldn't say useless, he had a great second half.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> I wouldnt go that far...


I didnt see Kidd or D-Wade on the court tonight!

I watched the supposed best player in the country disappear and choke!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well thats about as harsh an assessment as you get..

But I agree, I'm somewhat "glad" Memphis lost tonight cause it puts things back into perspective.

If Rose led Memphis to a win tonight we would have been all over Rose about how he brings championships and is a winner and everything.

Now we can get back to arguing Rose vs Beasley :rock:


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> I didnt see Kidd or D-Wade on the court tonight!
> 
> I watched the supposed best player in the country disappear and choke!


LOL...Well you need to take off your basketball scout socks then!

Honestly, this game doesn't change anything as far as Rose's draft stock. He still showed why he's such a highly touted prospect in this game, despite the loss. We all knew he was still a work in progress regarding his playmaking and shooting from outside, two things that ultimately assisted Kansas in victory (Rose had a few unforced turnovers and was very reluctant to take open jumpers). He still hit big shots down the stretch and made big plays that are beyond being on an NBA level. Memphis was simply outmatched in every way save for athletically in this game IMO. This game does not lower Rose as a prospect in my eyes, it just increases the possibility he could still be available at #2.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Well thats about as harsh an assessment as you get..
> 
> But I agree, I'm somewhat "glad" Memphis lost tonight cause it puts things back into perspective.
> 
> If Rose led Memphis to a win tonight we would have been all over Rose about how he brings championships and is a winner and everything.
> 
> Now we can get back to arguing Rose vs Beasley :rock:


not yet first let's see if we get lucky enought to have to make that decision


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



HEATLUNATIC said:


> At least now we can get past all of this "lets take Rose over Beasley" BS! Other then the lucky desperation heave off the glass he was useless for the entire game!





HEATLUNATIC said:


> I didnt see Kidd or D-Wade on the court tonight!
> 
> I watched the supposed best player in the country disappear and choke!


If you say useless meaning he didn't score, sure. That was his 1st half. But he was making plays for teammates, and in the end, he was on the border of a triple double. Not sure if you can say he choked, I think that title goes to CDR.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Also, he's 19. Guess what D-Wade was doing at this stage for the Golden Eagles, sitting on the bench because of academic issues.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Riley is hard for a big man, I would be surprised if Miami didn't grab Beasley.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If Miami had #1.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> If Miami had #1.


exactly the odds are against us ..25% chance of getting it 75% chance of not getting it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wish the odds were like the NHL where the team with the worst record has a 49% chance at getting the top pick.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Wish the odds were like the NHL where the team with the worst record has a 49% chance at getting the top pick.


Or like the NFL where the team with the worst record has a 100% chance..:raised_ey


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Adds to the excitement i guess. Nothing is guaranteed.

Still - If I knew we were getting a Rose or Beasley I could sleep easier at night.

Don't sleep on Bayless or Mayo though, both are great players.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Adds to the excitement i guess. Nothing is guaranteed.
> 
> Still - If I knew we were getting a Rose or Beasley I could sleep easier at night.
> 
> Don't sleep on Bayless or Mayo though, both are great players.


No I def. agree it does add excitment. I was j/k anyways


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> Wolves Would Select Rose With 1st Overall Pick?
> April 8, 2008 - 7:22 pm
> Pioneer Press -
> Derrick Rose reportedly would be the Minnesota Timberwolves choice if they win the NBA lottery in May, according to Charley Waters of the Pioneer Press.
> 
> Rose has yet to make his decision about the draft. [READ]


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...lves_would_select_rose_with_1st_overall_pick/


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I dont mind knowing that...if its true.

Fact is, Beasley or Rose, we would be so lucky to have either. If the Twolves got first and we were second - id be stoked we managed to get Beasley (who I consider the number 1 pick).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah, i'd be extremely happy either Rose or Beasley.


Dwyane Wade said:


> Or like the NFL where the team with the worst record has a 100% chance..:raised_ey


Well obviously but it wouldnt be a lottery if that was the case.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> I dont mind knowing that...if its true.
> 
> Fact is, Beasley or Rose, we would be so lucky to have either. If the Twolves got first and we were second - id be stoked we managed to get Beasley (who I consider the number 1 pick).


Exactly how I see it too. I'd prefer Beasley, but I won't complain if we get Rose.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we got the #1 pick would be amazing, imagine how exciting that would be!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I didn't like what I saw from Rose yesterday. He is quite ineffective off the ball so whenever it will be crunch time and the ball will be in Wade's hand, Rose will be a waste of a man on the floor. He also disapeared in crunch time. Not a player I would want to have on our team.

vote = Beasley.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Everybody keeps saying we'll take Beasley b/c Riles loves a big man - he's not Ewing, he's not Kareem, he's not Zo, he's not Shaq. He's a PF. 

What are the hardest positions to fill in the NBA? Pointguard and Center. I don't know if you can pass on filling a huge hole at PG when you already have Haslem/Marion at PF already.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> Everybody keeps saying we'll take Beasley b/c Riles loves a big man - he's not Ewing, he's not Kareem, he's not Zo, he's not Shaq. He's a PF.
> 
> What are the hardest positions to fill in the NBA? Pointguard and Center. I don't know if you can pass on filling a huge hole at PG when you already have Haslem/Marion at PF already.


Playing devil's advocate here..In the same sense, its really not easy to get a PF either. And I'm not so sure marion is here for too long, (who knows) but somone as varsitile as Beasley....(again im not syaing that i prefer beasley, im just playing devils advocate)


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I understand that - but look around the league at the PF spot.

Garnett
Marion
Dwight
Dirk
Rashard
Jamison
Artest
Sheed
D.West
Odom
AK47
Granger
Randolph
Bargnani
Turkoglu
Scola
Brand
Gasol
(I'm sure I'm missing someone) That's ATLEAST 18 guys who would upgrade us at PF. 

There's quite a list of very good players who can play the PF position. The PG list would be a lot shorter, and the center list even thinner. I think Beasley is going to be a great player - but he's not playing one of our "need" positions. A 14 win team really should take the best available talent, but if it's close between the two, why wouldn't you fill the gaping hole at PG that hasn't been filled since this guy retired.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

That doesnt take into account how many are as good as Beasley. His draft express biography compares him to a mix between Amare Stoudemire and Antawn Jamison...2 pretty damn good players. His versatility is essential - fits right in with the type of forward we want (long, athletic, skilled, offensive minded). Hed balance us nicely - just get an upgrade at point via FA.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

when does gilbert arenas become a free agent???

i see a very good situation in miami...

you guys should draft beasley, let go marion, and use the capspace to sign gilbert arenas when he becomes a FA...

gilbert would be dying to sign with a team that already had the talents of wade, beasley, haslem, and coached by riley...just a thought...

rose and wade would be a great backcourt, but ahow about arenas and wade???

pg: arenas
sg: wade
sf: beasley
pf: haslem
ce: anyone....


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



bootstrenf said:


> when does gilbert arenas become a free agent???
> 
> i see a very good situation in miami...
> 
> you guys should draft beasley, let go marion, and use the capspace to sign gilbert arenas when he becomes a FA...
> 
> gilbert would be dying to sign with a team that already had the talents of wade, beasley, haslem, and coached by riley...just a thought...
> 
> rose and wade would be a great backcourt, but ahow about arenas and wade???
> 
> pg: arenas
> sg: wade
> sf: beasley
> pf: haslem
> ce: anyone....


Arenas can opt out this summer..But he's said that he wililng to take pay cut just to keep Jamison. He probwill opt out, onlyh so he can get more money from Wash, since wash would be the team that could offer him the highest..Anyway, Gilbert is VERY unpredictable so who knows, and Marion is is not going to opt out.. Anyway, Gilbert is good, but he's a scoring pg, which IMO dont win championships to often


----------



## AlThornton

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I didn't like what I saw from Rose yesterday. He is quite ineffective off the ball so whenever it will be crunch time and the ball will be in Wade's hand, Rose will be a waste of a man on the floor. He also disapeared in crunch time. Not a player I would want to have on our team.
> 
> vote = Beasley.


You must be smoking some serious **** if you don't want a player like Rose on your team.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I don't understand what you didn't like about Rose yesterday. He played poorly in the first half, but came back and played great. He was penetrating with ease and finding an open man every time. He would be the perfect compliment for Wade, or any SG for that matter


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Arenas can opt out this summer..But he's said that he wililng to take pay cut just to keep Jamison. He probwill opt out, onlyh so he can get more money from Wash, since wash would be the team that could offer him the highest..Anyway, Gilbert is VERY unpredictable so who knows, and Marion is is not going to opt out.. Anyway, Gilbert is good, but he's a scoring pg, which IMO dont win championships to often


It's funny. Most championship teams have had shootfirst PGs over the years. The only pass first PGs over the past 16 years have been Avery Johnson and JWill (who chucks them up as much as anyone). Most championship teams have dominating front lines with role players at PG. So, how long before Riley trades everyone but Wade for a dominant C?


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> I didn't like what I saw from Rose yesterday. He is quite ineffective off the ball so whenever it will be crunch time and the ball will be in Wade's hand, Rose will be a waste of a man on the floor. He also disapeared in crunch time. Not a player I would want to have on our team.
> 
> vote = Beasley.


He didn't disappear in crunch time. He went on a personal run to bring the Tigers back into it where he scored or assisted on every play. He hit a big three from NBA range in the final minutes as well. Yeah he didn't do much of anything in OT, but it was obvious he was cramping up. And once again, the kid is 19. Do you remember Beasley's last game?


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> He didn't disappear in crunch time. He went on a personal run to bring the Tigers back into it where he scored or assisted on every play. He hit a big three from NBA range in the final minutes as well. Yeah he didn't do much of anything in OT, but it was obvious he was cramping up. And once again, the kid is 19. Do you remember Beasley's last game?


I think Beasley had like 14 points in the first half. In the second half his teammates couldn't pass him the ball in the post. Post players don't do well in the tournament because they require good guard play. The tourney is always dominated by guards.

If we get the #1 pick (which is unlikely) then we better take Beasley.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> It's funny. Most championship teams have had shootfirst PGs over the years. The only pass first PGs over the past 16 years have been Avery Johnson and JWill (who chucks them up as much as anyone). Most championship teams have dominating front lines with role players at PG. So, how long before Riley trades everyone but Wade for a dominant C?


Like who, I dont think tony Parker or chauncy billups are shoot first pgs but shooting capable Pgs and PGs who are able too take a game over if they need to. If you want to put them under the shoot first pg role then there certainly not shoot first pg's in the same sense as Gilbert.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> I think Beasley had like 14 points in the first half. In the second half his teammates couldn't pass him the ball in the post. Post players don't do well in the tournament because they require good guard play. The tourney is always dominated by guards.
> 
> If we get the #1 pick (which is unlikely) then we better take Beasley.


Aren't you the same guy who was pumping up DeAndre Jordan for the top pick a while back?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Like who, I dont think tony Parker or chauncy billups are shoot first pgs but shooting capable Pgs and PGs who are able too take a game over if they need to. If you want to put them under the shoot first pg role then there certainly not shoot first pg's in the same sense as Gilbert.


What I mean is, they're certainly not PGs that are going to go out and get you 12 points/10 assists per night. TP is more in the 20/6 range, while Billups is in the 18/8 range.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Parker is most certainly a scoring point guard. He has only average 6 assists once in his career.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Parker is most certainly a scoring point guard. He has only average 6 assists once in his career.


Im talking about Shoot first pg, not scoring pg, I'd hope any pg on your team is able to score for the most part..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> What I mean is, they're certainly not PGs that are going to go out and get you 12 points/10 assists per night. TP is more in the 20/6 range, while Billups is in the 18/8 range.


Oh right, so you mean taht the pg's are able to score when needed, and more then just assit guys..What i meant was a shoot first pg, like Gilbert, who def is a SHOOT first pg, and how francis use to be, or how marbury was at one point


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Aren't you the same guy who was pumping up DeAndre Jordan for the top pick a while back?


No, you have me confused with somebody else. I'm the guy that told you to shut your mouth instead of try to play draft expert on players he has never seen play.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well, I've since seen him play on multiple occasions. And I'm not looking to you for future draft analysis.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Well, I've since seen him play on multiple occasions. And I'm not looking to you for future draft analysis.


Since your first post where you admitted to never seeing "ANY" of him and then going on to say what kind of NBA player he will be and who he reminds you of? Glad to see you've at least watched him once now. Doesn't change your ignorant past posts.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

That's not what I said at all. I said I was skeptical of the fact that someone supposedly so talented was getting so little run with Texas A&M and whose numbers weren't exactly overwhelming. You then cited the Aggies vaunted interior experience and depth, which essentially constituted a senior averaging 10 and 5 and a sophomore averaging 9 and 5, as reasons why Jordan wasn't dominating despite having far more physical gifts than any other frontcourt player on the team.

I said I was skeptical and that I would watch him. I did. And if you want a comparison now, I think Kwame Brown is probably a good one. All-Star talent, D-League game. He'll play in the league for 10 years just because he's 7-foot and athletic. He'll probably even fool some team into giving him a big contract, like Kwame and countless other 7-foot underachievers have done. But he'll never be worth a top 5 pick, which is where we'll be.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Why are you guys so angry..? :laugh:

Save it for when we get screwed in the lottery.. :sadbanana:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Get those negative thoughts out of here NAB!

We WILL win. Stern will make it so. Its us or the Knicks.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

or Memphis. :smile:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The Lebron factor might come in for Memphis. Keeping the hometown (or college) player in their city.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

stop arguing guys...you guys blatantly tanked, so karma will see to it that you fall out of the first two picks...rose vs. beasley won't even be an issue...maybe you should be arguing about mayo/gordon/bayless/lopez...


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



bootstrenf said:


> stop arguing guys...you guys blatantly tanked, so karma will see to it that you fall out of the first two picks...rose vs. beasley won't even be an issue...maybe you should be arguing about mayo/gordon/bayless/lopez...


Karma? What is this karma you speak of? We don't need Karma, we need David Stern. 

We already did the whole "play hard until the very end" thing in 2003. And we got the 5th pick. But it turned out to be Dwyane Wade! :rbanana:


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> That's not what I said at all. I said I was skeptical of the fact that someone supposedly so talented was getting so little run with Texas A&M and whose numbers weren't exactly overwhelming. You then cited the Aggies vaunted interior experience and depth, which essentially constituted a senior averaging 10 and 5 and a sophomore averaging 9 and 5, as reasons why Jordan wasn't dominating despite having far more physical gifts than any other frontcourt player on the team.


That interior depth made up the best defensive team in the country and a sweet 16 team last year. Not that you would know anything beyond the boxscores. Are you still trying to wrap your brain around the fact that he plays behind two guys? Did him not starting in the tourney finally clear that up for you or do you want to point out some nonconference game boxscores again where he started?



> I said I was skeptical and that I would watch him. I did. And if you want a comparison now, I think Kwame Brown is probably a good one. All-Star talent, D-League game. He'll play in the league for 10 years just because he's 7-foot and athletic. He'll probably even fool some team into giving him a big contract, like Kwame and countless other 7-foot underachievers have done. But he'll never be worth a top 5 pick, which is where we'll be.


You came to that conclusion earlier and I called you out on it because you couldn't pick him out of a police lineup. Now that you've come to this conclusion after finally seeing him (which you probably still didn't) I could care less. My whole goal was to tell you to give up because you're a joke trying to be some draft expert when you haven't seen the players you critique.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



bootstrenf said:


> stop arguing guys...you guys blatantly tanked, so karma will see to it that you fall out of the first two picks...rose vs. beasley won't even be an issue...maybe you should be arguing about mayo/gordon/bayless/lopez...


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tv24frDECA4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Tv24frDECA4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Jordan declares for the draft


> Texas A&M freshman center DeAndre Jordan took the first step toward the NBA on Wednesday, but he's leaving open the possibility of returning to College Station.
> 
> In a news release distributed by the school, Jordan announced he will submit his name for the upcoming NBA draft but will not sign with an agent.
> 
> "I just want to test the waters and get a good feel for where I might be drafted," Jordan said.
> 
> The 7-footer started 21 of 35 games last season and averaged 7.9 points per game. He led the Aggies in rebounding average (6.0) and blocks (44).
> 
> Jordan, from Houston, did not live up to the expectations that preceded him as one of the nation's top recruits. Nevertheless, he is projected as a lottery pick (top 14), primarily because of his size.
> 
> "DeAndre wants to explore where he might be in this year's draft," A&M coach Mark Turgeon said. "This is the first step in that process."
> 
> The NBA draft will take place June 26. College players have until April 27 to declare for the draft.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/stories/041008dnspoaggiesjordan.49c99e13.html


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Be nice if we could acquire a mid first rounder and have a plug at some of these guys.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Be nice if we could acquire a mid first rounder and have a plug at some of these guys.


It would take UD or Marion. So unfortunately we've got no chance unless we get the 3rd pick and swap it for a mid pick while picking up an All Star.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Be nice if we could acquire a mid first rounder and have a plug at some of these guys.


It's gonna be hard to do since Minnesota's got our pick next year and Orlando's got our high 2nd rd pick this year. We might be able to move up in the 2nd rd though because we got either 2 or 3 2nd rd picks next year.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we can move up in the 2nd round id be keen for that.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> It's gonna be hard to do since Minnesota's got our pick next year and Orlando's got our high 2nd rd pick this year. We might be able to move up in the 2nd rd though because we got either 2 or 3 2nd rd picks next year.


Actually, Minnesota has our high 2nd round pick this year. But, we get Orlando's 2nd round pick + 500k (from the SVG deal). And we've got 3 2nd rounders in 2009 (our own, Philly's (Jason Smith for Daequan Cook+2nd+cash), and Indy's (Stanko Barac for Indy's 2nd).


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> That interior depth made up the best defensive team in the country and a sweet 16 team last year. Not that you would know anything beyond the boxscores. Are you still trying to wrap your brain around the fact that he plays behind two guys? Did him not starting in the tourney finally clear that up for you or do you want to point out some nonconference game boxscores again where he started?
> 
> 
> 
> You came to that conclusion earlier and I called you out on it because you couldn't pick him out of a police lineup. Now that you've come to this conclusion after finally seeing him (which you probably still didn't) I could care less. My whole goal was to tell you to give up because you're a joke trying to be some draft expert when you haven't seen the players you critique.


Best defensive team in the nation my ***. They didn't finish in the top 10 in any defensive category and only in the top 20 in one. The only way to explain such a ludicrous claim is you being an Aggies fan, which is what I suspect you are. 

And I eagerly await the perennial all-star careers of Joseph Jones and Bryan Davis. Do you think Kevin Love would've backed up those guys? The same Love that handed all three members of that vaunted frontcourt their asses in the tournament? 

And again, I expressed skepticism at the idea of drafting a kid based solely on potential with a top 3 pick when the kid hadn't been producing up to his so-called potential. Skepticism, not bold declarations about the kid's entire career outlook. I'm sure you're aware of the difference. I've seen him. He's big and athletic. And I still wouldn't use a top 5 pick on him. No chance in hell. 

And I watch as much ball, college and pro, as almost anyone who isn't being paid to watch it. Just because I had yet to see Texas A&M, a team about as pleasant to watch as a visit to the dentist, early in the season doesn't mean I don't watch a ton of ball. I do. 

BTW, the answer to the question of the best defensive team in America is Kansas, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Last year when A&M made the sweet 16 led the nation in points allowed and FG% so I don't know what you're going on about. Maybe you misunderstood me and thought I was talking about this year? Even though I wrote "last year." How much longer are you going to go on arguing about extraneous things because I called you out for criticizing a player you had never seen _by your own admission_?

Yes, you were right back when you implied that he was a bust at the old age of 18. Riiiight. Kevin Love isn't a 7 foot center. I also don't know what game you watched but I saw UCLA get some assistance from the refs and win by only 2 points. I guess in your world that's having "your *** handed to you."


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

OJ Mayo declared for the draft. Just saw it on ESPN news.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

adam + King - Y'all need to chillz. Here. Watch this.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cn7A1KMg5Ts&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cn7A1KMg5Ts&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Donte Greene declares!



> Syracuse freshman Donte Greene will be entering this year's draft, a source with intimate knowledge of the situation told DraftExpress exclusively Tuesday. Greene, a smooth and extremely talented 6-11 wing player, was one of the most highly touted members of this year's freshman class, and finished second in the Big East in scoring. He struggled with poor shot-selection at times this season and failed to make the NCAA tournament, but will still be viewed as one of the more unique players in this year's pool due to his terrific combination of size, athleticism, perimeter skills and upside.
> 
> He's viewed by many as a late lottery pick at this point, but will have a chance to move up once he is able to showcase himself in private workouts. A formal announcement is expected in the next 24 hours. Greene will not be testing the waters and should hire an agent shortly.


http://www.draftexpress.com/article/Breaking-News-Donte-Greene-Entering-Draft-/


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

^Why is Shaq purple?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Top 15 for this draft seems pretty stacked. I really like the top 6 or so though, lot of talent there. We will get a difference maker - remember last time we picked in the lotto? 

We will choose the right player. We will be back next year. This year is an abberation to me, next season - its a new ball game. Wade has his wingmen in Marion and our lotto pick. 

Im excited!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



bootstrenf said:


> stop arguing guys...you guys blatantly tanked, so karma will see to it that you fall out of the first two picks...rose vs. beasley won't even be an issue...maybe you should be arguing about mayo/gordon/bayless/lopez...


Karma is simply a branch of Kasib Powell. You lose.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> OJ Mayo declared for the draft. Just saw it on ESPN news.


Not suprising, anyone who thought he was staying at USC is kidding themselves. This kid has been destined for the NBA at the earliest possible time frame since 7th grade.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Put it this way guys. We will have (barring trade) one of:

Michael Beasley
Derrick Rose
Jerryd Bayless
OJ Mayo

on our team next year...how awesome is that!?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'd still much rather Rose or Beasley.. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

That's pretty awesome. They better all declare. :devil2:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Id rather Beasley or Rose also NAB - but the fact is this is more than a 2 man race. Not bad 'concilation' prizes to be had. Im stoked to have a top 5 pick, the Heat have never had a better pick than what we are lined up to receive...which makes it all the more exciting.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> Last year when A&M made the sweet 16 led the nation in points allowed and FG% so I don't know what you're going on about. Maybe you misunderstood me and thought I was talking about this year? Even though I wrote "last year." How much longer are you going to go on arguing about extraneous things because I called you out for criticizing a player you had never seen _by your own admission_?
> 
> Yes, you were right back when you implied that he was a bust at the old age of 18. Riiiight. Kevin Love isn't a 7 foot center. I also don't know what game you watched but I saw UCLA get some assistance from the refs and win by only 2 points. I guess in your world that's having "your *** handed to you."


I think UCLA would win 9 times out of 10, still. Arkansas sucked and I bet we could have defeated TAMU.

We have an offensively sucky, very good defensive center, too. His name is Steven Hill. I bet DeAndre Jordan couldn't guard Darian Townes, personally.

TAMU's time is over. Billy Gillispie was a great thing for you all. Built TAMU up. Now he is gone, they have a coach many don't even like and the days of Billy's recruits is ending. Hope you all enjoyed the ride. Now, TAMU, get to the back of the line with other "flash in the pan" program.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> Last year when A&M made the sweet 16 led the nation in points allowed and FG% so I don't know what you're going on about. Maybe you misunderstood me and thought I was talking about this year? Even though I wrote "last year." How much longer are you going to go on arguing about extraneous things because I called you out for criticizing a player you had never seen _by your own admission_?
> 
> Yes, you were right back when you implied that he was a bust at the old age of 18. Riiiight. Kevin Love isn't a 7 foot center. I also don't know what game you watched but I saw UCLA get some assistance from the refs and win by only 2 points. I guess in your world that's having "your *** handed to you."


The 2007-08 season is over. Hence, that is the last season. Even if you go back to 2006-07, that team had three different starters, including a different starting center (not Jones or Davis), as well as Acie Law, not to mention a different head coach. And Davis barely played on that team. 

And clearly the only way you feel you can keep up in this argument is to continue to pretend I said things I did not say. I never said that Jordan was a "bust," or that he was definitely going to be a bust. I said I was skeptical of taking a kid that unproven who was putting up numbers in college that didn't match his talent level with that high of a draft pick. You then threw a fit like he was your big brother or something and that you had seen him more than anyone and he was certain to be a future superstar who we should take. 

Kevin Love was the starting center for a Final Four team. What's your point? That he wouldn't have started for A&M? As for the matchup itself, the numbers stacked up like this: 

Love- 19 points, 11 rebounds, 7 blocks, 1 turnover and two dagger shots at the end of the game. 
Jordan, Jones and Davis combined- 20 points, 14 rebounds, 1 block, 8 turnovers and at least 4 or 5 instances of getting their ish thrown back in their face by Love. 

The game was close because no one other than Love or Collison could make a shot for UCLA.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> And clearly the only way you feel you can keep up in this argument is to continue to pretend I said things I did not say.


I find it laughable that I only ever told you to stop trying to play draft expert when you haven't even seen these players and you keep trying to portray the argument as one of a difference of opinion over DeAndre Jordan's potential. I could give a damn what anybody thinks of him after watching him play. HKF in the draft forum hates him but do I ever argue with him over it? No. My whole issue was with you making statements without ever watching him play. Continue to argue about ancillary facts then finally return to the original argument and think that you've somehow proven a point by intentionally ignoring the subject.

My point with Kevin Love? I didn't think that I made one seeing as how you brought him up in the first place to deflect the point I made (that you should shut your mouth). But if you think that he translates to the NBA as a center and has the same learning curve as 7 footer DeAndre then wow.:lol:



> The game was close because no one other than Love or Collison could make a shot for UCLA.


Maybe that was because of the defenders in front of them? Why are you even talking about UCLA vs. A&M? Who cares? Are you still trying to prove your asinine statement that UCLA "handed them their ass?" Do you even have a purpose when you post? And in any league anywhere in the world this is a foul:






I really shouldn't have even responded to your little side argument because then it validates you totally ignoring my whole purpose with you to begin with. You know, that you don't actually watch these players and are only qualified to keep your mouth closed.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> I find it laughable that I only ever told you to stop trying to play draft expert when you haven't even seen these players and you keep trying to portray the argument as one of a difference of opinion over DeAndre Jordan's potential. I could give a damn what anybody thinks of him after watching him play. HKF in the draft forum hates him but do I ever argue with him over it? No. My whole issue was with you making statements without ever watching him play. Continue to argue about ancillary facts then finally return to the original argument and think that you've somehow proven a point by intentionally ignoring the subject.
> 
> My point with Kevin Love? I didn't think that I made one seeing as how you brought him up in the first place to deflect the point I made (that you should shut your mouth). But if you think that he translates to the NBA as a center and has the same learning curve as 7 footer DeAndre then wow.:lol:
> 
> 
> Maybe that was because of the defenders in front of them? Why are you even talking about UCLA vs. A&M? Who cares? Are you still trying to prove your asinine statement that UCLA "handed them their ass?"


You continue to just flat out misrepresent everything I say so that you can actually provide some sort of retort. First of all, I said that KEVIN LOVE handed the A&M FRONTLINE their asses, not that UCLA handed A&M their asses. I'm sure you know what I said, you've just chosen to ignore it. 

And I've told you repeatedly that I expressed skepticism about Jordan as a top 5 pick given his numbers, then watched him play and told you what I thought of him as a prospect. Yet you continue to say that I've never seen him or pretend like I don't watch basketball because I hadn't yet checked out your precious Aggies early in the college basketball season. 

And the point about Love was that he somehow managed to find a starting position on a final four team and actually put up big numbers while Jordan started just over half the games he played in for a lesser team and put up far lesser numbers. The fact that Love projects as an NBA 4 while Jordan will be an NBA 5 is irrelevant. Love would've started from day one at A&M. Love dominated in his matchup with A&M. Love is a better prospect and I still wouldn't even take him with a top 5 pick.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Yet you continue to say that I've never seen him


Oh, no. You must have missed the post where I congratulated you on finally watching him play. Now you don't have to make more comments about a player you've never seen before. Congratulations again. Big step for you. Congratulations.

*No Personal Attacks - Flash*



> KEVIN LOVE handed the A&M FRONTLINE their asses, not that UCLA handed A&M their asses. I'm sure you know what I said, you've just chosen to ignore it.


You're missing the point that NOBODY be it Kevin Love or UCLA "handed them their asses[sic]." Kevin Love played poorly that game now that you bring it up. He settled for outside jumpers and wasn't effective. Collison carried and was the MVP of that game for them. He even got the last non-called foul to save the game.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Well I do appreciate you finally including an ounce of accuracy in one of your posts. That's a big step for you. Congratulations.

And it's laughable to suggest that Love played poorly in the game. He controlled the paint on both ends. He played stellar defense and knocked down two enormous fadeaway jumpers in the final minutes of that game, without which Collison's last-second layup wouldn't have mattered. In fact, the lane likely wouldn't have been that open had he not been running pick and roll with Love, who the defense had to respect after what he had done. He went 7-of-12 from the field and only turned the ball over once. 

How does that translate to him playing poorly?

*No Personal Attacks - Flash*


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Well I do appreciate you finally including an ounce of accuracy in one of your posts. That's a big step for you. Congratulations.
> 
> And it's laughable to suggest that Love played poorly in the game. He controlled the paint on both ends. He played stellar defense and knocked down two enormous fadeaway jumpers in the final minutes of that game, without which Collison's last-second layup wouldn't have mattered. In fact, the lane likely wouldn't have been that open had he not been running pick and roll with Love, who the defense had to respect after what he had done. He went 7-of-12 from the field and only turned the ball over once.
> 
> How does that translate to him playing poorly?


Who cares? We have a thread for that game in the tourney section. My thoughts are in there.

So you finally admit that I'm accurate? Great that you finally agree you should shut your mouth instead of comment on a player that you've never seen. That's all I ever said. Very big of you to agree with me.

*No Personal Attacks - Flash*


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If you weren't such an *******, I'd call you a douchebag.

*No Personal Attacks - Flash*


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Take it easy guys. Its not a big deal.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Seriously.. :laugh:

Btw, how do you do that strike-through thing? Is it possible for me to strike through words in my post?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Seriously.. :laugh:
> 
> Btw, how do you do that strike-through thing? Is it possible for me to strike through words in my post?


Just put whatever you want striked in between these tags: [strike][/strik]

Make sure to spell the word strike correctly in the second tag.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

[strike]Flash is the Future is a horrible mod.[/strike]



Edit; Think I got it


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

[strike]I hope the Heat don't get the first pick[/strike]

:uhoh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

[strike]lol Memphis[/strike]



jk.. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

[strike]You all suck[/strike]


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We got this thread to 44 pages.. :laugh:

I was just aiming for Beasley's 30, but why not..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yeah, this thread is a monster :laugh:

This draft is all we've had to look forward too all season.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

How about we shoot for 53 (Rose's 23 + Beasley's 30)?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> How about we shoot for 53 (Rose's 23 + Beasley's 30)?


We'll easily get tehre, esp after the draft lottery, ppl will be talking in here like crazy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm still on page 14. You guys need to change your settings to 50 posts per page. Makes things much easier :yes:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> I'm still on page 14. You guys need to change your settings to 50 posts per page. Makes things much easier :yes:


thats true, but then again, its a lot to scroll down for, espically when your looking for the newest most recent post


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Aight Flash,

*Lets shoot for 53 (Rose's 23 + Beasley's 30) by Draft Lottery day.*


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Aight Flash,
> 
> *Lets shoot for 53 (Rose's 23 + Beasley's 30) by Draft Lottery day.*


:eek8:..Lets get it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> *Beasley to announce draft intentions Mondayby Jeff Goodman*
> 
> Kansas State freshman forward Michael Beasley will hold a news conference on Monday at 5 p.m. to announce his intentions.
> 
> Wildcats coach Frank Martin, en route to California for the Wooden Award, told FOXSports.com that he still hasn't been informed by Beasley whether he will declare for the NBA Draft or return to school for another year.
> 
> However, Martin admitted that he doesn't anticipate having Beasley, who will likely be the first or second overall pick in the draft, back in the fold.
> 
> "I'll speak to him tonight out in Los Angeles," Martin said.
> 
> Beasley averaged 26.2 points and 12.4 rebounds this season in leading Kansas State to the second round of the NCAA tournament.


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Link


Boy would it stink if he decided not to enter


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Theres a 0.0% chance that Beasley doesn't enter the draft.

I really want to see Beasley or Rose on this team next season!!


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Stupid Grizz why are we beating Miami now? Yeah they have like the D-League All-Star team but **** that.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We got the worst record! :rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Flash is the Future said:


> We got the worst record! :rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana::rbanana:


Only if it guaranteed us the pick :sad:


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Only if it guaranteed us the pick :sad:


Well, it guarantees us a top 4 pick. If Beasley and Rose declare, we're guaranteed either Beasley, Rose, Mayo, or Bayless!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I think we'd all be happy with a top 2 pick and we have almost a 50% shot at getting the number 1 or 2 pick. It would suck if we got the 3 or 4 pick but getting a Bayless or Mayo wouldnt be too bad either.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> Whether the Heat can draft one of those talents is another story. History does not favor the team with the worst record. Since the inception of the draft lottery in 1994, only twice has the losingest team won the top overall pick. In 2003, Cleveland selected LeBron James with the first pick, and Orlando chose Dwight Howard in 2004.


http://www.miamiherald.com/592/story/493097.html

Damn, only twice. I wonder what the percentage is for the worst record getting the 2nd pick.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yea, people keep telling me that history proves it won't happen.. Luckily for us, we need a Top 2 pick so I'm sure the chances are much better than just a 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I got bored and looked up what pick the team with the worst record has gotten since 1994:

The number 1 pick 2 times
The number 2 pick 4 times
The number 3 pick 4 times
The number 4 pick 4 times

So basically it's a freaking crap shoot :laugh:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

That makes me sad.. 

Ah well, I have a feeling things'll work out for us on draft day..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> That makes me sad..
> 
> Ah well, I have a feeling things'll work out for us on draft day..


Its about time we had some luck in the lottery!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

:biggrin:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I feel good about our chances at top 2. If we get 3,4 - ill be mildly pissed for a week, then get over it and realise we are due and exciting rookie to team with our franchise man. Things can only go up from here.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> http://www.miamiherald.com/592/story/493097.html
> 
> Damn, only twice. I wonder what the percentage is for the worst record getting the 2nd pick.




I've been telling you guys that forever!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

They're independent events. We've got a 25% at getting #1. The past has no bearing on that.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I've decided not to try and wonder or analyze the lottery. I'm just gonna let it happen. Anything can happen, if I was in you guys shoes I'd be more worried though lol.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

How likely is it Riley trades the pick if we end up with the #3 or 4?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> How likely is it Riley trades the pick if we end up with the #3 or 4?


for who that's the question, there see no kgs put there anymore, maybe he'll
trade a player, our first rounder to move up?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we drop to four(God forbid it please), we can still get a Brook Lopez or Jerryd Bayless, which are halfway decent consolation prizes. No need to trade down. But when our name pops up before #2, my soul will be ripped out and I will realize our long tough road ahead is going to be longer.

It would help if Eric Gordon or OJ Mayo goes ape sheet in pre-draft stuff and forces someone to way overthink themselves. Something I could halfway see the Sonics doing, considering in a weird way, they're on the path up. The Grizzlies, Knicks, and T-Wolves are in a position where they'll take the best player regardless and not even consider anything else.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Man, I don't know if I'll be able to watch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

No surprise, Michael Beasley has declared for the NBA draft.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> No surprise, Michael Beasley has declared for the NBA draft.


ya, rose is goin gin too right, i saw somthin about what agent hes leaning towards picking


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I really want Beasley on this team.

Id be happy with any of the big names besides Lopez. I just dont like his game, he's not a strong rebounder and to be honest, im just not excited about him. If we drafted him id feel pretty dissapointed compared with the other players....he's not a 'sexy pick'.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> I really want Beasley on this team.
> 
> Id be happy with any of the big names besides Lopez. I just dont like his game, he's not a strong rebounder and to be honest, im just not excited about him. If we drafted him id feel pretty dissapointed compared with the other players....he's not a 'sexy pick'.


I think he'll be like an Illgauskis


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> I think he'll be like an Illgauskis


Not nearly the shooter or having the range of Ilgauskas...


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Is Darrell Arthur coming out? Anybody who gets him in the middle of the first round is getting a future starter. If we could somehow work a trade to grab him in that range we would be getting a steal.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Darrell Arthur would be smart to come out, coming off a championship and a good game in it.

Lopez just screams 'need pick' to me - if it doesnt fit right, dont do it - no matter what the need.

Gimme the Bease, please.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I agree about Lopez being a 'need pick.' Hit the nail on the head Beeg.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

looks like rose is entering forsure...


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yup, Rose and Beasley are set for sure.

Beasley declared yesterday, and Rose is announcing soon (or has) that he is signing with a certain agent.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

It was just a formality really. We all knew both would be in.

Top 2 pick plzkthxbai


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

So...who's the representative for the Heat in the lotto?
Luck of the Irish C-Quinn?
Captain Udonis Haslem? (Both undrafted)
Mr. Heat Alonzo Mourning?
Last year's gem Pooh Cook?
Or...Randy Pfund...
Or that guy that looks like an egg with glasses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I hope we go with with Burnie like it is in S_D's sig


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wade will be there. Hes the franchise guy. Worked last year with Roy for Portland.

700 posts in this thread...wow...


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> So...who's the representative for the Heat in the lotto?
> Luck of the Irish C-Quinn?
> Captain Udonis Haslem? (Both undrafted)
> Mr. Heat Alonzo Mourning?
> Last year's gem Pooh Cook?
> Or...Randy Pfund...
> *Or that guy that looks like an egg with glasses.*




Hahah Andy Elisburg?


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yes. He once stood in front of me at a Heat game and I couldn't stop staring at his ring.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I want either Wade or Barron represent.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> Yes. He once stood in front of me at a Heat game and I couldn't stop staring at his ring.


Be honest......Is that b/c it was literally impossible to see the game?


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

This hasn't been talked about much, and I don't hope to jinx you but what happens id Miami doesn't get top 3? Who do you guys want to look at? Assuming Beasley/Rose/Mayo are all off the board.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



DQ for 3 said:


> Be honest......Is that b/c it was literally impossible to see the game?


Total eclipse.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Mayo vs. Bayless is what it comes down to for me. Who is a better fit? Who is the better future NBA baller? I think by draft time our organization should have a good idea.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Bayless would be a great fit here IMO. Mayo's probably the better player, though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

ya Gilbert staying in DC..I mean I guess Arenas said some stuff in the past but their fine now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Where would Kevin Love rank? Ahead or behind the Lopez brothers?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If we miss on Rose or Beasley, I want Mayo or Bayless definately. I prefer Mayo and think he'll be the better player, but Bayless is probably the better fit.

I'd still go with Mayo personally.

And Kevin Love would be late-lotto / early mid-round so not a chance we draft him, but he'd be after Brook Lopez (who I still think will go top 5 to a team in need), and before Robin (who I don't really know much about).


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Love could go anywhere from 8-18 - depends on who wants his unique skill set.

Id be happy with either Mayo or Bayless in the event that we cant get Beasley or Rose, but im still praying for a top 2 pick.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

The thing that hurts Love is his size. He has the skill set, but the size is his downside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> With the NBA regular season over, Heat guard Dwyane Wade turns to what will not be a normal off-season.
> 
> Wade, who had shock-wave treatment on his left knee March 11, plans to begin his rehabilitation May 5 in Chicago with renowned trainer Tim Grover.
> 
> A couple of weeks after that, he plans to represent the Heat at the May 20 draft lottery in Secaucus, N.J. Actually, that's not yet official. Wade hasn't formally asked the Heat to be the team's representative.
> 
> "They might pick somebody else," he said with a smile. "But I like my odds."
> 
> After the draft lottery, Wade will consult with Heat officials about potential draft choices. The Heat is guaranteed to be no worse than fourth by having the NBA's worst record (15-67).
> 
> Wade concurs with popular sentiment that Kansas State forward Michael Beasley and Memphis point guard Derrick Rose are the top picks. But as far as who the Heat should select, Wade wasn't ready to say.
> 
> "You've got to look at it from what pick we wind up getting," he said.


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> A couple of weeks after that, he plans to represent the Heat at the May 20 draft lottery in Secaucus, N.J. Actually, that's not yet official. Wade hasn't formally asked the Heat to be the team's representative.
> 
> "They might pick somebody else," he said with a smile. "But I like my odds."
> 
> After the draft lottery, Wade will consult with Heat officials about potential draft choices.


I think this is great that the team's consulting with Wade so much regarding the draft and off-season.

And yea, I hope we send Wade (if not Barron)!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

As long as consulting with Wade leads to us making the right pick for the team, and not necessarily who he thinks is the right pick, im all for it. Wade's the franchise and will get what he wants - but I hope its not a bias pick. We all knows he wants Rose - im not convinced that he's a better player than Michael Beasley at this stage.

Itd be a dilemma id love to have though.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Where would Kevin Love rank? Ahead or behind the Lopez brothers?


behind Brooke and way above Robin

Brook Lopez is the top pf/center in this draft imo. He has all the skills to be a solid center. I dont see all star type, but I think he will be a solid starter his whole career


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

im thinking building blocks here..... how long has it been since we had a blue chip pg. Its been forever 

Rose
Wade
Marion
Haslem

?
Wade
Beasley 
Marion
Haslem

I really like option 1 much better. Fast break team. Shooting would be an issue though. 

option two would be interesting. We could trade Marion or Haslem for a c or pg, whatever the best deal we could get. 

I really want the pg though. I think Rose is going to be stellar


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Diop is going to be free. Miami could crack the piggy bank for him...


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If you guys get Beasley, is Haslem expendable? Or do you want him to back-up your frontcourt? I think you could grab a handfull of expirings from Orlando for him if needed.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> If you guys get Beasley, is Haslem expendable? Or do you want him to back-up your frontcourt? I think you could grab a handfull of expirings from Orlando for him if needed.


depends on what happens with Marion...if we want to keep Marion, Haslem is the one who looks to be traded for a pg imo

if Marion wants too much money, we probably look to deal him for the pg


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> If you guys get Beasley, is Haslem expendable? Or do you want him to back-up your frontcourt? I think you could grab a handfull of expirings from Orlando for him if needed.


That would be selling low. We'd rather keep him as a backup, or trade him for a starter. And Orlando's expirings can't be traded anymore (end of season).


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> We all knows he wants Rose - im not convinced that he's a better player than Michael Beasley at this stage.


Beasley was obviously the better college player, at least statistically, but Rose in many people's eyes projects to be the better player in the long run. Combining what he did in the tournament with his physical advantages and natural feel for the game shape him out to be a better pro at his position than Beasley.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> im thinking building blocks here..... how long has it been since we had a blue chip pg. Its been forever
> 
> Rose
> Wade
> Marion
> Haslem
> 
> ?
> Wade
> Beasley
> Marion
> Haslem
> 
> I really like option 1 much better. Fast break team. Shooting would be an issue though.
> 
> option two would be interesting. We could trade Marion or Haslem for a c or pg, whatever the best deal we could get.
> 
> I really want the pg though. I think Rose is going to be stellar


Well, first of all, I don't ever see either Beasley playing SF or Haslem playing C as starting positions for us. Second, everyone seems to assume that if we get Rose we must become a fast-breaking team, which I don't believe is the case. Yes, players like Rose, Wade, Marion, Haslem, Banks, and Wright thrive in the full-court, but I've seen enough out of the main players in that group (Wade, Rose, Marion, and Haslem) to know that they're capable of operating efficiently in the half-court. All that line-up really needs is a starting center who can produce offense, play D, and rebound. Kurt Thomas maybe?


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> Well, first of all, I don't ever see either Beasley playing SF or Haslem playing C as starting positions for us. Second, everyone seems to assume that if we get Rose we must become a fast-breaking team, which I don't believe is the case. Yes, players like Rose, Wade, Marion, Haslem, Banks, and Wright thrive in the full-court, but I've seen enough out of the main players in that group (Wade, Rose, Marion, and Haslem) to know that they're capable of operating efficiently in the half-court. All that line-up really needs is a starting center who can produce offense, play D, and rebound. Kurt Thomas maybe?


We need someone who can affect shots in the paint. The loss of Zo was the huge downfall of our D, when you have someone like that behind you, it makes your perimeter defense look much better. Nobody is scared of driving on Blount or even Shaq while he was here. Joel might be a suitable backup, but he's not a starter and doesn't bring the minimal offense that we need from that position.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

That's exactly what I mean by playing D. Nowadays, its not usually important for a C to play one-on-one D, but to guard the paint in a zone kind of way. Shaq was somewhat underrated in his ability to do that, at least when he was motivated on D. I agree Joel is a suitable future backup, but there's no question that if we're to contend next year, our starting C is not on the roster right now. I'd love to have Zo back more than anything, but his health issues and age prevent him from being a reliable and consistent starter.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Zo could start for us. Thats not to say he would play starters minutes, but I think itd be good for us to have him as a starter (assuming he comes back). No other player on our team has as much heart and hustle and energy, to instill that from the jump ball and make everyone feel they need to lift...would be very helpful. Blount can backup Zo for 20 minutes and we can spot Haslem 5-8 minutes at center also.

and Jace, i know alot of these draft experts think Rose is going to project as the better player long term - but to me, Beasley is a 20/10 waiting to happen. There just arent many guys who can do that in this league. Not to say he'll be a 20/10 straight away - but if hes anything like a Chris Bosh or an Antawn Jamison...teaming that with a Dwyane Wade and Shawn Marion would be a nightmare matchup for opponents. Not to say Rose cant be a Kidd or Paul - but Wade likes the ball in his hands. It could stunt Rose's growth, or enhance it, playing with Wade...its a 50/50 proposition the more I think about it. 

1 month till we know our fate.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Jace said:


> Well, first of all, I don't ever see either Beasley playing SF or Haslem playing C as starting positions for us. Second, everyone seems to assume that if we get Rose we must become a fast-breaking team, which I don't believe is the case. Yes, players like Rose, Wade, Marion, Haslem, Banks, and Wright thrive in the full-court, but I've seen enough out of the main players in that group (Wade, Rose, Marion, and Haslem) to know that they're capable of operating efficiently in the half-court. All that line-up really needs is a starting center who can produce offense, play D, and rebound. Kurt Thomas maybe?


Forcing a team thats built for run n gun to play in the half-court would be about as backwards as it gets! Not to mention we lack the C and 3pt shooters that it would take to make it work. If Rose is the pick its time for Riles to go upstairs and for the Miami Heat to become the EC version of the Suns.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Back to the question of if we drop... Noone will take Bayless at #3 except us which means he is a 100% backup plan.

I would still be excited with Bayless, just upset that he isn't the other two.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Bayless would excite me. During the season we were just as high on him as Rose - obviously tourney performances were different, but they dont make or break a player. Bayless would be a very, very nice consilation prize.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> Diop is going to be free. Miami could crack the piggy bank for him...


Diop is my early pick for this offseason's player-who-is-vastly-overpaid award.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I could see him getting half the mid level...but noone is stupid enough to give him more than that, surely.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

When guys like Mark Blount and Raef Laefrentz walk around with massive contracts, you must wonder.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> I could see him getting half the mid level...but noone is stupid enough to give him more than that, surely.


im pretty sure he will get the full midlevel

teams overpay for bigs


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I suppose if Smush can get half a midlevel, Diop can. Still - the guy is getting barely 20 minutes a game on the Nets...I wouldnt dish out 20 mill over 4 years for him or something.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Diop is a stupider, less athletic Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> im pretty sure he will get the full midlevel
> 
> teams overpay for bigs





BG44 said:


> I suppose if Smush can get half a midlevel, Diop can. Still - the guy is getting barely 20 minutes a game on the Nets...I wouldnt dish out 20 mill over 4 years for him or something.


Bigs have been overpaid for far less than what Diop brings to the table. I hope we don't throw alot of cash at him, but he'll get a good paycheck b/c that's just how it works.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

You guys should really go check the Miami Heat links and see the link I posted.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I was going to question your maturity until I looked at your age. Congrats finding the internet little buddy.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

If you guys would move Haslem after you draft Beasley how about...

Haslem for Mo Williams

?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Ruff Draft said:


> If you guys would move Haslem after you draft Beasley how about...
> 
> Haslem for Mo Williams
> 
> ?


If we trade Haslem (aka the glue of our team) it'll be for cap space or *quality* players!


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Ruff Draft, Mo is very talented but he's not really "liked" on our board right now (after he chose Milwaukee over Miami in the off-season to make more money).

He's also overpaid and I'm not sure he really fits our team. I'm not a fan of his game either actually..

But yea, if we draft Beasley, Haslem for a good PG is something we have to look at,, I just don't like Mo as that option.


----------



## bball2223

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

wow 50 freaking pages, thats pretty impressive. You Miami Heat fans sure know how to stay active.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Lets go Heat! :rock:

We'll get 53 by lottery nite, easy :biggrin:


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We've been in the lottery a long time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



bball2223 said:


> wow 50 freaking pages, thats pretty impressive. You Miami Heat fans sure know how to stay active.





Jace said:


> We've been in the lottery a long time.


Yup, this is the thread we all came to after wanting to break our tv's from watching this team lose game after game after game


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Has anyone thought of thus? What if? Miami ends up with teh 3rd or 4th pick, then we traded our pick and maybe player or somthing for Dirk? I think Dirk is a great player and it could be like a Pau thing w/ him where he cant be the main guy. I'd def consider it..What do you guys think?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

No for many reasons.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

How are we gona get Dirk without giving up Wade lol..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

We arent.

If Dallas were ever stupid enough to give up Dirk for a top 4 pick, Haslem and Blount - we would do it in a New York minute.

PG - Williams
SG - Wade
SF - Marion
PF - Dirk
C - Zo

Thatd challenge Boston. Too bad itll never, ever, ever, ever, ever, happen.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

how did Boston get KG without giving up Pierce? Same way, we give up some young bucks and picks (ovbiously one of them being a first)


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Al Jefferson was the key piece to that deal. We _might _have Beasley.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> how did Boston get KG without giving up Pierce? Same way, we give up some young bucks and picks (ovbiously one of them being a first)


But that whole trade was really centered around Al Jefferson going to Minnesota to take over KG's position. An equivalent might be us trading them Beasley while giving Dallas a few favors (eg. taking bad contracts, giving them young guns or picks, etc..), but given Beasley isn't proven, a deal like that for Dirk is unlikely anyway unless Dallas really wants to blow up from the core.

But you were talking if we miss on the 1st and 2nd pick right? So with the 3rd or 4th, theres really no chance.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I give you credit for trying, but no one is biting on your bating, keep it moving.

UD40


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



> Heat management is enamored with Memphis point guard Derrick Rose, and Shawn Marion has joined Dwyane Wade in openly hoping Miami can draft him. ''You've got to like his game,'' Marion said. ''And we're going to play small ball anyway.''. . . Wade said he's lobbying Alonzo Mourning to return ``but only . . . if he's healthy.''


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

^ Now I feel kinda bad.. What if we end up drafting Beasley and he's like "**** this.." :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

first let's see if we get the pick man


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Nooooo!1


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



NewAgeBaller said:


> ^ Now I feel kinda bad.. What if we end up drafting Beasley and he's like "**** this.." :laugh:


yea your right I'm not so sure they should be picking one over the other sspicially so de we don't have the pick yet and may not even get it..


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



thaKEAF said:


> Nooooo!1


:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:

Both your dreams crushed homie.



And yea we probably shouldn't be talking about Beasley or Rose so much (by "we" I mean the players, not us,, we can jinx ourselves as much as we want..)


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Isnt Pargo a FA this summer? He's gona cash in..I'd like to add him to this roster, if no Rose or mayo or somone..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Isnt Pargo a FA this summer? He's gona cash in..I'd like to add him to this roster, if no Rose or mayo or somone..


I've wanted us to sign him the past 2 or 3 summers. His shooting would have worked well next to Shaq and Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Wade2Matrix said:


> I've wanted us to sign him the past 2 or 3 summers. His shooting would have worked well next to Shaq and Wade.


yah he's gona cash in this summer


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Our players should stop talking one prospect up so much. The likelihood of a top 2 pick isnt that high. Theyre making it seem like anything less than Derrick Rose is a failure, when in reality, that isnt true.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



BG44 said:


> Our players should stop talking one prospect up so much. The likelihood of a top 2 pick isnt that high. Theyre making it seem like anything less than Derrick Rose is a failure, when in reality, that isnt true.


Thats the thing, i feel liek the way the media, and everyone is talking is like we already got teh pick when we're far from it! The % is low


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Wade needs to pay Stern under the table.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Im all for it - but I dont like seeing our players talk about Derrick Rose. We dont need our rookies confidence being shot straight away because our franchise guy and number 2 wingman both want someone else. I mean, atleast wait till we win the lotto!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yet another article by a south Florida writer hoping the Heat draft Rose, if given the opportunity.



> *Heat would bloom again with Rose*
> 
> First off, the blueprint relies on the Heat getting lucky.
> 
> That's what this comes down to, right? If the Heat doesn't snag the first or second pick in the NBA Draft lottery, then everything changes. The Heat would have to get lucky with whomever it gets rather than get the guy it really needs.
> 
> But let's say karma doesn't kick the Heat, the pingpong balls bounce the right way and the team secures one of the top two picks. Based on what's happened in the past two months, can the Heat hope for anything but ending up with Memphis prospect Derrick Rose?
> 
> You could say that based on Rose's performance in the NCAA Tournament. That's when the Michael Beasley-Rose consensus became more of a debate. Rose is big, fast, strong, unselfish, aggressive, and there were signs, at least, of a developing jumper.
> 
> Also favoring Rose is Dwyane Wade's approval. Wade probably remembers how much smoother the Heat offense ran when it had the healthy, dynamic, aggressive version of Jason Williams. Rose would be all that but better, younger and cheaper.
> 
> But there's no need to look at Rose's March Madness or Wade's wishes to see Rose is the answer for the Heat. These NBA playoffs suggest it, too. Ask perplexed point guards Rajon Rondo, Jason Kidd, Steve Nash, Rafer Alston and Bobby Jackson.
> 
> Eighth-seeded Atlanta got back in its series with Boston with Mike Bibby besting Rondo. Dallas' Kidd could do nothing with Hornets counterpart Chris Paul, and Phoenix's Nash couldn't slow San Antonio's Tony Parker. And does anyone think Houston's Alston and Jackson can prevent Utah's Deron Williams from closing out that series?
> 
> It used to be a point guard focused on setting up teammates or scoring, but these do-everything dynamos are the engines of the NBA's new perimeter era. They can get to the basket, score, pass ... basically carry the offense by making plays on their own, forcing defenses to make all kinds of uncomfortable choices.
> 
> If you have a player like Paul or Williams — and Rose is that kind of player — then you are on the cutting edge of the new template. If you don't, it's hard to overcome it unless you have something else, like overwhelming talent (Lakers), a dominating post presence (Orlando) or hardened veterans all around (Detroit).
> 
> Notice something, too, about the playoff victims at point guard. Nash and Kidd, neither of them athletic marvels to begin with, are a bit old to be chasing Parker and Paul. Rondo, Alston and Jackson are like recent Heat point guards, reliable pros expected to defer rather than do it all.
> 
> Those kinds of point guards probably are not going to cut it for the Heat anymore, especially with Pat Riley's stated preference for an open-court game. There were times this season when Riley urged Williams to be more aggressive, but Williams just didn't have that in him anymore.
> 
> Rose can do that, and if he's raw then next year provides a great chance for on-the-job learning. It's no secret Wade would like to get off the ball and with Rose he finally would be free of iffy propositions like Williams or former teammate Damon Jones at the point.
> 
> An added bonus is that Rose's 6-foot-3 frame and quickness allow him to take on the toughest defensive assignments. It's clear that preserving Wade is a top priority for the Heat, and a good way to do that is manning the point with someone who can take on some scoring load and defensive tasks while playing every night.
> 
> If the Heat can't get Rose, then Beasley would be a fine consolation, of course. Versatile, scoring big men always have a place in the league. You know the old adage about size.
> 
> Beasley can't do what Rose does, though. He can't run the offense while getting his points, making it easy for everyone else to get theirs, and threatening from all areas of the court.
> 
> That's what's working in the NBA playoffs, and that's why it looks like the Heat needs Rose.


Link


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I might have to agree. We'd still need a C desperately though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yea wateva we do in the draft, we seriously have to look at getting a center. Or atleast a rela big man.


----------



## Ben

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Diop is a free agent this year? Maybe should look at getting him, he's a solid center, and then take a nice pick in the draft.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yup. He might cost us our full MLE, but he might be worth it if we could sign him for 2 years.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Diop isn't worth six million, his all-around defense isn't good enough to justify that.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Yea I can't say Diop is worth the full MLE or close to it.. I'd give him the MLE for 2 years if we were in a desperate and urgent situation though, but we're not exactly looking at a championship run real soon. I rather go into next season with Blount starting at center and the MLE to spare than give Diop $6 million a year to be honest.

I like Diop though,, for like 3-4 I'd love to have him round, but 6 is getting a bit high for just good all-round big man defence.


----------



## Ben

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

I'm not sure, if Diop isn't signed, then Blount as the starting center? I wouldn't be too confident with that, even though he did play quite good sometimes this year.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

maybe you guys can snatch someone like dorsey or dj white if they slip...


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

They'd have to slip to number 52, as we traded our own 2nd rounder for Antoine Walker in 2005. We only have Orlando's because we gave them SVG.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

Chris Sheridan from espn said he wouldnt be surprised if both D'antoni and Amare weren't on that team next year..Amare anyone! If somone can, Riles can...


----------



## bball2223

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



bootstrenf said:


> maybe you guys can snatch someone like dorsey or dj white if they slip...


No offense to White or Dorsey but if the Heat end up getting either they will have gained almost nothing. Neither is a starting NBA center quality player especialy right out of the gate as a rookie.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



bball2223 said:


> No offense to White or Dorsey but if the Heat end up getting either they will have gained almost nothing. Neither is a starting NBA center quality player especialy right out of the gate as a rookie.


exactly - Joel Anthony and Earl Barron are as good or better than both


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*

15 or 16 more days till we know our fate...hurry up, this is killing me!


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Chris Sheridan from espn said he wouldnt be surprised if both D'antoni and Amare weren't on that team next year..Amare anyone! If somone can, Riles can...


It would be an absolute pipedream. Wade+Amare= :drool: 

But Riley wouldn't be able to rob Phoenix twice, would he?


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (16 days away!)*

Now I realize how long until we're all going to die of disappointment.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (16 days away!)*

:laugh:

Let's go disapointment!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (16 days away!)*

Shhhh!

Think positive!...well...think positive for the Heat!

For what its worth, I hope Miami/Memphis finish 1,2 - for your sake and ours. I dont care which pick we have out of the top 2 because id be just as happy with Beasley as I would Rose.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (16 days away!)*

Marion+Beasley would make a beastly F rotation, with UD as the first big off of the bench. Does anyone think Kwame could actually help us more than Diop? Kwame's got some mad strength in the low post if he could get himself healthy. 

PG: Marcus Banks/Chris Quinn
SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook
SF: Shawn Marion/Dorell Wright
PF: Michael Beasley/Udonis Haslem
C: Kwame Brown/Alonzo Mourning

Just look at that roation 2-4!!!

On the other hand, Rose would be awesome too (though he'd make one of Banks/Quinn redundent).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (16 days away!)*

If we get Beasley, would Riley look to trade UD for help at PG or Center?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (16 days away!)*

Probably, but the best PG we could get might be TJ Ford, and he's brittle. I'm not sure what Centers UD could reasonably fetch.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (16 days away!)*



Flash is the Future said:


> Marion+Beasley would make a beastly F rotation, with UD as the first big off of the bench. Does anyone think Kwame could actually help us more than Diop? Kwame's got some mad strength in the low post if he could get himself healthy.
> 
> PG: Marcus Banks/Chris Quinn
> SG: Dwyane Wade/Daequan Cook
> SF: Shawn Marion/Dorell Wright
> PF: Michael Beasley/Udonis Haslem
> C: Kwame Brown/Alonzo Mourning
> 
> Just look at that roation 2-4!!!
> 
> On the other hand, Rose would be awesome too (though he'd make one of Banks/Quinn redundent).


I very much like that lineup Flash, id be very happy with that.

Alternatively, if we got Rose - just insert Haslem at PF and Rose at PG and we are set.

Either way, awesome.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

Anybody know how available Jarett Jack still might be?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*



Jace said:


> Anybody know how available Jarett Jack still might be?


Very available, he hasn't played well at all in Portland (other than the occasional flash of excellence) and Portland fans have been looking to trade him like all season..

He's been very inconsistent and mistake-prone, maybe a poor man's Rondo..?

Anyway,, yea despite all the Kwame jokes, I wouldn't mind having him on board for cheap. If I had to pick between Kwame or Diop I'd probably say Diop just cause he's the "smarter" choice, but Kwame I can see doing more. Then again, we've already been through 1 of LA's garbage players in Smush, maybe we should pass up on Kwame..

15 days till the lottery n we going home winners!! :iwon:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

what if we got pargo? Could we afford him?


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

Am I the only one who is concerned that if we go get Rose and somehow Marion stays... we would be donut NJ or Washington pt.2?

I mean we will be a PG/SG/SF oriented team with nothing in the middle
... That doesn't sit really well with me. We will probably keep getting into the playoffs but never reach the finals.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*



Dee-Zy said:


> Am I the only one who is concerned that if we go get Rose and somehow Marion stays... we would be donut NJ or Washington pt.2?
> 
> I mean we will be a PG/SG/SF oriented team with nothing in the middle
> ... That doesn't sit really well with me. We will probably keep getting into the playoffs but never reach the finals.


Exactly thats one of hte problems. We'd def need to get some C..Mayb we could get Brand once he's a FA which i think he his next year, this year he has an option..(If marion gets out i guess that'd free some space and we could get him, that would be a good line up, Rose, Wade, Dorell??/DQ??, UD, Brand)...


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

I couldn't watch many games this year... Could Joel ANthony down the road ever give us some minutes as a situational defensive sub or does he just suck?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*



Smithian said:


> I couldn't watch many games this year... Could Joel ANthony down the road ever give us some minutes as a situational defensive sub or does he just suck?


I think he's got potential..


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

I'd take Lasme over Joel.

Give Lasme a solid year of teaching by Zo, and we have a nice, solid defensive presence for the future.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

If we can get a decent FA center we could be alright. It will ALL hinge on the draft. We will have a much better lineup out there next season, so we should compete for a late playoff spot straight away.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

The more I think about it BG is right about how if we had to settllr for a OJ mayo its not bad..He's probably a better scorer than Rose but he's also more of a shoot first pg. Also, he's had it given to him since he was like young, afterall he did sign his first autograph at the age of 11, and I think a plave that would bettter suit him is somwhete where he's the star. Here Dwyane's the star


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

Im just trying to keep us all (me included) in perspective. Bayless or Mayo would be massive boosts to this team, just like Rose or Beasley would. Any one of these guys would step in as a starter immediately - we cant ask for much more than that.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

Bayless intrigues me. Though I can't see us going with Mayo. In all likelihood we trade the pick if it's #3 or #4.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*



Flash is the Future said:


> Bayless intrigues me. Though I can't see us going with Mayo. In all likelihood we trade the pick if it's #3 or #4.


But for who?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*

Some veteran (Brand :angel, like the Ray Allen trade last year, probably combined with Blount's contract.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (15 days away!)*



Flash is the Future said:


> Some veteran (Brand :angel, like the Ray Allen trade last year, probably combined with Blount's contract.


Yah, i know i've said this like a million times but..Just if Kg was still avaible..AHH


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (14 days away!)*

I can honestly say id rather us keep the pick than trade for someone like Ray Allen. And thats not a slight on Ray, just more how stoked I am with a top 4 pick in this draft class.

Id actually be very happy with Bayless or Mayo. Both players are good shooters, have good size and are solid defensively (all rookies struggle, lets be honest). Potential is also very high for the 2 of them. The downside is they are combo guards...but isnt that what Wade was/is? Last time we drafted a combo guard and asked him to run our offense we went from lotto to second round playoffs...who says we cant do the same?

We are not as bad as we looked this year. A full training camp with Marion, Wade, Haslem and a top 4 pick (Beasley,Rose, Bayless or Mayo) would put us back in the mix. Thats 2 Allstars, a very solid, dependable PF and a high potential lottery pick who will get minutes from the get go.

Im excited...as if you cant tell.


----------



## Ben

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (14 days away!)*



> I can honestly say id rather us keep the pick than trade for someone like Ray Allen. And thats not a slight on Ray, just more how stoked I am with a top 4 pick in this draft class.


I don't think he was saying trading for Allen, he was talking about Brand. 



> Id actually be very happy with Bayless or Mayo. Both players are good shooters, have good size and are solid defensively (all rookies struggle, lets be honest). Potential is also very high for the 2 of them. The downside is they are combo guards...but isnt that what Wade was/is? Last time we drafted a combo guard and asked him to run our offense we went from lotto to second round playoffs...who says we cant do the same?


I agree, I'm happy with anyone that we pick top 4 this year, this pick could/will turn us right around. I'd prefer taking Rose obviously, but I'll be happy.



> We are not as bad as we looked this year. A full training camp with Marion, Wade, Haslem and a top 4 pick (Beasley,Rose, Bayless or Mayo) would put us back in the mix. Thats 2 Allstars, a very solid, dependable PF and a high potential lottery pick who will get minutes from the get go.


Sounds very nice if you ask me.



> Im excited...as if you cant tell.


That makes the two of us. :cheers:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (13 days away!)*

I know he wasnt referring to Ray Allen directly, I was more talking about a player of his calibre in general.

I honestly think we can be a playoff team next year, if things go our way. If we can have Wade for 70+ games, we will be in the playoffs.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (12 days away!)*

According to Chad Ford, OJ Mayo's stock is on the rise..
http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/insider/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080508&action=login&appRedirect=http%3a%2f%2finsider.espn.go.com%2fnba%2fdraft2008%2finsider%2fcolumns%2fstory%3fcolumnist%3dford_chad%26page%3dDraf****ch-080508


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (12 days away!)*

Also, heres a nice page from ESPN.com on the draft..
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (11 days away!)*

Interested to hear your thoughts guys on what we do if the unthinkable happens and we get the 4th pick in the draft. 

The way I see it, the first 3 will most likely be Beasley Rose and Bayless. Who would you pick at 4 and why, or would you try and package 4 and a veteran and do a Boston (trade high pick and fodder for established all star on the back end of his career).

Personally, id draft OJ Mayo. Yes he plays the same position as our best player, but hes a serious talent, and is capable of playing the point. Realistically, he could start the game at PG - play 15-20 minutes a game there, share time with Banks and Quinn who also are capable point guards. It would not be as ideal as having Rose, but Mayo is an NBA ready scorer and we are looking at a high octane offense. Pairing him with Wade could be very very nice.

Obviously my preference is that we get the 1st pick and draft Beasley, however it looks like the Heat front office is very high on Rose - so ill be happy if we end up with any of Beasley, Rose, Bayless (who could be VERY good here) or Mayo. 

Just dont give me Lopez or Gordon, they dont fit on this team.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (11 days away!)*

Exactly. I would be :curse: if we got Lopez. Gordon could be decent...just not on the Heat. I definitely see Bayless as our 3rd best option out there, and someone who might be worth keeping if we get the #3. If we get the #3, knowing Riley, we'll probably take Lopez #3, and trade him for Bayless (at #4) + cash + 2nd pick(s). Check out this blog from Ira.



> Yes, NBA scouts are at it already, even before the May 20 lottery sets the first 14 spots for the June 26 NBA Draft.
> 
> One NBA personnel official last week offered a look at his draft board, with the caveat that his comments were not for attribution and that his precise order not be listed.
> 
> "Just this morning I did my mock draft and I put (Derrick) Rose number one…
> 
> "I'll be honest about it, I'll be stunned if Miami doesn't take Rose."
> 
> The scout from an Eastern Conference team said he had Kansas State forward Michael Beasley going second after the Memphis guard, with Arizona guard Jerryd Bayless, Stanford center Brook Lopez and UCLA forward Kevin Love rounding out his first five.
> 
> "I personally am in the opinion that Bayless is going to be a big-time pro," he said. "He's way more of a point guard than people will give him credit for."
> 
> In his next group, the scout had Louisiana State forward Anthony Randolph, Southern Cal guard O.J. Mayo, Italian League forward Danilo Gallinari, Kansas forward Darrell Arthur, Syracuse forward Donte Greene, Texas guard D.J Augustin.
> 
> "Randolph would probably be my first player in that third tier," he said, perhaps overlooking Indiana guard Eric Gordon when listing that grouping.
> 
> Need more? We'll have it with an extensive lottery preview in Sunday's newspaper.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2008/05/one-scouts-take.html


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (11 days away!)*

Regarding Mayo, I'm not all that interested. But I agree, it might be worth it to hold on to him and see if he can raise his value a lot. Then, we could either keep him (and start a huge backcourt), or trade him for someone who really fits this team. He should be our 4th option.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (10 days away!)*

I just dont see Lopez as a fit here. Hes too much of a finesse big, and thats not what we need. Gordon can fill it up, but hes an undersized 2 and we already have one of the best 2 guards in the game. Mayo can play some point and would be an interesting backcourt partner with Wade - a large, athletic one at that. 

That NBA Draft Scouts radar is a tad dodgy. Kevin Love at 5!? No thanks....

Bayless is really my 3rd option. I love his game and think he could fit in well next to Wade. He is capable of running the point, it would be interesting to see how he balances creating for teammates and creating for himself. Hes very talented though.

Here's hoping for Beasley/Rose though! Not long till we know our fate...bring it on


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*



> *NBA draft analysts: Beasley, Rose clearly cream of crop, but next group not far behind*
> 
> There's no word yet on random searches for tomatoes and eggs upon entry to the May 20 NBA Draft Lottery party at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> Also unknown is whether Heat President Pat Riley or emcee Eric Reid will be provided with garbage lids or simply have to duck for cover should the ping-pong balls bounce the wrong way.
> 
> Of course, there also are a few with the perspective that the random-but-weighted drawing for draft position might not prove to be an apocalyptic event.
> 
> Apparently, even after Kansas State forward Michael Beasley and Memphis guard Derrick Rose are called to the stage by Commissioner David Stern at the June 26 NBA Draft, there will be some fairly talented prospects to follow.
> 
> And for a team coming off a 15-67 season, it's not exactly as if the third- or fourth-best college prospect wouldn't also provide an upgrade.
> 
> Yet that is the perception the Heat faces, with less than a 50-50 chance of emerging from the lottery with one of the first two selections.
> 
> "Look, everybody would like to have the opportunity to date Miss America," Bobcats Director of Scouting Scott Howard, the former University of Miami assistant coach, said. "So you say I want one or two. But there's a lot of beautiful girls in the draft."
> 
> "There certainly was nothing wrong with Deron Williams at three and Chris Paul at four," Heat General Manager Randy Pfund said of the 2005 draft, when Andrew Bogut and Marvin Williams went with the first two picks.
> 
> This year's draft hardly is unique in its two-fold billing.
> 
> Last year, it was Greg Oden and Kevin Durant and everyone else. Yet there was Al Horford, the former Gators forward and No. 3 pick by the Hawks, forcing the Celtics to a Game 7 last week in Boston.
> 
> In 2004, the debate was an either/or deliberation between Dwight Howard and Emeka Okafor, with Luol Deng and Andre Iguodala emerging as prized picks, as well.
> 
> "There's never just a two-player draft. There's players all over the draft," Grizzlies General Manager Chris Wallace said. "Most drafts yield more than two All-Stars. You just have to work to find them."
> 
> Still, it is a difficult position the Heat has wedged itself into, offering the hope of the double-double brilliance of Beasley or the floor artistry of Rose.
> 
> "I certainly will go on record early as saying Beasley and Rose are very, very good players," Pfund said. "But that doesn't mean there aren't other very good players in this draft."
> 
> ESPN analyst Jay Bilas has seen enough college ball to appreciate that the NCAA landscape hardly was a barren wasteland beyond Beasley and Rose.
> 
> "I think it's overstated," he said. "I think that the first two picks are tantalizing in their potential. I think there's a drop, but I don't think it's as great as some may suggest."
> 
> Among the players Bilas, Howard, Pfund and other scouts and observers place just after Beasley and Rose, each in their own individual order, are Arizona point guard Jerryd Bayless, Stanford center Brook Lopez and Southern Cal guard O.J. Mayo. Some have Indiana guard Eric Gordon in that group, others include UCLA forward Kevin Love, with others mentioning Louisiana State forward Anthony Randolph or Italian League forward Danilo Gallinari.
> 
> "I think that there is a subset that is deeper than three or four," Pfund said.
> 
> Like Rose and Beasley, all of the aforementioned are freshmen, except Lopez, who is a sophomore, and Gallinari, who turns 20 this year.
> 
> "Even though this group is very young, physically, most of this group could get out there in a scrimmage tomorrow and physically match up with NBA players," Pfund said.
> 
> While the Heat would prefer to decide between Beasley and Rose, Pfund already is looking at a bigger picture.
> 
> "At three, or at four, you can go through that next subset and have control of what you like," he said.
> 
> Or control of the draft's trade market, as Boston did when it dealt the No. 5 pick last June to Seattle for Ray Allen. Or come up with this year's Deron Williams or Paul, the two also-rans in 2004 who are still running deep into these playoffs.
> 
> "Beasley and Rose are more ready than the others, but that doesn't mean the others can't be ready," Pfund said. "And it doesn't mean the others, for a team coming off a 15-win season, aren't going to have an opportunity to play for us right away."


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-flspheatlottery11sbmay11,0,7516436.story


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

Was it ever announced who we were sending to the Draft Lottery? Or just rumours/suggestions?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Was it ever announced who we were sending to the Draft Lottery? Or just rumours/suggestions?


Wade said he wanted to do it so i'm guessing it'll be him.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

Ya we can't say no to him..


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

_*Does the Heat have its final four?*

Posted by Ira Winderman at 9:28:16 AM

Following up on Sunday's lottery preview, there is a sense here that the Heat has its four options lined up when it comes to draft prospects.

Should the Heat land the first pick, the thought remains that Derrick Rose is the choice. Yes, many scouts continue to point to Michael Beasley as the superior talent, but just about every team at the top of the lottery is in greater need of a point guard (which, perhaps, is the reason they're at the top of the lottery in the first place). 

At No. 2, the Heat would take the leftover between Rose and Beasley, who still would work out nicely. If the Celtics can make it work with Rajon Rondo at point guard with Garnett, Pierce and Allen, then the Heat could get by at the point with a second-tier talent alongside Beasley, Wade and Marion.

At No. 3, the sense is Pat Riley might prefer Stanford center Brook Lopez, while others on his staff see a point guard of the future in Arizona's Jerryd Bayless. 

At No. 4, the lowest it could fall in the lottery, the Heat likely would take whichever player remains among Rose, Beasley, Lopez and Bayless. 

After consultation with scouts and other draft sources, the sense is the Heat could find value in both Lopez and Bayless, with center and point guard not only two of the most difficult positions to fill, but also two of need. 

Yes, Rose and Beasley, in some order, remain the Nos. 1 and 1A choices for the Heat. But Lopez and Bayless, at Nos. 2 and 2A, hardly should be considered booby prizes._

Interesting read. I hope that we dont pick Brook Lopez...he just screams need pick, and I dont see him being anything special. To think that we went through this horrible season for him would probably make me resent him..which is unfair, but hey, im being honest.

Interesting to note OJ Mayo is off that list.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

Brook Lopez? PLEASE, not him....


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

Agreed. Id like to think that once our staff get to have individual workouts with each of the top prospects, that Lopez will be more or less out of the equation. He just does not seem like a guy capable of anything more than 12 and 7 kind of numbers...which isnt bad...but give me a Beasley or Rose or Bayless or Mayo any day - those guys could be legit all-stars and all have a place on this team. Its not like we are a center away from competing. We need people who can score, defend and create - someone to take the pressure off of Wade. I dont see that guy being Brook Lopez. I do see that guy being Beasley, Rose, Bayless or Mayo - and right now, as long as its not Lopez, id be happy with any one of those guys.


----------



## LamarButler

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

If the Heat don't get Beasley/Rose, I'd try trading the pick.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*










No love for Jerryd? I think he'd tear it up here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

Don't want Lopez either. 

Wasnt it Pfund's call to take Wade when Riley wanted Kaman? Hope Pfund wins out again if we end up at 3.

Hope we get a top 2 pick and wont have to make this decision.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

I trust our front office to take the best player...as long as that best player isnt Lopez


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

Im beginning to think Bayless might fall slightly due to his injury concerns and lack of wingspan. OJ Mayo's recent rise in popularity might also affect that. I think a lot might change once work-outs begin.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*

I want our top 4 to be (in order) Derrick Rose, Michael Beasley, Jerryd Bayless, OJ Mayo.

I'll be really disappointed if we pick Brook Lopez, especially with the 3rd pick (or higher..). The only way I'd take Lopez if a trade-down was lined up, say Lopez for Mayo + 2nd rnd pick.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (9 days away!)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> I want our top 4 to be (in order) Derrick Rose, Michael Beasley, Jerryd Bayless, OJ Mayo.
> 
> I'll be really disappointed if we pick Brook Lopez, especially with the 3rd pick (or higher..). The only way I'd take Lopez if a trade-down was lined up, say Lopez for Mayo + 2nd rnd pick.


Lopez's stock has fallen lately


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (8 days away!)*

I Wasn't impressed with any of the two Lopez during the tourney. They were a huge part of their team but that is on a college level. I don't expect them to be more than a solid role player.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (8 days away!)*



Dee-Zy said:


> I Wasn't impressed with any of the two Lopez during the tourney. They were a huge part of their team but that is on a college level. I don't expect them to be more than a solid role player.


Ya agree they weren't stellar, they just held there ground. They werent dominant..I think they'll be good role players also


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (8 days away!)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Ya agree they weren't stellar, they just held there ground. They werent dominant..I think they'll be good role players also


I agree - both will probably have good, long pro careers. But I doubt they will ever be all stars (Maybe Brook), or significant players on winning teams. They're the kind of guys you want on your roster, but you don't want to use a top 10-20 pick on them.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (8 days away!)*



> ODDS NOW FAVOR ROSE...
> 
> Rose is considered a cross between Chris Paul and Deron Williams, with excellent size, athleticism and leadership abilities. The lack of a consistent jump shot is the only real mark against him.
> 
> In the last 20 years, only one player shorter than 6-6 -- Allen Iverson -- has ever gone No. 1. When in doubt, NBA GMs almost always opt for a big man. However, as we watch point guards such as Paul, Williams and Tony Parker dominate in the playoffs, the thinking is beginning to change. It's no longer considered a given that a big man is the key to winning in the NBA.
> 
> Over the past few months, I've talked to scouts and/or executives from almost every team in the draft lottery in an effort to determine what each would do with the No. 1 pick. Some were open, while some refused to answer.
> 
> With character questions still swirling around Beasley, and Rose gaining stock in the eyes of NBA front-office decision-makers, Beasley is no longer the favorite to be the No. 1 pick -- and he has dropped to No. 2 on our Top 100.
> 
> With about a week to go before the NBA draft lottery, Rose has emerged as the most likely candidate for the No. 1 pick.
> 
> The race remains close: We're projecting seven lottery teams opting for Rose and seven for Beasley. But if you break down the likelihood of each team's landing the No. 1 pick, it's a landslide for Rose. According to our latest intel, Rose has a 66.3 percent chance of becoming the No. 1 pick -- up dramatically from the 10.5 percent chance we gave him in March.
> 
> Here's the team-by-team breakdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Miami Heat
> Odds of winning the lottery: 25 percent
> 
> In March, all indications were that Beasley would be the man for Miami. He would be a big upgrade over Udonis Haslem and, alongside Dwyane Wade and Shawn Marion, would give the Heat a formidable trio of athletes on the floor.
> 
> However, word out of Miami right now is that Pat Riley has fallen head over heels for Rose and believes that a backcourt of Wade and Rose would be the most explosive in the NBA.
> 
> Edge: Rose*


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...ry?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080512


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (8 days away!)*

Sorry for the long post, but it was from ESPN.COM and they were giving me a free preview, idk if there giving it everyone now, but i figured i'd post it before we lost it..I think the odds shifted to Rose b/c of the great play from young PG's like CP and Deron Williams..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (8 days away!)*

Good read. Thanks for posting it. 

What also had to help Rose a lot was that he played his best at the tournament games that Riley was at.


----------



## TM

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (8 days away!)*

Sorry I had to edit it. Copyright problems if we post entire articles.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*

OK so I did the ESPN Lotto thing once again to see where our chances lie:

Results from 50 clicks:

Lopez - 6
Bayless - 21
Rose - 21
Beasley - 2 

We received the first pick 17 times and the second pick 6 times. 

Looks like our most likely debate is not Rose/Beasley but Rose/Bayless :\

Ill be happy with any of those 3, but Beasley really is the guy I want. If we dont get the top pick, itll all depend on who picks first as to who we get.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*



BG44 said:


> OK so I did the ESPN Lotto thing once again to see where our chances lie:
> 
> Results from 50 clicks:
> 
> Lopez - 6
> Bayless - 21
> Rose - 21
> Beasley - 2
> 
> We received the first pick 17 times and the second pick 6 times.
> 
> Looks like our most likely debate is not Rose/Beasley but Rose/Bayless :\
> 
> Ill be happy with any of those 3, but Beasley really is the guy I want. If we dont get the top pick, itll all depend on who picks first as to who we get.


wait so when we got the first pick 17 times it didn't have us picking Beasley everytime? I guess they updated that system..Here's a scary factoid: out of the last 14 teams to go into the draft lottery with the highest % , only two teams came out happy..


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*

Ok so I tried 10 clicks on the Lottery Generator again. Either I'm lucky as hell or my machines not working :biggrin:

1. #1 Derrick Rose
2. #1 Derrick Rose
3. #1 Derrick Rose
4. #1 Derrick Rose
5. #4 Brook Lopez
6. #1 Derrick Rose
7. #4 Jerryd Bayless
8. #4 Brook Lopez
9. #4 Jerryd Bayless
10. #2 Derrick Rose

Thats *50% Pick 1*, 10% Pick 2, 40% Pick 4.
or..
Thats *60% Derrick Rose*, 20% Jerryd Bayless, 20% Brook Lopez.

Lets go Heat!! :banana::smoothcriminal::banana:


I got the 4th pick a bit more than I wanted though..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Ok so I tried 10 clicks on the Lottery Generator again. Either I'm lucky as hell or my machines not working :biggrin:
> 
> 1. #1 Derrick Rose
> 2. #1 Derrick Rose
> 3. #1 Derrick Rose
> 4. #1 Derrick Rose
> 5. #4 Brook Lopez
> 6. #1 Derrick Rose
> 7. #4 Jerryd Bayless
> 8. #4 Brook Lopez
> 9. #4 Jerryd Bayless
> 10. #2 Derrick Rose
> 
> Thats *50% Pick 1*, 10% Pick 2, 40% Pick 4.
> or..
> Thats *60% Derrick Rose*, 20% Jerryd Bayless, 20% Brook Lopez.
> 
> Lets go Heat!! :banana::smoothcriminal::banana:
> 
> 
> I got the 4th pick a bit more than I wanted though..


It seems like everyone's loving that new guy who dances... :smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal::smoothcriminal:


----------



## Ben

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Ok so I tried 10 clicks on the Lottery Generator again. Either I'm lucky as hell or my machines not working :biggrin:
> 
> 1. #1 Derrick Rose
> 2. #1 Derrick Rose
> 3. #1 Derrick Rose
> 4. #1 Derrick Rose
> 5. #4 Brook Lopez
> 6. #1 Derrick Rose
> 7. #4 Jerryd Bayless
> 8. #4 Brook Lopez
> 9. #4 Jerryd Bayless
> 10. #2 Derrick Rose
> 
> Thats *50% Pick 1*, 10% Pick 2, 40% Pick 4.
> or..
> Thats *60% Derrick Rose*, 20% Jerryd Bayless, 20% Brook Lopez.
> 
> Lets go Heat!! :banana::smoothcriminal::banana:
> 
> 
> I got the 4th pick a bit more than I wanted though..


Niiiiiiice. I like the sound of 50% 1st.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*



> *Dwyane Wade to be on hand to help Heat's mojo for NBA Draft lottery*
> 
> The Heat again will attempt procurement-by-player at the NBA Draft lottery.
> 
> After putting forward Caron Butler on stage at the 2003 drawing and winding up with Dwyane Wade, the Heat confirmed Monday that Wade will represent the team at next Tuesday's drawing in Secaucus, N.J.
> 
> Wade, who has been rehabilitating his left knee in Chicago, will represent the Heat during the televised portion of the May 20 process, which begins at 7:30 p.m. on ESPN.
> 
> Behind the scenes, where the actual drawing will take place 2 1/2 hours in advance, the Heat will be represented by Senior Vice President of Basketball Operations Andy Elisburg, who filled a similar role when the Heat emerged in 2002 with the pick that turned into Butler and in 2003 with the selection utilized on Wade.





> *Lottery party set*
> 
> The Heat announced formal plans for its lottery party, with free admission and parking for the event at AmericanAirlines Arena that runs May 20 from 6 p.m. to 9 p.m. ...
> 
> Because it will play exhibitions in Paris and London, the Heat has been granted permission to open its training camp, its first under new coach Erik Spoelstra, Sept. 26.


Link


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*

In a way, I want the second pick. We still get a great play, the pressure is much lower on the player coming in, and if we end up with a dud, it wasn't out fault directly.


----------



## Ben

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*



Smithian said:


> In a way, I want the second pick. We still get a great play, the pressure is much lower on the player coming in, and if we end up with a dud, it wasn't out fault directly.


Makes our pick a lot more straight forward, and depending on who gets #1, we could still get the guy we wanted.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*

Anybody been listening to 790 the Ticket today....

They were discussing earlier that reports are coming out about the Nuggets shopping Melo, and that Miami could potentially bring a pretty good offer with (hopefully) the #1 pick, plus a package of players - presumably Haslem or Marion being the big piece.

I don't think Denver would be very intelligent to move Melo - but after years of 1 and done's, maybe a change is needed. Now you get a fresh "superstar" talent coming out, with the build up almost as big as he had coming out of Syracuse.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*

Like I said in my other thread, id definately consider a trade for Melo. People are underrating him. Hes not a great defender, but he can flat out put the ball in the hoop. I do think that #1 + Marion is a bit much though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*



> *Momentum is building for Rose*
> 
> 
> As Tuesday's draft lottery approaches, the buzz builds around Memphis point guard Derrick Rose, whom a growing number of teams now favor over Kansas State power forward Michael Beasley, one NBA personnel official asserted.
> 
> The Heat told one NBA person it leans toward Rose if it picks first, though a Heat official cautioned there is no decision. An official with another team who spoke to Miami was left believing Pat Riley loves Rose, but Beasley also has some support internally.
> 
> So whom should Miami take if it picks first? We asked more than a dozen basketball people -- NBA executives, college coaches and TV commentators -- and more than two-thirds said Rose. Some feedback:
> 
> • All four NBA personnel officials -- three of whose teams have lottery picks -- voted Rose for Miami (all requested anonymity).
> 
> ''You take Rose because the game is becoming increasingly guard oriented,'' one team's scouting director said. ``Guards who have that combination of speed and power have increasing impact in the league. And if Miami doesn't take Rose, they will continue to have a huge point guard problem. They can do without a great power forward more than a great point guard.''
> 
> A second scouting director said, ``You have so many smaller point guards, and here's a chance to get a bigger [6-3], more physically mature one. His perimeter shooting consistency will get better.''
> 
> Another personnel man said Beasley, at 6-9, won't consistently ''be going against smaller power forwards like he did in college. With Rose, he's a tough matchup no matter what.'' Still, he expects some teams would take Beasley No. 1.
> 
> • We sampled college-coach perspective from Louisville's Rick Pitino, Villanova's Jay Wright and Houston's Tom Penders, and all pushed Rose for Miami. ''Beasley is a great player, and statistically will give you double-doubles,'' Pitino said. ``But Rose is a game-changer. He makes other people better. His speed is incredible. He can be a great defensive player. He's got great size and he's strong. I just love him. You can't get dominating point guards and centers often in the NBA.''
> 
> Rose, Wright said, ''will attract free agents. NBA players will want to play with a point guard with that size'' and skill. And as Penders noted, ``Look at the [NBA] impact Chris Paul and Deron Williams have had.''
> 
> ESPN analyst/former St. John's coach Mike Jarvis goes further: ``In some ways, I like Rose even more than Chris Paul. And you're never going to have a chance to have that backcourt again of Rose and Dwyane Wade. Rose potentially could be one of the best point guards in a long time. I don't think it's really that difficult a decision.''
> 
> • Pro-Beasley: ESPN analyst and former St. John's coach Fran Fraschilla, who has studied both players, is conflicted, but ''if you put a gun to my head, I would probably take Beasley [if Miami picks first]. There will be growing pains for Derrick running a team. Derrick is 50/50 whether he's an NBA All-Star or Jason Williams or Antonio Daniels.'' Former NBA coach Chuck Daly said Miami cannot pass on Beasley because ``he's a sure-fire All-Star, a 20-10 guy. He's so clever around the basket and a great offensive rebounder.''
> 
> • Two NBA personnel executives said Miami should take Stanford center Brook Lopez if it picks third, and Arizona point guard Jerryd Bayless if it chooses fourth.


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*

Thanks for the news W2M. Just a week left till the Lottery!!

* Thats a dangerous avatar by the way.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*

:lol: 

Changed


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*

Worst luck follows Heat in draft lotteries


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*



> In seven previous visits to the lottery, the Heat not only has never improved its position, it has gone backward six times and held its position only once.
> 
> "All we want to do this time is play good defense," General Manager Randy Pfund joked of a process that offers nothing close to active participation.


:rofl:

On another note, how many posts do you think we'll see *****ing about Stern and his favoritism if we win the #1 pick there with *Wade* representing us? :laugh:


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*

I heard they wanted to send Barron but the League said no - if the Heat didn't get the #1, they feared for the lives of everyone in New York after Earl's reaction.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (7 days away!)*



DQ for 3 said:


> I heard they wanted to send Barron but the League said no - if the Heat didn't get the #1, they feared for the lives of everyone in New York after Earl's reaction.


haha..ya like that fact that I posted 12 out of the last 14 teams who were the favorites for the draft lottery didn't get it..its suprising to me what that espn analyst said in W2Ms post that he thinks rose is the risk and beasleys the forsure..I really see it the other way around


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (6 days away!)*

I really dont see how Beasley is a risk. The guy dominated the NCAA, set a double doubles record...I just dont see where the risk is. Hes gonna be a good player from Day 1 - with the possibility of being a great player. He AVERAGED 25 and 12 people!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (6 days away!)*



BG44 said:


> I really dont see how Beasley is a risk. The guy dominated the NCAA, set a double doubles record...I just dont see where the risk is. Hes gonna be a good player from Day 1 - with the possibility of being a great player. He AVERAGED 25 and 12 people!


ya, like I said idk what it is I just feel that way in my head


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (6 days away!)*

Dont get me wrong, id be very happy with Derrick Rose...but ill be dissapointed if we get the number 1 pick and pass on Beasley. All the best teams in the league have a post presence that can give them 20/10 on any given night (NO - West, SA - Duncan, LA - Gasol, BOS - Garnett, UTA - Boozer). We dont have that. Sure, 3 of those teams have star point guards (Paul, Parker and Deron) - but I think we are underrating the effect a big guy can have on a team. I mean, Rajon Rondo and Derek Fisher arent All-Stars and their teams finished top of their respective conferences.

Derrick Rose is the sexier pick. His game is flashier, and PG's are the talk of the town at the moment. But dont sleep on the need of a 20/10 player that would get all kinds of good looks with Wade and Marion on this team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (6 days away!)*

I think the reason Beasley is more of a risk is cause with Rose, most of us are expecting him to be the "solid" PG for a while, with all the athleticism, body, mindset and potential to improve into a Chris Paul one day.

With Beasley, we're gona be expecting him to atleast have a Durant-like season and be a good (or atleast solid for his rookie season) scorer and rebounder, pretty much from the go.

Right now I'd go with Rose too, but I don't mind picking Beasley either. Sucks for Beasley though - he put together an historic college season and cause he was eliminated before Rose in the tourney, his stock's been dropping ever since.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (6 days away!)*

Beasley may not produce as much as Rose in his first year, but he'll get there. The kid is amazing. Still my pick for Miami.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

Beasley wont put up Durant like numbers his first year, mainly because if we get the first or second pick, hes in a very different situation to Durant - where there were no all-stars or players ahead of him, and he had the green light every night.

In Miami, Beasley would probably put up 14 and 8 as a rookie - with an eye towards 20/10 2 years down the track. Id track his development as something like a Chris Bosh - has the range you like from a power forward, can score inside, is a lefty, has an excellent face up game...there are a few similarities there. Beasley would need a good defender at the C to help cover for him defensively, as i think he will struggle on that side atleast in his early years - so sign Zo and Diop, trade blount for a PG, and we are sweet 

PG - Duhon (25)/Banks (15)/Quinn (8)
SG - Wade (38)/Cook (10)
SF - Marion (38)/Wright (10)
PF - Beasley (32)/Haslem (16)
C - Diop (20)/Zo (15)/Haslem (13)

To me, thats a 6-8 seed in the East.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

I doubt we'd have enough money to sign both Duhon and Diop. And even if we did, I doubt we'd use it since Riley has already come out and said that we arent gonna spend much money this offseason.

If we got Rose then our only hole would be at Center. A starting lineup which features Rose, Wade, Marion, and UD would be pretty good too. Most expect Rose to be a good defender in the NBA so putting him along with Marion, UD and possibly Zo would be a very good core to a very good defensive team. And offensively, Wade and Rose would create a bunch of easy baskets for UD, Marion and whoever are center. I wouldnt be mad at all if we got Beasley, but i'm hoping we draft Rose.

I just hope at this point next week we're debating Rose or Beasley and not Bayless or Lopez :gopray:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

I understand your point. But just looking at the needs of this team (last in rebounding, last in ppg)...how can we pass up a potential, almost guaranteed double double guy? He'll be better than Haslem next year, and way better in years to come. I like Rose, id be happy if we got him...I just hope he isnt Raymond Felton (meaning an average PG with potential). I just see Beasley as a guy who will make an instant impact atleast offensively - where as Rose's instant impact is debatable. Having athletes like Wade, Marion and Beasley running the floor would be a beautiful thing - any of them could go off for 20+ any given night. 

Also - Duhon could be acquired via trade, he wouldnt be expensive on the open market either. Deal Blount. Deal Haslem if need be (preferably not)...theres no room for sentiment after 15 wins.

I hope your right W2M - Rose/Beasley debate sure owns Bayless/Mayo/Lopez. Im so pumped, but I cant believe I wont be able 2 watch it live...keep me updated.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

I'd be extremely happy with either one. Tuesday will either be a great day and the start to a new Heat era or a pretty bad day and a continuation of the Heat's poor luck the past couple of seasons. Can't wait for tuesday 

Why wont you be watching it live?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

Well, Australia for one...and ill be at work. 7:30pm in the US is about 11am the day after in Australia, so ill be in a meeting 

Ill be posting like none other the minute i get out though. 

Agreed - ill be happy with Beasley or Rose, i just wanna get 1st or 2nd pick. If not - im well and truly firmly on the Jerryd Bayless bandwagon.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

Get internet on your cell phone 

Check nba.com via your mobile!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



Dee-Zy said:


> Get internet on your cell phone
> 
> Check nba.com via your mobile!


Yup, that's the easy solution


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

If only it was that simple.

Im genuinely just psyched that we will have a top 4 pick on this team - this should be our highest draft pick in history, if he can have the impact or a similar impact to that of DWade as a rookie...look out


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

Duhon would be perfect next to Wade.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

Glad someone has my viewpoint 

Duhon can handle the rock, take open shots and knock em down, and is a solid defender.

Anyone wanna give us a detailed scouting report on Bayless (wheres HKF when I need him...)

Sidenote: What number would Rose wear if he played for us?


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



BG44 said:


> Glad someone has my viewpoint
> 
> Duhon can handle the rock, take open shots and knock em down, and is a solid defender.
> 
> Anyone wanna give us a detailed scouting report on Bayless (wheres HKF when I need him...)
> 
> Sidenote: What number would Rose wear if he played for us?


25?? I was wondering the same thing..I THINK he wore 25 somwhere but I'm prob wrong..thats a problem that I'll welcome though


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

25! he'd better not be Anthony Carter v2.0  j/k

Beasley couldnt wear 30 either. Barron would rape and consume him if he tried.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

Bayless is the best point guard in this draft. He is better than Derrick Rose in every single way imaginable. People always point to Rose's athleticism. Since when do point guards need to be athletic? Mark Jackson? John Stockton? Steve Nash? Jason Kidd? I don't see Chris Paul dunking. Besides, if you want athleticism you can probably find the video of Bayless throwing down an alley oop against Arizona State where the top of his head is level with the rim. Kid has springs in his legs. 

Bayless shoots better than Rose, he makes better decisions, and his handle is better. One thing that I noticed about Rose is that he can't change hands at full speed. When he is pushing the ball full court on a solo fastbreak and he is forced to change hands he stops his dribble, takes his one or two steps, and tries to finish. He gets stripped in the lane way too often. 

I'm not buying the "he will become a good shooter" argument either. I thought everyone understood from Damon Jones and Rafer that Wade needs a point guard who can defend and knock down the three. Rose can't even shoot free throws yet somehow he is going to make NBA 3-pointers against NBA defenders? Travis Best pt. 2.

Bayless will be the best point guard to come out of this draft. Beasley is the safest pick and I expect him to come in and score the ball a lot like an Antwan Jamison. Finally, I think that O.J. Mayo will end up the best player out of this draft class. I expect him to explode in the NBA like Dwyane Wade because he plays an NBA style and will get to the free throw line regularly. If we end up with Mayo or Bayless I won't be crying.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

While I think you were a bit critical on Rose, I do understand where your skepticism is coming from. I have some fears that are slightly similar, but look at Wade's jump shot and how much that has come around since he started. 

I do however think Bayless may be the better fit next to Wade. He is a good shooter, is athletic, can create better than he gets credit for and is also pretty athletic. Not a bad consolation prize at all IMO.

If we finish top 3, and only consider Beasley, Rose or Bayless...ill be happy as hell


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

I like Bayless and he'd be my 3rd choice but no team is taking him over Rose.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

Of course not. Everyone wants Rose by now I wouldve thought, but Bayless is gonna be a very good player - and potentially a better fit here than other places.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



> *NBA keeps lottery off camera*
> 
> Two of the most anticipated events for South Florida sports fans this year -- the NFL Draft and the NBA draft lottery -- aren't even games.
> 
> Actually, what ESPN will be airing Tuesday will be the results of the weighted lottery, not the actual lottery. The NBA continues to conduct the lottery behind closed doors, about 90 minutes before the broadcast but in the presence of representatives for every lottery team -- including Heat senior vice president Andy Elisburg.
> 
> (The team representatives inside the room are different from the ones who will be on stage during the broadcast, a group that will include the Heat's Dwyane Wade.)
> 
> The people in the room where the lottery is performed are not permitted to leave -- or use phones or electronic devices -- to spread the results before ESPN's broadcast at 8 p.m.
> 
> During the time in between, the team logos are placed in envelopes, allowing the lottery picks to be revealed in descending order on ESPN.
> 
> Besides airing a lottery preview show at 1:30 p.m. Tuesday, ESPN's NBA Shootaround at 7:30 will be lottery-intensive, with Stuart Scott, Jon Barry and Michael Wilbon anchoring from the site of the Eastern Conference finals.
> 
> The lottery show will begin at 8 p.m., with Mark Jones, Jay Bilas and reporter Doris Burke hosting on-site from Secaucus, N.J.
> 
> As a TV show, the lottery thrives in years like this, when there are a couple of star players. Last year's lottery show generated a 2.0 rating -- ESPN's best for the event -- but below its 2.4 average for playoff games.
> 
> Indications are the Heat leans strongly toward taking Memphis point guard Derrick Rose over Kansas State power forward Michael Beasley if it picks first.
> 
> ''If I were Miami, I would take Rose simply because he's a point guard that has size and athletic ability and he's special,'' Bilas said, adding it would be difficult to secure an impact point guard through free agency.
> 
> And if Miami picks third or fourth, Bilas said he ''probably'' would take Arizona point guard Jerryd Bayless or Indiana shooting guard Eric Gordon, though several NBA personnel people said Stanford center Brook Lopez would make sense at No. 3.
> 
> Southern California shooting guard O.J. Mayo ''has been very impressive, but I still think Bayless is probably long-term a better player,'' Bilas said. ``Bayless is not a traditional point guard, but he can play the point.''


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

So basically you mean it'll be like last year? Man I wish I could watch it anyway but I'll be at skool.. I'll prob jump outta class round then I guess..

Hey BG, wat time/date is the Lottery in Sydney, do you kno?


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



adam said:


> Bayless is the best point guard in this draft. He is better than Derrick Rose in every single way imaginable. People always point to Rose's athleticism. Since when do point guards need to be athletic? Mark Jackson? John Stockton? Steve Nash? Jason Kidd? I don't see Chris Paul dunking. Besides, if you want athleticism you can probably find the video of Bayless throwing down an alley oop against Arizona State where the top of his head is level with the rim. Kid has springs in his legs.
> 
> Bayless shoots better than Rose, he makes better decisions, and his handle is better. One thing that I noticed about Rose is that he can't change hands at full speed. When he is pushing the ball full court on a solo fastbreak and he is forced to change hands he stops his dribble, takes his one or two steps, and tries to finish. He gets stripped in the lane way too often.
> 
> I'm not buying the "he will become a good shooter" argument either. I thought everyone understood from Damon Jones and Rafer that Wade needs a point guard who can defend and knock down the three. Rose can't even shoot free throws yet somehow he is going to make NBA 3-pointers against NBA defenders? Travis Best pt. 2.
> 
> Bayless will be the best point guard to come out of this draft. Beasley is the safest pick and I expect him to come in and score the ball a lot like an Antwan Jamison. *Finally, I think that O.J. Mayo will end up the best player out of this draft class.* I expect him to explode in the NBA like Dwyane Wade because he plays an NBA style and will get to the free throw line regularly. If we end up with Mayo or Bayless I won't be crying.



that's a very bold statement....does that mean that if your were the gm of the team with the #1 overall, you would take mayo???


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> So basically you mean it'll be like last year? Man I wish I could watch it anyway but I'll be at skool.. I'll prob jump outta class round then I guess..
> 
> Hey BG, wat time/date is the Lottery in Sydney, do you kno?


If you're asking what time and date the lottery would be live in Sydney it would be Wednesday, May 21st at 10 AM.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Wednesday, May 21st at 10 AM.


Next wednesday, 10 AM. Got it, thanks.

Yea I'll have to step outta class for a sec :biggrin:

[Edit] Thats when the lottery starts right? Or when they announce the results? Or is it pretty much all at the same time - do you know how long the lottery runs for?


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Next wednesday, 10 AM. Got it, thanks.
> 
> Yea I'll have to step outta class for a sec :biggrin:
> 
> [Edit] Thats when the lottery starts right? Or when they announce the results? Or is it pretty much all at the same time - do you know how long the lottery runs for?


They usually draw it out for 20-30 minutes if I remember right


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

Beasley and Mayo Avatars I made...I know they arent the best, but feel free to use them if you guys want.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Link


Is that Skip Bilas?? I'm not the biggest fan of his..He's made a living as a Cowboys hater...anyway, So wait do they know the results before it's aired or do tehy just see them draw the balls and waht not.??


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



BG44 said:


> Beasley and Mayo Avatars I made...I know they arent the best, but feel free to use them if you guys want.


Rose plz eace:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*

well one defiite knock on Rose is that Memphis has had good college players but not many great NBA players..And there coach also hasnt produced anyone great


----------



## myst

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> Is that Skip Bilas?? I'm not the biggest fan of his..He's made a living as a Cowboys hater...anyway, So wait do they know the results before it's aired or do tehy just see them draw the balls and waht not.??


Skip Bayless

Jay Bilas

Skip does First and Ten, Jay does college ball.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



myst said:


> Skip Bayless
> 
> Jay Bilas
> 
> Skip does First and Ten, Jay does college ball.


Oh...Did it say Jay in there? I guess there names are spelled diff too


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



thaKEAF said:


> Rose plz eace:


This ok?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (4 days away!)*

Wow, those are awesome. Think you can do one of Jerryd Bayless?


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (4 days away!)*

He's next on my list, I was gonna wait till the lottery for him - because if we finish 3rd or 4th, ill be repping it 

But ill make one tonight or tomorrow and chuck it in here for ya


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (4 days away!)*

Haha. All righty, cool. Thanks. He's one of my favorite players and I'm also an Arizona fan. I reaaallly wish the Suns had a shot at him.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (4 days away!)*

I was bored so I did it now, hope this is alright. I know im not a photoshop wizz, but theyre ok.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> well one defiite knock on Rose is that Memphis has had good college players but not many great NBA players..And there coach also hasnt produced anyone great


well thank god he only played there one year then...and propelled them to nearly win a national title


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (4 days away!)*



BG44 said:


> I was bored so I did it now, hope this is alright. I know im not a photoshop wizz, but theyre ok.


I like it (obviously) haha.


----------



## croco

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (4 days away!)*

Those avas are really nice looking, simple and not overloaded, I like this style. :yes:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (5 days away!)*



BG44 said:


> This ok?


hell yeah thats on point


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (2 days away!)*

Thanks for the compliments, ah shucks


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (2 days away!)*

God I feel like I have been waiting for this lottery forever. It has seriously been on my mind since around December...nearly 6 months of waiting, wondering whats going to happen to my team. If we finish in the top 3 - I really hope we keep the pick. Whether we get Rose - the dynamic point guard with a future far greater than his present or Beasley - the multifaceted big man with historic numbers in the NCAA.

One guy who intruiges me is Jerryd Bayless. Yes everyone is widely saying that he is the 3rd or 4th best prospect in this draft...but hes really not getting much pub. Remember when we took Wade and he got no recognition behind Anthony and James? Bayless could have that chip on his shoulder also.

Im really nervous and anxious to see what happens. I really need to see DWade up on that podium with a big grin on his face, because we didnt see that at all this year. Finish top 3, and we will have salavaged some gold from a shipwreck of a season. Finish 4th - and uncertainty still remains...where do we go from here?

Its brutal, and painful...but only time will tell


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (2 days away!)*

Just two long *** days left. I'm gonna miss this monster thread


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (2 days away!)*

Haha yeah its been epic...the month long draft thread should be chock full of good stuff though...just not 60 pages long


----------



## myst

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (2 days away!)*

For everyone who is worried about getting the 3rd or 4th pick....


We got Wade with the FIFTH pick!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (2 days away!)*

Well said myst. I just hope, no matter what happens, we dont go for Lopez. Something about that guy screams mediocre to me. Its not just his game, I just dont think he has 'it'. He screams career 10 and 6 guy to me, and thats not good enough.

Bayless is my boy if we cant go top 2, id be happy to see that happen. Him and Wade would be EXPLOSIVE.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Beasley is the total package, but Rose may be better fit for Heat


> n many ways, the debate is similar to the 1-2 question at the top of last year's draft, when Texas forward Kevin Durant stood statistically superior but Ohio State center Greg Oden went No. 1, with center a decidedly more difficult position to fill.
> 
> "It's a definite horse race between the two," said Grizzlies General Manager Chris Wallace, whose team is seeded fourth in the lottery.
> 
> "Beasley and Rose are more ready than the others," Heat General Manager Randy Pfund said.
> 
> "I think a lot of it depends on what you may need," said ESPN college analyst Jay Bilas, who will work Tuesday's lottery broadcast.
> 
> The only certainty is whichever player doesn't go first will go second.
> 
> The most prevalent school of thought is that the NBA has become a league dictated by play at point guard. A high-scoring forward, by contrast, is seen by some as a power-hitting first baseman, a position that can be filled with something less coveted than the first pick of the NBA Draft.
> 
> The opposing view is that a power forward who fills the box score can offset a lack of dominance at point guard, sort of the Celtics dynamic with Kevin Garnett and Rajon Rondo.
> 
> "I put Rose No. 1 in my personal mock draft," Bobcats director of scouting Scott Howard, the former University of Miami assistant coach, said. "Some of it is because I think the game is getting so much guard oriented, that the guards that have speed, power, quickness, have such an influence on the game right now. That is who Rose is."
> 
> Even as an NBA outsider, Bilas appreciates the sentiment.
> 
> "You've got a player in Beasley who put up absolutely fabulous numbers and has proven to be an NBA-ready player right now and will go into the league and he will put up numbers right away, similar to what you saw from Kevin Durant.
> 
> "But I'm a big believer that if you get a chance at a potentially great point guard, you pull the trigger on it, and he's one of those. Derrick Rose is going to be hard to say no to. You're not going to be able to get a point guard of his caliber in free agency."


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Pretty much sums up most peoples feelings.

Rose is the less statistical of the 2, but helps you win and has the ability to become a great.

Beasley will have an instant impact and also has the chance to become great, but at a spot of less importance than Rose.

Either way, id be f'ing stoked.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Wow, the moment we've all been waiting for.. Less than 2 days away now. I know we picked Wade with the 5th and wateva else but how ****ed up would it be if after all this waiting, we left with the 4th pick 

I'm really looking forward to the debate if we get the 1st pick though - not just on our board but we'll get a lot of insight from all kinds of writers, the general board, etc..

I'd be happy with the 2nd pick too ofcourse but it won't leave us much to discuss on the boards til the draft.. :laugh:

Either way I've hyped up my expectations for a Top 2 Pick - Stern you better not disappoint you mutha****er!!

* Btw, does anyone know when the player workouts and such start? Cause that'd be great fun too. I really enjoyed watching Oden/Durant and the other prospects workout for the teams last season - I'll be stoked to watch Rose/Beasley (or even Bayless/Mayo but to a much lesser extent) workout with the Heat!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Less than 48 hours til our fate is realized


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

My nerves are racked. I might need some liquor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Wow, the moment we've all been waiting for.. Less than 2 days away now. I know we picked Wade with the 5th and wateva else but how ****ed up would it be if after all this waiting, we left with the 4th pick


Yeah, thats the biggest difference between this year and 2003. We had the 5th worst record then so it was no surprise that we didnt move up a spot that year. But now we got the worst record and best odds at that number 1 pick. Hopefully we get lucky or atleast only fall 1 sopt down to 2.



> * Btw, does anyone know when the player workouts and such start? Cause that'd be great fun too. I really enjoyed watching Oden/Durant and the other prospects workout for the teams last season - I'll be stoked to watch Rose/Beasley (or even Bayless/Mayo but to a much lesser extent) workout with the Heat!!


I'd guess they begin in a week or 2. Usually they take place in the couple of weeks before the draft.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> Wow, the moment we've all been waiting for.. Less than 2 days away now. I know we picked Wade with the 5th and wateva else but *how ****ed up would it be if after all this waiting, we left with the 4th pick*


Ive been thinking that since we blatantly started tanking after the all-star game. If we dont get Beasley I'll be disappointed but its not like Rose, Mayo or Bayless wouldnt significantly improve this roster.

Lets all pray that karma doesnt get her period tomorrow night...


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

I'll be extatic if we get Rose or Beasley.

I'll be very, very happy if we get Bayless.

I'll be happy if we get Mayo.

I'll be happy if I get E. Coli.

I'll be happy if I couldn't walk anymore.

I'll be upset if we get Brook Lopez.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

:lol: Lopez isn't the guy we want. We should probably go with Rose (the Chicago guy) to keep Wade happy. Plus, we've got UD at PF. Everything just screams Rose right now. It's a tough question. Would you rather have a mix of Deron Williams/Chris Paul or Carmelo Anthony/Chris Bosh. I'd probably take the PG spot.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

That was a great post UD :lol:

Melo/Bosh is a good assesment there Flash. Thats an accurate description of Beasleys game, hes beautiful at facing up and can finish either hand..plus hes a lefty that can handle it a little. Super athletic also.

I would be unbelievably stoked to get him.

Id be very stoked to get Rose

Id be hyped to get Bayless

Id by happy to get Mayo

Id be projectile vomiting at Lopez.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Who would you rather want to see in a Heat uniform:

Luke Jackson or Brook Lopez?

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

I think if we pick Lopez, his hate would near that of Puke Jackson 

My ideal scenario:

1.Sonics/Knicks/Twolves - Rose
2.Heat - Beasley

plllleeeeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*



BG44 said:


> I think if we pick Lopez, his hate would near that of Puke Jackson
> 
> My ideal scenario:
> 
> 1.Sonics/Knicks/Twolves - Rose
> 2.Heat - Beasley
> 
> plllleeeeeeeeeeeease?


Why would that be your ideal situation?

I want the #1, and I want Rose - atleast at #1 you can choose which guy you get. At #2, you are picking based on whatever they do above you.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Because I know if we get number 1 that we will pick Rose - the Heat front office seems pretty keen on him, and theres nothing wrong with that...but ive been harping on Beasley since December - id be dissapointed if we dont get him.

First pick would be nice though - so yeah, refrase that to:

1. Heat
2. Who cares


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

A great NBA player comparison for Rose is Jay Williams before the motorcycle accident where he wrecked his knee. I expect him to be a similar player who can't be a superstar at the point but is highly touted for "intangibles." I know that I sound like a broken record, but point guard is not a position defined by intangibles. Shooting % and assist numbers. Those are tangible stats. You either get assists and impact the game like J Kidd or you dribble the ball up the court like Travis Best. There's nothing intangible about it.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

I dont see any Travis Best in Rose, thats pretty harsh.

Im not as high as some guys are, but hes being this highly touted for a reason.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Most people felt Jay Williams should have been the #1 pick instead of Yao Ming. Just like Williams, Rose can't shoot and is rated solely on athleticism and "leadership." All I'm saying is opinion based stuff like "leadership" is overrated. "Leadership" is the reason Rudy Gay went from the #1 pick in every mock draft the year before to being a later pick and being traded for a role player. Shooting % is tangible and that should count for more. It just seems that the stats are being overlooked. There's so many lottery pick busts for a reason. People draft on potential instead of ability. I'm not a Rose fan but I'll bite my tongue and won't be anymore of a hater than I have been.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

I agree that stats are not as valued as they should be, and that perceived intangibles are overrated. 1 season is not enough to stake intangibles on someone, otherwise Antoine Walker wouldve been praised for his...

I still maintain Beasley is the pick. Rose oozes potential though - he could be a good 'un.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

One thing that I feel great about: if Riley picks him then he must be the real deal. Whenever Riley has a lottery pick he has done amazingly. Also, I've seen the articles from where he worked out the players.

I'm confident that Riley will work them all out and he will see what they're really about. It would be really hard to fool his eyes because he knows talent when he sees it. Heck, DQ, Wade, Caron, and he wanted to draft Odom. That's just his recent history.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*



adam said:


> One thing that I feel great about: if Riley picks him then he must be the real deal. Whenever Riley has a lottery pick he has done amazingly. Also, I've seen the articles from where he worked out the players.
> 
> I'm confident that Riley will work them all out and he will see what they're really about. It would be really hard to fool his eyes because he knows talent when he sees it. Heck, DQ, Wade, Caron, and he wanted to draft Odom. That's just his recent history.


Actually, in 2003 Riley wanted to draft Chris Kaman but went with Pfund and the scouts call to take Wade. Not saying Kaman is a scrub or anything but obviously wouldnt have had the impact that Wade has had here.

And now the reports are that Riley likes Lopez and would take him at 3 but the scouts like Bayless more. Hope he follows the scouts call once again if that's the case and we end up at 3.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Riles certaintly does have an eye for talent. 

I just want tomorrow to be over with, let me rest a little easier.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*



Wade2Matrix said:


> Actually, in 2003 Riley wanted to draft Chris Kaman but went with Pfund and the scouts call to take Wade. Not saying Kaman is a scrub or anything but obviously wouldnt have had the impact that Wade has had here.
> 
> And now the reports are that Riley likes Lopez and would take him at 3 but the scouts like Bayless more. Hope he follows the scouts call once again if that's the case and we end up at 3.


I think you mean Bosh. It was Bosh Riley admitted that he wanted. Bosh is doing pretty well I would say.

And Riley wanted Bosh but Wade was his #2 after he saw firsthand Wade's triple double against his alma matter Kentucky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*



adam said:


> I think you mean Bosh. It was Bosh Riley admitted that he wanted. Bosh is doing pretty well I would say.
> 
> And Riley wanted Bosh but Wade was his #2 after he saw firsthand Wade's triple double against his alma matter Kentucky.


Nope, i'm talking about once we got secured into the number 5 spot. Riley wanted Kaman but instead chose to go with what the scouts wanted which was Wade.

There's was an article earlier this year that talked about this. I'll try to find it.


----------



## Jace

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Bosh was not available. Riley wanted to use the fifth pick to draft Kaman, who was available.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

I've seen nothing in print or in television interview where Riley said he wanted Kaman. I also followed all the media outlets during that time and I know that the Heat tried desperately to move up to number 4 to pick Bosh. Riley has said on television that the player he targeted and tried to move up to pick was Bosh and when he couldn't that's when he picked Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

The article doesnt seem to be online anywhere but this is from the article



> Pat Riley Wanted to Pick Chris Kaman over Dwyane Wade
> 
> 04.6.2008 - Updated on 04.6.2008
> 
> If Pat Riley had been stubborn on draft night 2003, Chris Kaman would be wearing a Miami Heat jersey and Riley likely wouldn’t be wearing his seventh championship ring.
> 
> Riley wanted to take Kaman, the big kid from Central Michigan, with the fifth overall pick. But Riley, the Heat’s president, was smart enough to allow his scouting staff to cast votes for their top choice. On each piece of paper Riley unfolded there was the same name: Dwyane Wade. [Chicago Sun-Times]


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Touche.

Well, Riles still has a good eye, Kaman is a solid big...but our scouts are bloody good also.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

So a story by a local Chicago beat writer with no quote from Riley?

He has said during interviews on television many times that he wanted Bosh. Mike Breen mentions it nearly every game we play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*



adam said:


> So a story by a local Chicago beat writer with no quote from Riley?
> 
> He has said during interviews on television many times that he wanted Bosh. Mike Breen mentions it nearly every game we play.


The sun sentinel also had this report too according to this link but the article isnt online anymore.


> From the South Florida Sun-Sentinel [hat tip: Henry]
> 
> Although not often discussed, [Pat] Riley actually had to be talked out of taking Central Michigan center Chris Kaman at No. 5 in 2003. His personnel staff instead pushed for the younger, less experienced Dwyane Wade.


http://clipperblog.com/index.php?itemid=374


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*



> *How the NBA Draft lottery works*
> 
> 
> No, there are no pingpong balls with individual team logos. And, no, there are not 1,000 pingpong balls in play.
> 
> In an effort to clarify what will happen at Tuesday's NBA Draft lottery, we offer a detailed look at the process, as well as what happens before the 7:30 p.m. telecast on ESPN.
> 
> 1. Away from the cameras, 14 pingpong balls, numbered 1 through 14, will be placed in a typical lottery hopper. There are 1,001 possible combinations when four balls are drawn out of 14 without regard to their order of selection (that is, combination 1-2-3-4 counting the same as 4-3-2-1 and any other variation). Prior to the lottery, 1,000 combinations will be randomly assigned to the 14 lottery teams by computer.
> 
> 2. With the Heat having finished with the league's worst record at 15-67, it will be assigned 250 combinations, with the allocations continuing on a rapidly descending scale down to five for Golden State, the team with the best record of the 14 non-playoff qualifiers.
> 
> 3. The air-powered lottery machine is then turned on, with a 20-second wait before the first ball is drawn, followed by 10-second waits for each of the following three balls. The person timing the lottery faces away from the hopper, so as not to see where the balls are positioned. The four balls drawn to the top determine a four-digit combination. The team that has been assigned that combination will receive the No. 1 draft pick.
> 
> 4. Those four balls will then be placed back in the hopper, with the process repeated to determine the second and then third picks. If the one unassigned combination (11-12-13-14) is drawn, it is ignored. If more than one combination on a team's list is drawn, such a result is ignored for subsequent picks, with a team eligible for only one of the first three draft picks.
> 
> 5. The remainder of the first 14 draft choices are determined by inverse order of won-lost record.
> 
> 6. The actual lottery process will take place prior to the beginning of ESPN's presentation, with NBA officials, representatives of the participating teams, selected media members and the accounting firm of Ernst & Young in attendance.
> 
> 7. A backup lottery machine will be in place, with balls to be hand-drawn from a hollowed basketball in the unlikely event of a power failure.
> 
> 8. The results will be revealed on stage by Deputy Commissioner Adam Silver, who, like those on the stage, will be unaware of the final placements until a series of envelopes are opened in inverse order of draft selection, from No. 14 to No. 1.
> 
> 9. Pat Riley then will extol the virtues of Derrick Rose or Michael Beasley, or explain why he's delighted to still have the opportunity to draft the likes of Brook Lopez or Jerryd Bayless.


http://blogs.sun-sentinel.com/sports_basketball_heat/2008/05/how-the-nba-dra.html

Damn, thats so much more complicated than I thought it was :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

Heat's fortunes riding on lucky (or bad) lottery bounce



> *Because of that, the Heat actually has a better chance of landing the No. 4 pick (35.8 percent) than No. 1 (25 percent).* Only three times since 1990 has the team with the top seed won the drawing: the Nets, with Derrick Coleman in 1990; the Cavaliers, with LeBron James in 2003; and the Magic, with Dwight Howard, in 2004.


I hate reading that 

Only 17 hours to go...



> In 2002, the Heat nearly became a huge fan of the lottery.
> 
> With Elisburg clutching his number sheet, the first ball out of the hopper was 13. The Heat had it.
> 
> The second number was eight. The Heat had that, too.
> 
> The third number was 11. Suddenly, the Heat was one number from Yao Ming.
> 
> The fourth number was four. Bingo! — for the Houston Rockets. (The Heat needed a "9" or "10".)
> 
> The Heat exited that lottery at No. 10, eventually drafting Caron Butler.


Wow, that is crazy. That close from getting Yao at 1 with the 10 spot in the lottery.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

The NBA Draft lottery is gonna be a star-studded event



> So, the Heat is relying on its most recent draft success to deliver its next. Other teams are also sending their ace, be it Kevin Durant representing the Sonics, Mitch Richmond on stage for the Warriors, Larry Bird there the Pacers, Rudy Gay out front for the Grizzlies or recently hired Mike D'Antoni on display for the Knicks.


Jay-Z is gonna be there for the Nets too.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

I think I speak for us all when I say..



:rock::banana::smoothcriminal:*LETS GO HEAT*:smoothcriminal::banana::rock:​


Btw, I won't be able to post on here til almost 10 hours after the lottery.
When I come round to it, I fully expect "The Official Miami Heat 2008 NBA Draft Thread" to be created and already at 20+ pages.. :biggrin:

Oh and I'm repping every Heat fan if we grab #1 or #2 pick tomorow. Fate of the franchise - Lets Go Heat!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*

I think the toughest thing about this is that the media and stuff has been portraying everything like we already have the number one pick..but we're far from it


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

agh you guys know what I just realized..NBA shoot around is at 7:30 the actual lottery starts at 8!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

LESS THAN 8H TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go #1 Pick!!!!


----------



## tjisthebest

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

It's going to suck if the Heat get anything less than the 2nd pick. All that tanking will be for nothing.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



tjisthebest said:


> It's going to suck if the Heat get anything less than the 2nd pick. All that tanking will be for nothing.


In the 24 year history of the draft lottery the team with the best chance has only gotten it once..


----------



## Dwyane Wade

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

anyone watching sportscenter draft lottery special its on now..


----------



## myst

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> In the 24 year history of the draft lottery the team with the best chance has only gotten it once..


Dwight Howard and LeBron James.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

And the Nets won it in 1990 as well. 



> *The lottery: How to watch*
> 
> As you watch the NBA Draft lottery tonight, keep in mind that only the first three picks are randomly drawn.
> 
> What that means is that if any team's logo does not show up by its assigned seed (the Warriors by No. 14, the Blazers by No. 13, the Kings by No. 12, etc.) then that team has moved into one of the first three spots.
> 
> Should three teams "jump" their seeds before the final three envelopes are opened, it means the Heat has been forced to the fourth choice (the lowest it could drop). Each team that "jumps" its seed forces one of the three lowest-seeded teams (Heat, Sonics, Timberwolves) out of the top three.
> 
> *The perfect world for the Heat has the Warriors' logo displayed first at No. 14, the Blazers' logo at No. 13, the Kings' logo at No. 12, the Pacers' logo at No. 11, the Nets' logo at No. 10, the Bulls' logo at No. 9, the Bobcats' logo at No. 8, the Bucks' logo at No. 7, the Clippers' logo at No. 6, the Knicks' logo at No. 5 and the Grizzlies logo at No. 4.*
> 
> If any of those teams jump into the top three, then the logo of the Heat could come up at No. 4.
> 
> That's when the NBA traditionally goes to commercial.
> 
> If the Heat logo is yet to be displayed, it then will be displayed at No. 3, No. 2, or No. 1.
> 
> Again, if you insist on making such nonsense into actual sport and are scoring at home, they key is none of the bottom 11 teams "jumping" their seed. Each one that does becomes immediate competition for the Heat for one of the first three seeds.
> 
> (We'll update after the drawing, after either the confetti or shattered dreams are swept aside at AmericanAirlines Arena.)


Link

Makes sure to pay attention to how they're seated tonight.


----------



## -mihkel-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Let's go HEAT!!!1111!!!


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Well good luck Heat fans. You guys are like the coolest fans on here besides us three or four Grizz fans. :wink:


----------



## IbizaXL

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I hope we get Beasley. i love the 1-2 punch in the post and the outside.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Me too Gio...me too

Im so nervous/excited...god I hope we dont get shafted into the 4th pick. 3rd ill be dissapointed but could handle it, 4th - well, lets just say im on the 3rd floor of my office building


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

As of now the actual lottery has already taken place so here's hoping Andy Ellisburg has a huge smile on his face right now.

Less than an hour to go until we find out our fate.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

God I hope so...I just wanna know where we stand. 1st or 2nd would just be huge for this franchise, we would turn this ship around so quick.

3rd or 4th could give us an extra year before we are good, and our pick next year could go to the Wolves!


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

im so ready to know the fate, lol

its the future of the franchise. Rose or Beasley. 1 or 2 and ill be happy.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



BG44 said:


> Me too Gio...me too
> 
> Im so nervous/excited...god I hope we dont get shafted into the 4th pick. 3rd ill be dissapointed but could handle it, 4th - well, lets just say im on the 3rd floor of my office building


I wouldnt be able to handle no Rose/Beasley............

damn. I just want this to happen already, lol


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I think Hov payed Stern to give the Nets the first pick.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

If Nets get 1st pick ill projectile vomit on Jay-Z's face.

Seriously.

All the best to you and ur Grizz though Keaf, your a true supporter of your team - through thick and thin. So good luck...just not TOO much luck


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

DWade speaking on Shootaround


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Yeah, good luck to your Grizzlies, KEAF. Hope you get that number 2 pick right after our our number 1 pick 

Dont **** us over, BBall Gods! :azdaja:


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

If this was the draft where Bargnani or Aldridge were going number 1, i wouldnt be as nervous...but this draft has 2 legitimate star's in waiting, to miss out on the opportunity to have a 12-15 year player holding down the PG or PF spot...you cant get that anywhere but the draft. We need this guys.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



BG44 said:


> If this was the draft where Bargnani or Aldridge were going number 1, i wouldnt be as nervous...but this draft has 2 legitimate star's in waiting, to miss out on the opportunity to have a 12-15 year player holding down the PG or PF spot...you cant get that anywhere but the draft. We need this guys.


yep....

the future of our franchise will be decided tonight

the drop off between Rose/Beasley and the rest of the field is incredible.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> yep....
> 
> the future of our franchise will be decided tonight
> 
> the drop off between Rose/Beasley and the rest of the field is incredible.


I wouldn't say the "future is decided"...Boston missed out, and look at them now.

But, the very near future will still look very cloudy if we miss on Rose/Beasley.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

After a year of amazing lows, I really need this high. Id love to be able to see the Heat's future clearly, tonight will allow that if we get 1 or 2. 3rd - whilst id love Jerryd Bayless - hes not neccassarily our pick, i need certainty!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I don't think you guys could wrong with the top 4. I don't think there's much drop with Mayo/Bayless.

If you happen to have a chance to take Mayo, since you have Wade, might be able to turn that into someone like Melo or someone established or something. Unless you wanna put Mayo at PG (I doubt that).


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



Dissonance19 said:


> I don't think you guys could wrong with the top 4. I don't think there's much drop with Mayo/Bayless.
> 
> If you happen to have a chance to take Mayo, since you have Wade, might be able to turn that into someone like Melo or someone established or something. Unless you wanna put Mayo at PG (I doubt that).


I think most Heat fans would want Bayless if we end up at 3. But what scares some of us is hearing that Riley likes Brook Lopez and would consider taking him at 3 over Bayless. Havent heard much about Mayo down here. Its been all about either Rose or Beasley at 1 or 2, or Lopez or Bayless at 3 or 4.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Melo and Wade? 

But if we don't get a top 2 pick I'll put a lot of money that Riley will trade it away for a veteran.

I'm hoping for Beasley though.

And I'm really nervous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Remember to pay attention to this right as thy 1st show them seated



> As you watch the NBA Draft lottery tonight, keep in mind that only the first three picks are randomly drawn.
> 
> What that means is that if any team's logo does not show up by its assigned seed (the Warriors by No. 14, the Blazers by No. 13, the Kings by No. 12, etc.) then that team has moved into one of the first three spots.
> 
> Should three teams "jump" their seeds before the final three envelopes are opened, it means the Heat has been forced to the fourth choice (the lowest it could drop). Each team that "jumps" its seed forces one of the three lowest-seeded teams (Heat, Sonics, Timberwolves) out of the top three.
> 
> The perfect world for the Heat has the Warriors' logo displayed first at No. 14, the Blazers' logo at No. 13, the Kings' logo at No. 12, the Pacers' logo at No. 11, the Nets' logo at No. 10, the Bulls' logo at No. 9, the Bobcats' logo at No. 8, the Bucks' logo at No. 7, the Clippers' logo at No. 6, the Knicks' logo at No. 5 and the Grizzlies logo at No. 4.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



Wade2Matrix said:


> I think most Heat fans would want Bayless if we end up at 3. But what scares some of us is hearing that Riley likes Brook Lopez and would consider taking him at 3 over Bayless. Havent heard much about Mayo down here. Its been all about either Rose or Beasley at 1 or 2, or Lopez or Bayless at 3 or 4.


Ahhh, good point. Forgot about Lopez. I wouldn't want him either. Well, doesn't even have to be Mayo, just the 3rd or 4th pick maybe could land someone established.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Im sweating here...I know I shouldnt get my hopes up, but ive been dreamin of Wade 2 Beasley for 6 months, to have that taken away would suck!

Still - we do have options if it doesnt go our way, keep me updated on the pick situation.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Come on #1!


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Ok ESPN, we understand the rules, now start the damn lotto!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Those *******s are gonna milk this thing for the whole half hour.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

We have a 46.5% chance of getting a top two pick.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

That lady with the Kings jersey is DWade's new love interest.


----------



## Vivaldi

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I'm ****ting bricks! C'mon already



> ]That lady with the Kings jersey is DWade's new love interest


Milf?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

If we don't get a top two pick, I can seriously see us trading it in the right deal. But we've just gotta hope that we fall in the top two. Then I can't see us trading it. :gopray:


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



UD40 said:


> Ok ESPN, we understand the rules, now start the damn lotto!!!


_We _do. But pretty much no casual fans understand it. Plus, they're probably making a fortune off of the commercials.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Hurry up I need to know!


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



sMaK said:


> That lady with the Kings jersey is DWade's new love interest.


uke:


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread*



adam said:


> Is Darrell Arthur coming out? Anybody who gets him in the middle of the first round is getting a future starter. If we could somehow work a trade to grab him in that range we would be getting a steal.


I posted this a while ago.

I see now Jay Bilas has Darrell Arthur as his #7 best player in the draft? I've been saying this for the longest time so it's good to see that all the mock drafts showing him in the 20's were complete garbage. As the draft gets closer those mocks always start looking silly.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



sMaK said:


> That lady with the Kings jersey is DWade's new love interest.


They're just good friends...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Who gives a **** about how the Kings chose who to represent them tonight? Come on ESPN, get to it already!


And now we have a preview of tonights game. I guess the 30 minute pregame prior to this wasnt enough.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Haha, some how they turned this into a Detroit-Boston pregame show.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

He can actually play unlike like Deandre Jordan.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

It's on! :rbanana:

EDIT: It's on...commercial :banghead:


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

One more commercial, then they will begin!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

They're gonna show the high lotto, then go to commercial, then back to show the high picks...

hopefully we don't hear our names until everyone else has been called


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

ESPN can make 30 minutes out of anything


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



DQ for 3 said:


> They're gonna show the high lotto, then go to commercial, then back to show the high picks...
> 
> hopefully we don't hear our names until everyone else has been called



yep.....we will know at 8:29 hopefully, lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I'm sure they'll do 14-6 then go to commercial, just to milk it even more :laugh:


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH here we go


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Stern: The 2nd pick in the NBA Draft goes to....

Stuart Scott: Sorry Mr. Commish! We have to go to Boston now for the game!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



Wade2Matrix said:


> I'm sure they'll do 14-6 then go to commercial, just to milk it even more :laugh:


Its all about ratings.


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Good luck, Heat fans. I'm rooting for you guys to get at least a top-2 pick. I can start liking this team again now that Shaq is gone. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



Basel57 said:


> Good luck, Heat fans. I'm rooting for you guys to get at least a top-2 pick. *I can start liking this team again now that Shaq is gone.* :biggrin:


So can we! :yay:


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

The Mayor! Fred Hoiberg Baby!


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I'm getting nervous!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

No Surprises Please!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I'm sick.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I'm getting restless!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

****ing Bulls


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

WHEW We're Top 3!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

God im shakey and sweaty here! top 2 pleaseeee!


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Yessssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No 4th pick for us *****es!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

As long as we're not the next name, I'm happy....odds are, it's going to be Chicago.


----------



## Vivaldi

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Top 3 Picks!!!!!!!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Oh, gosh.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Top-3!

Miami, Minny and Chi!


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

CHICAGO!?

Please no.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I want #2... No pressure.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

The nervousness is getting to me!!!! AHHHH!!!!


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Chicago moved up a lot


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

In what order though!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Good luck so far.

Commercial so we'll know in about 3 minutes where we are.


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Man, forget commercials!

Show us the top 3!!!!!!


----------



## Vivaldi

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Please A Number 2 Pick!!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Bulls had a 1.7% chance of hitting the top 2....


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

**** I think I **** myself! awwwwwwwwwww piss!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Don't say our name right now!


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Let's Go Heat!!!


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

That Minny good luck charm was such a sweet gesture.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

top 2!


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Here we go!!!!


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Are you kidding me???? 1.7% chance


----------



## Basel

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Congrats on #2. Can't believe Chicago gets #1.


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Yes!


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

CMON...please!


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Woohoo!


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Yessss!!!!!!!!!

#2!!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I can deal with #2. It's better than #3 or #4, and that's for sure.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Chicago's gotta go with Rose, right? Local guy and all?


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Bulls taking the hometown kid? They've got Hinrich already locked up...and Tyson/Noah already at the 4


----------



## UD40

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Beasley....Rose....WHO KNOWS!!!!! It isn't Brook Lopez!!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

#2 means we get an awesome player and cannot be faulted whatsoever if we get the bad one.


----------



## sMaK

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Ok... I'm very happy that we have the #2 pick. 

But it makes it very hard to be happy when the Bulls got the first pick! What the ****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Wow, what a jump by the Bulls.

Oh well. Number 2 is good enough.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

#2 Yes!!!!!

Who got number 1?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Chicago could use inside scoring but will they pass up the hometown kid?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

At-least we didnt get screwed.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Chicago got number 1! Dammit, surely they wont pass on Beasley will they?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

We better not trade this pick. That's for sure. It could be Beasley. It could be Rose. I really don't care anymore.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



BG44 said:


> #2 Yes!!!!!
> 
> Who got number 1?


The Bulls. Like seriously what the **** lol.


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Got damnit.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

I think this is a good place to be #2 means we either get 2 cant miss prospect in beasley and rose.

Rose solve our PG problems, Beasley solves our scoring production and rebounding.


----------



## myst

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

**** the Bulls

at least we get Beasley or Rose


and ps, did anyone else almost crap themselves?


----------



## sknydave

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

picks 1 and 2 are golden so either way mission accomplished!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

So now we move on to speculate on what the hell the Bulls will do :laugh:

Beasley or Rose will be in a Miami Heat uniform next season :yay:


----------



## Smithian

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

It annoys me Bulls got #1 for some reason. I still think we'll be a better team than them next year, but I just feel... I don't know. Like it is not right they have #1.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



myst said:


> **** the Bulls
> 
> at least we get Beasley or Rose
> 
> 
> and ps, did anyone else almost crap themselves?


Yes I did...and...

Riley knew what he was doing, we just saved a few thousand on our finances! #2 pick is golden!


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Either way we were good 1 or 2. I'm just so happy we dodged all those bullets. We had a greater % chance to NOT get a top 2 after all.


Oh and I say the Bulls go Beasley. Kirk is locked up way too long term and Tyrus is a bust.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Bulls could go either way - they need post scoring, but they have a fair few bigs in Noah and Tyrus Thomas. Hinrich sucks, so they could really use Rose...either way, Rose or Beasley will be a member of the Miami Heat!

YES!


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

DWade jinxed us. :laugh:


> Dwyane Wade, representing the Miami Heat at the 2008 NBA Draft Lottery, said that he believes the team deserves the top overall pick in this June's Draft.
> 
> When asked whether or not he brought a good luck charm with him to New Jersey, Wade said, "It's not about luck, we feel we deserve the top pick."
> 
> Miami has the best chance to land the top pick, based purely on odds stemming from their league-worst record in 2007-08.
> 
> "We need someone that's explosive and can help us get up-and-down the floor," Wade said of who the team might be looking to draft. "Ultimately, it's all up to the big guy, Pat Riley."


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/52616/20080520/d_wade_we_deserve_the_top_pick/


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

There's been talk about the Bulls trading Hinrich this offseason for awhile now. So, just because they got him locked up doesn't mean that much.


----------



## Adam

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



Dissonance19 said:


> There's been talk about the Bulls trading Hinrich this offseason for awhile now. So, just because they got him locked up doesn't mean that much.


There's also been talk about trading Tyrus since his rookie year. He also has a bad attitude, clashed with coaches, and been a complete bust.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

The Bulls have talked about needing to add inside scoring presence for years now. But they've also talked about getting rid of Hinrich too. It'll be interesting to hear the things coming out of Chicago in the next few days.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Im thrilled with 2, bit I wish another team got 1

the Bulls have Gooden, Noah, Thomas as young forwards. They have Hinrich at pg, but he isnt too good. I think they go Rose

and I wanted Rose over Beasley...happy with either though


----------



## Wade County

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Ive wanted Beasley on this team for a long time now, hoping your right wadeshaqeddie 

Cheers boys, our long season has paid off!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



BG44 said:


> Ive wanted Beasley on this team for a long time now, hoping your right wadeshaqeddie
> 
> Cheers boys, our long season has paid off!


Yup, now someone start the draft thread already


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*



DQ for 3 said:


> Yes I did...and...
> 
> Riley knew what he was doing, we just saved a few thousand on our finances! #2 pick is golden!


:yes:

We definitely save some money from this trade. 

Kevin Durant made 4.1 million this year and 6.0 million in the last year of his contract. Oden made 4.6 million this year and 6.7 million in the last year of his contract. Should be a couple million. And no matter what happens, Riley looks good, as we can't screw up in making the #2 pick.


----------



## -33-

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (It's today at 7:30 on ESPN!)*

Look guys, I'm pissed we didn't get #1...but look at it this way. No matter what, we're getting 1a or 1b

Think about it this way, either you're sleeping with









or










It's a "win-win" as D-Wade said!


----------



## Wade County

God Alba is so hot...but yes, I get the analogy


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BG44 said:


> God Alba is so hot...but yes, I get the analogy


Yeah, she's hot as hell. Too bad she's now pregnant.


----------



## bootstrenf

i think you guys might have a great shot at rose....


chicago has always lacked a dominant post presence.....beasley might provide just that.....you never know......



by the way, congrats on the pick, i just wish it was some other team that got the #1 overall.....almost unfair that a team that does not really need it, got it.....


----------



## Flash is the Future

bootstrenf said:


> i think you guys might have a great shot at rose....
> 
> 
> chicago has always lacked a dominant post presence.....beasley might provide just that.....you never know......
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, congrats on the pick, i just wish it was some other team that got the #1 overall.....almost unfair that a team that does not really need it, got it.....


Yeah. But such is the nature of the NBA.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yeah, she's hot as hell. Too bad she's now pregnant.


And married...as of yesterday. But instead of Eva, what about Adriana Lima?










In this case, I'd probably prefer the second pick all day long.


----------



## thaKEAF

Congrats guys. At least you didn't end up with what we got:


----------



## -33-

thaKEAF said:


> Congrats guys. At least you didn't end up with what we got:


No, thank god we didn't get Brook Lopez...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

thaKEAF said:


> Congrats guys. At least you didn't end up with what we got:


:lol:

THe Grizzlies got the worst luck when it comes to these draft lotteries.


----------



## Yao Mania

Congrats guys. Either Beasley or Rose would make a good sidekick to Earl Barron.


----------



## Vivaldi

Alba if ****ing Hot.


----------



## Smithian

Earl Barron is his own sidekick.


----------



## mgolding

John Paxson is a defense, character, attitude, and team player man. The one exception was drafting Tyrus Thomas and that was an attempt to give them a shot of athleticism that they needed. I think the Bulls will almost certainly draft Rose and try to build something around him, Deng and see what they can get out of Thomas and Noah over the next season. They have too many guards and too many forwards already, so I dont think they're going to draft on need, ie a scoring power forward like Beasley.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

mgolding said:


> John Paxson is a defense, character, attitude, and team player man. The one exception was drafting Tyrus Thomas and that was an attempt to give them a shot of athleticism that they needed. I think the Bulls will almost certainly draft Rose and try to build something around him, Deng and see what they can get out of Thomas and Noah over the next season. They have too many guards and too many forwards already, so I dont think they're going to draft on need, ie a scoring power forward like Beasley.


So then they trade Hinrich


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: The Official Miami Heat NBA Draft Lottery Thread (1 day away!)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> * Btw, does anyone know when the player workouts and such start? Cause that'd be great fun too. I really enjoyed watching Oden/Durant and the other prospects workout for the teams last season - I'll be stoked to watch Rose/Beasley (or even Bayless/Mayo but to a much lesser extent) workout with the Heat!!


Just read that the potential draft choice visits/workouts run from June 3 to June 26.


----------



## mgolding

Dwyane Wade said:


> So then they trade Hinrich


Huge possibility. I'd say that Deng will almost certainly be back. Noah's sitting at 90% of coming back. Tyrus is at about 75% and other than that anyone could go with a pretty big chance.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I really dont think Hinrich is done like people are saying. i think he's far from done, hes a great PG, great defensivly and everything. Shoot if we dont get Rose i'd like to take a shoot at getting him..


----------



## Ben

I think we get Beasley now. But honestly, I don't mind which one we get, they are both great picks, and I'm happy with the #2 pick.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

although many of us are happy with the 2 pick, Supposidly according to ESPN.com the Heat aren't sold on Beasley and are may be looking to deal the pick..But for who is my question


----------



## Dwyane Wade

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/news/story?id=3405648 IN that site is a vid of Riley's reaction..But I dont thin its compleltly hoenst..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Riley cannot be serious; trade would be nonsense*
> 
> 
> Oh, come on, we're not going to have this discussion, are we? We're not really going to talk about trading the pick, right?
> 
> It takes longer to microwave popcorn than it took for the Heat to revive the franchise Tuesday night. Ten minutes, 12 open envelopes and it got the second pick in a two-pick draft. After the worst of seasons, Heat fans finally had a hallelujah moment.
> 
> And Pat Riley said he could trade the pick?
> 
> He's joking, right?
> 
> You don't trade the second pick in the NBA Draft. This isn't pro football, where a handful of players might be worth the second pick. This isn't hockey or baseball, where you balance youth and dollars against future impact.
> 
> This is basketball, where one player changes everything, especially at this draft slot.
> 
> Here are some of the players taken with the No. 2 pick since 1990: Gary Payton, Alonzo Mourning, Jason Kidd, Mike Bibby, Tyson Chandler, Emeka Okafur and Kevin Durant.
> 
> Trade the pick?
> 
> Don't you dare trade it.
> 
> This isn't a year where no one sees greatness in the second pick, either. Michael Beasley and Derrick Rose are rated leaps and bounds higher than everyone else. By process of elimination, the Heat is going to get one of them.
> 
> The only team luckier than the Heat was Chicago, which rode its 1.7 percent chance to the top pick. The Heat got this pick the old-fashioned way: It tanked the season. It loaded up the odds as best it could. And then it got fortunate Tuesday.
> 
> Riley should be throwing out lines today like, "I feel luckier right now than Matt Dillon in Wild Things!"
> 
> He be saying a few minutes after the event: "I've already had three [team] representatives talk to me at the lottery, saying they want to talk to me on the phone."
> 
> To what, offer him congratulations?
> 
> "Unless there's somebody like LeBron James or a [ Kevin] Garnett, somebody you absolutely know is a superstar, then the second-most important thing to have is leverage," Riley said. "We feel we have a lot of leverage with the pick."
> 
> I guess we are going to have this discussion after all. And it's going to go on a while if it's starting up right after the draft.
> 
> "Take a look at what Boston did last year," Riley said about the trade of its fifth overall pick for Garnett. "I'm talking hypotheticals. I just want people to know, especially our fans, that we're going to do our best to select a player or leverage that pick to get the best player for the team."
> 
> Sorry, even that trade wouldn't make sense for the Heat. Not with the second pick in this two-man draft. Garnett, to continue that example, turns 32 these first playoffs with Boston. It will be lucky to get a few more years out of him.
> 
> Rose and Beasley are 19. They can play 15 years. They have comfortable contracts, too, the way the NBA is structured. The Heat should be sitting back right now and saying it'll be delighted with whoever falls to them.
> 
> Draw the Greg Oden-Kevin Durant parallel of last year. Or maybe the Shaquille O'Neal-Mourning one, just for fun. The point is, this is the night the Heat took a U-turn in the wilderness.
> 
> You heard a lot of stuff about how it wouldn't matter where they picked, how this is a deep draft, how they got Dwyane Wade with the fifth pick overall and so they would've been fine if they didn't finish in the top two. That's all sweet.
> 
> It's just dead wrong. This franchise would've been dead.
> 
> It needed one of these top two picks, because of who comes with them. This isn't top-secret stuff in the NBA. Everyone pretty much knows when a star is coming and everyone sees two stars coming out of this draft.
> 
> Trade the pick? Do we really need to discuss such nonsense?


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-flsphyde21sbmay21,0,1487025.column


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Heat rep sweats out draft pick*
> 
> MIAMI - The Heat finished one pingpong ball away from controlling the NBA Draft.
> 
> Consolation, though, came quickly.
> 
> The first three numbers picked at Tuesday's NBA Draft lottery were 11-9-7.
> 
> Of the remaining 11 balls in the hopper, 1 would have given the Heat the first pick. It came out 13, Chicago's number.
> 
> With those four balls dumped back into the hopper, the process began again for the No. 2 selection.
> 
> This time, 1 was the first ball out.
> 
> "That really put us in play," said Heat Senior Vice President Andy Elisburg, who witnessed the draw.
> 
> The next two numbers were 11 and 13.
> 
> That gave Elisburg pause. The Heat had mostly low numbers among the 14 numbered balls.
> 
> "Going into the last ball, if it's a low number, it's us," Elisburg said of the tension for the No. 2 pick. "If it's a high number, it's Seattle. It's between us and Seattle. Seven and below would have been us. Eight and higher would have been Seattle.
> 
> "It came in seven."
> 
> No, not a definitive choice between Derrick Rose or Michael Beasley, but also nothing worse than a highly competent leftover.
> 
> "It comes so quickly, that once we weren't first, I said, 'OK, we can get two,'" Elisburg said of a process that he estimated took eight minutes.
> 
> For Elisburg, the result had a neat ring to it.
> 
> "I rubbed my ring right before they went to make the picks," he said of his 2006 Heat NBA championship ring. "On the inner band of my ring it says, 'It was our time.' I was going on the theory it was our time."


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-flspheatnote21sbmay21,0,2125194.story


----------



## King Joseus

Congrats on getting the second pick - beats falling out of the top 2, that's for sure! I'm thinking (hoping) the Bulls will take Rose, but you really can't go wrong either way...

Good luck to you with the draft!


----------



## Wade County

If we get Beasley, my prophecy will become true 

Ive seriously been thinking he was gonna be on the Heat for months now, this better happen.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

thaKEAF said:


> Congrats guys. At least you didn't end up with what we got:


Brook Lopez.. :rofl:

Man the few Memphis fans on these boards should come migrate over here for a while - their franchise is dead in the water, again.. 





Wade2Matrix said:


> Just read that the potential draft choice visits/workouts run from June 3 to June 26.


Aight thanks man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Win-win scenario? But not Heat's decision



> Then again, there was this reaction from another fan after hearing ESPN's Jay Bilas break down Beasley's talents: ``He compares to Derrick Coleman? Oh no!''


:laugh: Not gonna lie, I had almost the same reaction to that comparison.





> For now, it is probably best to save yourself the mental strain and take Wade's approach: Assume it's a win-win situation and hope for the best. That would include no more ping-pong ball attacks for years to come.
> 
> ''It's gonna be hot again in the triple-A,'' Wade said. ``We back.''


As long as you're healthy we will be :yes:


----------



## sknydave

Riley is opening the floor for offers on the pick. Smart if you ask me.


----------



## tjisthebest

I wouldn't be surprised if Riley managed to trick a team into trading their whole starting lineup for the pick.


----------



## Dee-Zy

As long as it isn't Memphis' starting line up...


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Dee-Zy said:


> As long as it isn't Memphis' starting line up...


I'd trade the pick for Memphis' starting line up..

Mike Conley, Mike Miller, Rudy Gay, Hakim Warrick, Darko Milicic..

We'd have the best #2-4 positions in the league with Dwyane Wade, Dorell Wright, Michael Beasley, Shawn Marion, Mike Miller, Rudy Gay, Haslem and Hakim Warrick all fighting for minutes..

Don't know about Memphis but Keaf might take this trade.. :biggrin:


----------



## myst

NewAgeBaller said:


> I'd trade the pick for Memphis' starting line up..
> 
> Mike Conley, Mike Miller, Rudy Gay, Hakim Warrick, Darko Milicic..
> 
> We'd have the best #2-4 positions in the league with Dwyane Wade, Dorell Wright, *Michael Beasley*, Shawn Marion, Mike Miller, Rudy Gay, Haslem and Hakim Warrick all fighting for minutes..
> 
> Don't know about Memphis but Keaf might take this trade.. :biggrin:


How would we have Beasley and Memphis's players??


----------



## -33-

myst said:


> How would we have Beasley and Memphis's players??


Riley is a sneaky son of a *****...


----------



## Dee-Zy

NBA "Where making Shaq's contract dissapear happens"


----------



## tjisthebest

Dee-Zy said:


> NBA "Where making Shaq's contract dissapear happens"


Probably Riley's best trade.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

myst said:


> How would we have Beasley and Memphis's players??


:lol:

i had his names down thinking it was like a beasley/rose thread.. Well take him out and the statement still holds true..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:banana::rbanana: Bump :bbanana::gbanana:

It's funny to go through this thread and see all the different opinions we all had throughout the season. Especially now that we got Beasley, who we were all hoping and praying for, yet at the time thought we wouldnt be bad enough to get him :laugh:


----------



## Smithian

SUPER BUMP

What a great, great thread...


----------



## NewAgeBaller

This is Heat basketball. :rbanana:

Lol at me hoping for DeAndre Jordan in the Top 5.

But in my defence, it didn't look that bad at the time.. :uhoh:


----------



## Flash is the Future

The longest thread in Heat forum history lives again! Woots all around! :rbanana:


----------



## Flash is the Future

thaKEAF said:


> Congrats guys. At least you didn't end up with what we got:


This worked out pretty well for ya, huh Keaf?


----------



## Smithian

I remember being scared all year we'd go on a run and end up with 20-25 wins...

Little did I know, we SUCKED worse than anyone else! We were #1! Or #30, depending on how you view it.


----------



## Ben

Flash is the Future said:


> This worked out pretty well for ya, huh Keaf?


:lol:

They probably ended up getting the best player in the draft after the disappointment of the pick they had.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Ahh the memories..


----------



## Wade County

This thread was epic, good times.

Well, im happy to say ive been on the Beasley bandwagon since Day 1 of our official Lottery Support streak. I know he;ll reward our faith in him eventually - hes been solid so far, but he'll get better. 

Im glad to see Keaf didnt get dogged in the end...man that Love for Mayo trade was brutal for the Twolves...what were they thinking? It sucked at the time, it sucks even worse now.


----------



## Ben

1,100 posts in this thread, it's amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This was our sanctuary last season. Without it, we would have all suffered that much more. Any team that's in this same position that we were, should start a thread like this cause they definitely help out when your team is as awful as ours was last season :yes:


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Matrix said:


> This was our sanctuary last season. Without it, we would have all suffered that much more. Any team that's in this same position that we were, should start a thread like this cause they definitely help out when your team is as awful as ours was last season :yes:


yes. a thread like this is so--therapeutic, when trying to cope with your teams losses. it certainly helps.


----------



## Dee-Zy

This thread has more post than a lot of members

lol


----------



## thaKEAF

Flash is the Future said:


> This worked out pretty well for ya, huh Keaf?


:admin: yessir


----------



## NewAgeBaller

MB30 said:


> I know he;ll reward our faith in him eventually - hes been solid so far, but he'll get better.


Agreed.



MB30 said:


> Im glad to see Keaf didnt get dogged in the end...man that Love for Mayo trade was brutal for the Twolves...what were they thinking? It sucked at the time, it sucks even worse now.


Lol seriously.. I remember him being down as **** after the draft.. :laugh:


----------



## Jace

whoa


----------



## Dee-Zy

I miss NewAgeBaller.


----------

